# 100% Questionable Masterpiece Theatre -Trolls Anonymous - - Part 31



## Reznor (Jan 8, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Jan 8, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2015)

Last post get


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Jan 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Last post get



Nominee for one of the stupidest first posts ever.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2015)

I panicked, didn't think I would get a reaction image uploaded in time.


----------



## Detective (Jan 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I panicked, didn't think I would get a reaction image uploaded in time.



You dun goofed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 8, 2015)

Gesy as first post?

Shit thread imminent


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 8, 2015)

Also Detective this Power laces Nikes will be $600 or $1000+ limited editions.

Reseller can pay off their mortgages


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I panicked, didn't think I would get a reaction image uploaded in time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2015)

Can't be as shitty as your set


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 8, 2015)

You mean better than your generic hipster chick set?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm worried that Para's choice is going to destroy film club.


----------



## Detective (Jan 8, 2015)

That gif will never get old. 





.... unless Stunna starts using it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2015)

I expect noone to show up but I've been meaning to watch that film so I'll be there.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2015)

We know Para can't be trusted to support his selection.


----------



## Detective (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Also Detective this Power laces Nikes will be $600 or $1000+ limited editions.
> 
> Reseller can pay off their mortgages



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2015)

Those nike shoes look ridiculous but I'm here for technology making our lives easier.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> That gif will never get old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw it for the first time in the World Cup thread last year.

That thread was a blast btw.  There was something funny every day.  I remember a black guy getting killed in the thread because he was a supporter of the Japanese national team.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> We know Para can't be trusted to support his selection.



My brother is in town so I may not tbh 

I'd really like to be there.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Those nike shoes look ridiculous but I'm here for technology making our lives easier.



Because bending over to tie laces is too energy consuming.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2015)

$600 just means one less pair of Ferragamo's for me this year.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2015)

Parallax said:


> My brother is in town so I may not tbh
> 
> I'd really like to be there.



Para, is Cecil Hotel famous in LA?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> $600 just means one less pair of Ferragamo's for me this year.



That's the amount I need to buy the Nikon D3300 with 2 lenses. I have been checking the price since 6 months ago. Hasn't dropped a cent. 

I am frugal asf, like Detective.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2015)

You can't take your money with you when you die.  Spend every cent.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 8, 2015)

Fargo Season 2 is going to be epic...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2015)

I believe it.  Season 1 was pretty epic.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2015)

ribs Vonocourt


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2015)

I think it is pretty sad that the Music Department is dead.  That used to be one of the best sections on the board.


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2015)

Where's Jena to criticize how stupid those laces are?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!



We can corner the market !!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2015)

I would buy a pair just because I think it is going to be a collector's item.  It won't actually catch on or anything.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jan 8, 2015)

Any word on that new show _Empire_?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2015)

I haven't seen it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2015)

Fruit Monger said:


> Any word on that new show _Empire_?



Blue said it was bad


----------



## Grape (Jan 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> You can't take your money with you when you die.  Spend every cent.




That 3% mentality is what's keeping you from being 1%.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 8, 2015)

i am back
and black


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> You can't take your money with you when you die.  Spend every cent.



I try to strike the balance between careful spending and quality life. If I can save 1 more dollar every day, I can visit 1 more country every year. That's my frugal backpacker's philosophy.


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I expect noone to show up but I've been meaning to watch that film so I'll be there.



I plan to show up since i dont know the movie. But as usual its possible i miss the first half.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 8, 2015)

Fruit Monger said:


> Any word on that new show _Empire_?



It was pretty bad.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2015)

isn't it cute?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 8, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2015)

I think Anna Kendrick kinda is annoying


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2015)

lrn2tag, Broly

and I've no strong feelings about Kendrick as a person either way, myself


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 8, 2015)

iwillneveragwhenitcomestonaomifuckyoustunnayouarenotbirdmanyoulilwaynemouthkisser


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2015)

not even gonna try and read that


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 8, 2015)

pls stunna
pls


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2015)

Letterboxd put out their annual Year in Review


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2015)

that's my first time hearing about _Mommy._


----------



## Karasu (Jan 8, 2015)

House M.D. - watching out of boredom. What a rotten fuck. Olivia Wilde's eyes are magnificient. No idea why House drones on and on about Cuddy's breasts. 

... Margot


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> *Spoiler*: __



This chick almost had me in tears


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2015)

wat am i watching

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWZGAExj-es[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2015)

*The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies*

Not too bad. Like every movie from the LotR universe it was too long but overall it wasn't boring. As always I thought it did a good job with the monster designs and CGI but the action was mostly underwhelming. The real standout part of the movie was when the 4 dwarves (I think that was the amount) went to take on the main orc and his guys. Lots of good action mixed in there. People harped on the made up love story too much for how little there actually was of it in the movie. It was stupid for sure, but it was 3 minutes in a 2+ hour movie. Honestly the stupidest thing I saw was Bilbo leaving his sword on the ground and fighting enemies at close range by throwing rocks at them. The fuck was that all about? I'd probably go 1>3>2 for the series order.

3/5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2015)

So Masterpiece was Shia LaBeouf's screen name all along?


----------



## Slice (Jan 9, 2015)

That Sia video is damn weird.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2015)

I had a feeling masterscout was shia


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]jIwLj0frERk[/YOUTUBE]



And that Sia video is almost as bad as Chandelier.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2015)

listen to your pops! he's liam neeson!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

I need a break from Liam Neeson.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2015)

Rafi: "We're gonna need to get a rug, a bone saw and condoms"
Kevin: "No no, he's not dead"
Rafo: "Fine, then we don't need the condoms"


----------



## Ae (Jan 9, 2015)

Slice said:


> That Sia video is damn weird.



The movies we watch are much weirder



Rukia said:


> And that Sia video is almost as bad as Chandelier.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2015)

Is Liam Neeson in debt?? He seems to do very third rate thriller that is passed to him.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 9, 2015)

Bye bye Masterrace, it was nice knowing you. 



Ennoea said:


> Is Liam Neeson in debt?? He seems to do very third rate thriller that is passed to him.



Clearly didn't get any money for all that Liam Neeson mechandise.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]jIwLj0frERk[/YOUTUBE]



Looks pretty cool to me.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2015)

*Birdman - *8.5/10

Cinematography 10/10


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2015)

*Throne of Blood*

Paranoia at its finest, one of Mifune's greatest performances and dat ending is goat level

A


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2015)

How is Inherent Vice, Para? Haven't seen you say anything about it.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2015)

I haven't seen it


----------



## Detective (Jan 9, 2015)

Inherent Vice and other films like The Gambler leaked onto the net yesterday.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2015)

Nightcrawler

A superb performance by Jake, he played the role of a creepy sociopath alittle _too_ well. Besides the performance and the style this film is projected in, There isn't really much to talk about here.

B


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2015)

Detective said:


> Inherent Vice and other films like The Gambler leaked onto the net yesterday.



These movie leaks are turning out better than the nude leaks.


----------



## Detective (Jan 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> These movie leaks are turning out better than the nude leaks.



Gesy trying to act like he didn't shamelessly thirst during the Fappening, like the heathen he is.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2015)

Detective said:


> Inherent Vice and other films like The Gambler leaked onto the net yesterday.



I haven't been home

Plus I wanna see it in theaters


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2015)

Woah. There's a western movie by Park Chan-wook? How is it?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2015)

The Gambler and Inherent Vice both present the same problem to me. Movies look boring but have actors I like.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

So Melissa McCarthy is apparently in final talks for the Ghostbusters movie they are working on.  She is a deal breaker for me.  I'm out if she is in.


----------



## Detective (Jan 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I haven't been home
> 
> Plus I wanna see it in theaters



Oh sorry, I wasn't specifically responding to you. I was just making note that they happened to leak onto the internet recently.

:33


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2015)

Detective I found Inherent Vice but I don't see The Gambler. Got a link?


----------



## Detective (Jan 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> So Melissa McCarthy is apparently in final talks for the Ghostbusters movie they are working on.  She is a deal breaker for me.  I'm out if she is in.



I didn't even know who that was, so when I googled her up, I realized it was _THAT_ woman, and thus I agree with you.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2015)

Never mind I got it .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2015)

I still didn't watch The Heat because of her, and I'm actually a fan of Sandra Bullock 



Detective said:


> Gesy trying to act like he didn't shamelessly thirst during the Fappening, like the heathen he is.



The Fappening didn't turn out as well as I hoped, my expectations were too high.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The Fappening didn't turn out as well as I hoped, my expectations were too high.



Same.

As far as surprise nudes I never though I would see 10/10

As far as quality of the nudes vs expectations when first hearing about it 6/10


Probably about a 6/10 for these screener leaks as well. Nothing so far I am dying to see. Still will watch them all though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

I haven't seen one fappening picture.  And do you guys know why?  It is because I respect these women.


----------



## Detective (Jan 9, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Detective I found Inherent Vice but I don't see The Gambler. Got a link?



Check your PMs for an unrelated set of articles on the Economic Collapse of Stunna's Jawline.


----------



## Detective (Jan 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I haven't seen one fappening picture.  And do you guys know why?  It is because I respect these women.



I haven't seen the Fappening because I was too lazy to do so, and furthermore had more fun laughing at all the various comments I read from the hooligans in this thread during the peak of the fiasco itself.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2015)

Forwarded to you Gesy.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 9, 2015)

*The Hobbit 3 - 3/10*

No.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2015)

Ignored. 

I hope Para shows up at your birthdays you fooks


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I haven't seen one fappening picture.  And do you guys know why?  It is because I respect these women.



This joke makes up for the past week of sad ass trolling


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> *The Hobbit 3 - 3/10*
> 
> No.



Haven't watched the Hobbit films, but I heard they split the last book into two films, so the last film was just a 2+ conclusion.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2015)

I'd have preferred Tina Fey for Ghostbusters.

Is Bieber still a thing even??


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jan 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I haven't seen it.





~Gesy~ said:


> Blue said it was bad





Bluebeard said:


> It was pretty bad.



Thanks for the pro tips.

I liked Taraji Hensen in _Person of Interest_, so I thought I'd give it a shot.  I watched about two-thirds of the episode and stopped.  It was worse than pathetic.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Haven't watched the Hobbit films, but I heard they split the last book into two films, so the last film was just a 2+ conclusion.



It wasn't just material from the original book, but also from Tolkein's later additions once LoTR was finished. But yeah, it's an overly stretched out heap of shit cash grab.


----------



## Detective (Jan 9, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Did they make his head smaller?



Yeah, it was the only thing that was made smaller.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2015)

Gesy

The Hobbit is only one book...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2015)

They're not good. My main issue is just they look like a cartoon. Too much cgi.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 9, 2015)

Enno, I'm really not sure your prediction of the Hollywood bubble bursting are going to happen anytime soon. People still keep rewarding this bullshit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Gesy
> 
> The Hobbit is only one book...



My bad, I was misinformed .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

I will never forgive Europe for supporting On Stranger Tides.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah, it was the only thing that was made smaller.





The Biebs took some of that super soldier serum.

He even has a hairy midriff


----------



## Ae (Jan 9, 2015)

Detective said:


> Inherent Vice and other films like The Gambler leaked onto the net yesterday.



Saw the The Gambler in theatre, fell asleep in 10 minutes


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2015)

Gesy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey man, I said "I heard", I didn't pretend to know what I was talking about.


----------



## Ae (Jan 9, 2015)

*Predestination*: Strong 4

If you can make it past the first excruciating hour, only then does it get pretty decent.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2015)

more bad opinions yay


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2015)

Warudo

Are you showing up for film club?


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2015)

NO CLUE             .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2015)

What will be the showing tonight?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2015)

Fuck you den Warudo


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 9, 2015)

*Certified Copy* ~ 7.5/10

This like before sunrise and before midnight happening during the same timespan, which makes things rather confusing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2015)

So you just gonna ignore me huh, Parallax?

I thought we were boys.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2015)

Great rating, Masterpiece.

Four. Strong four. 

FOUR OUT OF WHAT?!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2015)

Film Club is in 5 minutes. We're watching The Face of Another. Link to Livestream
4


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

Alright.  I feel refreshed.  Nothing like a nice four course meal to recharge.  Appetizer, soup, entree, and dessert.  Wine with dinner.  And a coffee with dessert.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2015)

**


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

I just watched that Elastic Heart music video again.  I ship Shia with that girl big time.


----------



## Detective (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm watching BBC's Death in Paradise. Such a delightful mystery show.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm jelly detective.  I wish I was overseas right now.  International news is so much better than the crap we are stuck with here in the United States.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2015)

*Inherent Vice*

Too long, too boring, useless scenes and not enough Josh Brolin. I really don't have much good to say about the movie. Not my style and really shouldn't be anyones but I wouldn't be surprised if a bunch of you geeks drool over it.

2/5


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

Para will love it no matter what.  He proved that he won't downgrade certain directors when he praised* To The Wonder*.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

Detective.  We find out how bad of a shot Slaine really is tomorrow.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2015)

Well, what she lacks in limbs, she makes up for in tits and personality.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

The tits and personality aren't enough.  I can't do it Grape.  I'm sure it would be a unique experience and all.  But I'm out.

:[


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2015)

Your problem is that you're thinking long-term, Rukia.


Also, I have to wonder if a sadist would still feel the requirement to restrain a person without limbs?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

I still remember the sub-antagonist in Total Recall being killed by the midget.  I always felt terrible about that scene.  It just seemed like an awful way to go.  Yet another reason that this particular girl would make me uncomfortable.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Para will love it no matter what.  He proved that he won't downgrade certain directors when he praised* To The Wonder*.



Most likely end up in his top 5. Top 10 minimum.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2015)

Cyphon pretending he has taste


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2015)

even tho I said To the Wonder was a disappointing movie 

of course Cyphon would believe a Rukia post


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2015)

Just quoted Rukia because he said something.

I know you will like Inherent Vice. It is right up your alley. Hippies and boring as hell.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2015)

not everyone can enjoy things with lack of exposition or handholding


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

You may not have raved about it Para.  But you certainly thought it was adequate.  That movie deserved a failing score; even Vault agreed.  And you refused to bestow it with one.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2015)

or explosions


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> You may not have raved about it Para.  But you certainly thought it was adequate.  That movie deserved a failing score; even Vault agreed.  And you refused to bestow it with one.



Rukia go troll someone else who will humor you pls


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> not everyone can enjoy things with lack of exposition or handholding



Weed must make you feel more intelligent than you actually are. I always figured it would be the opposite. 



Parallax said:


> or explosions



Movies with lots of explosions tend to be boring to. It is all about balance. 

You will figure it out one day.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm sure we will skype a little about this later.  But I'm not going to protect you on this one.  You showed your bias with that review.  Maybe you felt obligated to support the film since Tree of Life was so divisive?  Maybe you just wanted to avoid carrying the mainstream reaction?  I'm not sure what the reason was.  But you were more positive than you should have been.  To The Wonder was a disaster.  And it was one of the worst films of the year.  Don't pretend otherwise.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2015)

I think Cyphon got triggered


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2015)

Woah, Cyphon throwing jabs ?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2015)

how do you date someone so long that you're ready to propose without noticing an erection like that 

smh


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2015)

So the Freecell app on my phone says there are 1 million deals (or over that). I thought I would make it a goal to beat all 1 million of them. The math is that if I did 100 a day every day of the year it would take about 27 years to do it. 

I never do 100 a day so it is probably more like 50 years I would need to beat them all. Hopefully I live a long time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> how do you date someone so long that you're ready to propose without noticing an erection like that
> 
> smh



Could've been one of those mail order brides.

Or an internet relationship gone wrong.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2015)

much culture


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 9, 2015)

*The Face of Another - 8/10*

Good film, easy to follow . 

Might need to rewatch on my own with better quality to get the sub story though, it really seemed out of place.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for supporting film club Han.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 9, 2015)

Eno bailed early. Didn't he want to watch this film?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2015)

You know only catching the gist of the film at the end(which is what should be the norm) doesn't make the second half any less mediocre.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

Ennoea has a busy life.  Something must have come up.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Might need to rewatch on my own with better quality to get the sub story though, it really seemed out of place.



If you are that interested you can ask Para and he will walk you through it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2015)

You guys gave terrible commentary.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Alright.  I feel refreshed.  Nothing like a nice four course meal to recharge.  Appetizer, soup, entree, and dessert.  Wine with dinner.  And a coffee with dessert.



Isn't soup considered an appetizer?


----------



## Ae (Jan 9, 2015)

Missed it because I took a nap


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

Probably.  I am used to soup and salads being grouped together as the second course though.

Lobster bisque is the best.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

The World said:


> wat am i watching
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWZGAExj-es[/YOUTUBE]


That's the most convincing acting I have seen from Shia in a while.  He was devastated when she exited the cage.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Ennoea has a busy life.  Something must have come up.



Eno still on those self defense courses, learning how not to be killed by his own patients.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 9, 2015)

You mean learning how to kill his patients and make it seem like an accident?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

The female terrorist on the run in Paris?  I would probably sleep with her.  But I want you guys to know that it would be some rough sex.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]5IaPaB4Pzqk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jan 9, 2015)

You make me sick


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2015)

i have the strangest boner right now


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2015)

also 3 of us have the july 06 joindate, master race


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2015)

One major thing I did like about the movie btw, is how intense the guy's eyes were behind the bandages. Gives that monster feel he was claiming to be.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2015)

dec 06.


i lose.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 9, 2015)

I used to like Anna Kendrick, but she turned out to be pretty boring.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

I remember why I joined in July 2006.  I was stationed in Qatar at the time.  Participating in one of George Bush's wars.  I had a lot of free time when I wasn't busy rebuilding ventilators.  I spent that free time playing Halo 2 at the USO.  I also decided that lurking at this place was no longer good enough for me.  I made an account and started posting.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I used to like Anna Kendrick, but she turned out to be pretty boring.


She didn't take advantage of her Up in the Air boost.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 9, 2015)

I remember when Rukia (technically, he wasn't using this name yet) wasn't a troll. The trolling came much later and I suspect it may have to do with PTSD.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2015)

I joined because of the art section

true story


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

I saw some shit Yasha.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2015)

did qatar smell funky


----------



## Ae (Jan 9, 2015)

Rukia repped me a month in


----------



## Yasha (Jan 9, 2015)

Not as funky as Haiti, you little prick


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2015)

im not from haiti you racist


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2015)

I tried to drink for the first time in like a month or so. Gave up after about three hours. What a disgusting drug.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2015)

Yasha


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> did qatar smell funky


No, I don't remember it smelling funky or anything.

One thing that I found really odd.  And I guess it just goes to show how different our cultures are.  We drove through Doha.  And we drove by a small park.  It wasn't much of a park; no grass anywhere.  And the park was extremely small.  It was also the most crowded park I have ever seen.  And there were no women anywhere.  It was 5000 men just hanging out.  Why the fuck would that many men want to be in such close proximity to each other????

To this day.  I don't get it.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 9, 2015)

Haiti, Dominican, what's the difference? You all practice voodoo and sleep with zombies.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2015)

Yasha racist as fuck


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Haiti, Dominican, what's the difference? You all practice voodoo and sleep with zombies.



Haitians are black and french D:

Why are you doing this to me yasha? I thought we were bffs?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> No, I don't remember it smelling funky or anything.
> 
> One thing that I found really odd.  And I guess it just goes to show how different our cultures are.  We drove through Doha.  And we drove by a small park.  It wasn't much of a park; no grass anywhere.  And the park was extremely small.  It was also the most crowded park I have ever seen.  And there were no women anywhere.  It was 5000 men just hanging out.  Why the fuck would that many men want to be in such close proximity to each other????
> 
> To this day.  I don't get it.



That mental picture. 

Qatar women have a much better fate than their sisters in Saudi Arabia though. They can vote and even run for office.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 9, 2015)

Yasha said:


> You mean learning how to kill his patients and make it seem like an accident?



A man whos had enough of his job and his judgemental colleagues.

Guy should be in a movie.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 9, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Haitians are black and french D:
> 
> Why are you doing this to me yasha? I thought we were bffs?



Just messing with you. 

What language do Dominicans speak?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 9, 2015)

Dominicans speak in ganja


----------



## Yasha (Jan 9, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> A man whos had enough of his job and his judgemental colleagues.
> 
> Guy should be in a movie.



I had suggested to Enno to apply for a job in ICU. It's much easier to kill without getting caught and there is a certain kindness in the act ala euthanasia. I remember there was a nurse in US who killed 400 ICU patients before someone in the hospital noticed something wasn't right.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2015)

VBD is pulling your leg, Yasha; he really is Haitian.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2015)

Yasha said:


> What language do Dominicans speak?




Ebonics


----------



## Ae (Jan 9, 2015)

I actually know a few Haitian, they're pretty funny.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2015)

VBD's Hatian?

Sak Passe!!


----------



## Yasha (Jan 9, 2015)

Gesy is gullible as usual smh

Lucky he ain't a lawyer


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Just messing with you.
> 
> What language do Dominicans speak?



dont play with my heart


spanish.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Gesy is gullible as usual smh
> 
> Lucky he ain't a lawyer


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2015)

I ordered a large with pepperoni, olives, and jalapenos. I got a large with pepperoni and onions.

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2015)

Grape said:


> I ordered a large with pepperoni, olives, and jalapenos. I got a large with pepperoni and onions.
> 
> What the fuck is this shit?



gg


and fuck u for trying to get olives


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2015)

Karma **


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2015)

Olives and peppers go well together. I have always hated olives, but they pair nicely with a few things. 

Olive hummus is the bomb for example.


----------



## Ae (Jan 9, 2015)

Only 3 toppings dafuq?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 9, 2015)

I suck at ordering pizza. I never figure out which toppings are nice. I just pick the one with the most meat in it.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Only 3 toppings dafuq?




I usually go with two. Crowding a pizza with toppings pretty much ruins it in a multitude of ways.


----------



## Ae (Jan 9, 2015)

Ruin it how? It taste better with 5 imo



Yasha said:


> I suck at ordering pizza. I never figure out which toppings are nice. I just pick the one with the most meat in it.


If you want a ton of sodium, but you're used to soy sauce.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Ruin it how? It taste better with 5 imo
> 
> 
> If you want shit ton of sodium, but you're used to soy sauce.




It's just too much for me. I prefer having a couple flavors. If you want more than that, why not order two different pizzas?


----------



## Ae (Jan 9, 2015)

It's not the same if it's not together


----------



## Jena (Jan 9, 2015)

I think it depends more on _what_ you're putting on the pizza, rather than how much/little there is.

Like, if you're just throwing random shit on there for the sake of having shit, you're going to have a nasty pizza. But if all the ingredients taste good together, the more the better. 

For me it also depends on where I'm getting it from. When I order pizza I only get 1-2 toppings because places like Dominoes and Papa Johns are just...I mean...it's still pretty good but it's not that good, you know? And most of their toppings taste like crap. But if I get pizza at a nicer place, I'll want to get more shit on it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

Oklahoma City doesn't have very good pizza chains unfortunately.


----------



## Ae (Jan 9, 2015)

Domino's pan pizzas are really exceptional for a chain restaurant.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 9, 2015)

Taken 3: D

Bout the same quality as "Taken 2". I dont think I'll do a written review this time.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 9, 2015)

The pizzas I had in Chandler are much better than the fake pizzas we have here. And my US colleague told me those are just average by their standard. I also had the best fried rice in a Vietnamese restaurant called Saigon in Chandler.

Buffalo wing was a letdown though.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2015)

People seeing _Taken 3_ expecting anything other than mediocrity.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2015)

Liams new movie looks better than anything he has done lately.

That's not saying much, but I'm a glass half full kinda guy.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2015)

guys, today's the 10 year anniversary of _Zoey 101_


----------



## Ae (Jan 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> guys, today's the 10 year anniversary of _Zoey 101_



Are you ready?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2015)

With pizza I just go pepperoni or pepperoni and sausage. Not a fan of much else. Even meat lovers is just too many flavors together at once IMO.

Papa Johns with the garlic dip they give you isn't bad either. I would rather not eat PJ's though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2015)

putting too many toppings on pizza is silly, after a while you can hardly have a distinct taste.

unless its light topics like onions or something, other than that, keep it kosher with 1 or 2!


----------



## Ae (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't know how you people do it with 1 or 2 toppings, it's way too plain.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2015)

How can you do it with five

That's just excessive and kinda gross


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2015)

I like to put Seasonall on my pizza too. 

Seasonall also goes good on fries and chicken tenders and such.


----------



## Ae (Jan 9, 2015)

It was six, but I don't add black olives anymore because I couldn't really taste it. Now I just have pepperoni, italian sausage, pineapple, mushroom, banana pepper, and sometime jalapeno.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 9, 2015)

Vice is spectacular Brolin is Zenigata


----------



## Karasu (Jan 9, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> It was six, but I don't add black olives anymore because I couldn't really taste it. Now I *just* have pepperoni, italian sausage, pineapple, mushroom, banana pepper, and sometime jalapeno.







Not a fan of pineapple, but the rest sounds righteous. 


Black olives really don't have a pronounced flavor. It's just...salty texture. They pair very well with sausage.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2015)

Pedo

That is a nasty ass pizza


----------



## Ae (Jan 9, 2015)

And it must be light(portion) BBQ sauce, because the regular sauce is nasty.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> That is a nasty ass pizza



Can't speak for the pineapple, but it's actually a common pizza really. Pepperoni and sasuage are frequently ordered together. People who order sasusage typically order their pizza with a pepper of some kind (usually green). Jalapeno addes heat and acidity, and that offsets some of the richness. Mushrooms are very neutral. 

...friend's father owns a very succesful pizza place  



Masterpiece said:


> And it must be light(portion) *BBQ sauce*, because the regular sauce is nasty.



You lost me there.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh dear god that's even worse

We should get a puke smiley on NF


----------



## Ae (Jan 9, 2015)

However at Chipotle, I only get the rice and chicken or steak. I got all four portions like it's intended my first time there and I couldn't finish it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2015)

using bbq sauce as a substitute for tomato sauce...the fuk?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2015)

Masterfatass your eating habits are out of control


----------



## Ae (Jan 9, 2015)

@VBD
I always thought the sauces overwhelm the taste of the pizza, hence the light portions.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 9, 2015)

Tomato Sauce, Cheese, Mushrooms, Green Pepper, Jalapeno (if I desire something spicy), steak or chicken and extra cheese.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2015)

BBQ pizza is basically the worst thing ever created.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

BBQ pizza is disgusting.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 9, 2015)

Never had BBQ pizza. Do. Not. Want.


----------



## Ae (Jan 9, 2015)

You people


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

You guys probably like California Pizza Kitchen.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2015)

These people are having a long convo on pizza

*The Guest*

The soundtrack for this film was pretty great, the effects were awesome, and the main lead was hilariously cool

*B*


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2015)

Hmmmm, I'll talk a bit more about "Taken 3".

I had hope that "Taken 3" would change the formula around based on the trailer, especially after the rehash that was "Taken 2", but it's a total con. Besides having the exact same plot as "The Fugitive", there isn't much that I would call different. There is the same reliance on visual and verbal allusions to the first one. None of these storythreads tie in very well together. The Cop chasing him could've been interesting, but he doesn't play much of a role during the finale. If he was omitted from the movie altogether, the film wouldn't have lost anything- even though Forrest Whitiker does good. The villain manages to kill an important character, but they're not in the movie enough to leave an impression. The whole 'daughter is pregnant' angle adds nothing, as ideally we already care about what happens to her. It doesn't effect anyones decisions or character arc. "Taken 2" had that crap with the boyfriend, but at least it went full circle. It was a shitty arc, but it was an arc. 

Some of the ideas are interesting, such as the ambiguity of the husband from the first film (who has been recast). Is he evil? Or is he a victim? or somewhere in between? His story is too underdeveloped to matter, like everything else. So many good ideas, perhaps too many for a single film and none are allowed to breath. This "inspiration" puts it above the lazy "Taken 2", but the disappointment is stronger because this could've been a good movie. It was nice seeing Neeson's old gang get involved, but once again, it wasn't enough. One of them DIES and the film barely registers it.

The action...if you thought "Taken 2" had exciting action sequences, you'll like this one too. Lots of shaky camerawork and bad editing in order to keep the violence low. Except this time there is some CGI and...wow, that was awful. You'd think with a budget this size, they'd afford good special effects. Presumably to give the feeling that we're watching an epic, there is a lot of padding involving aerial shots. Every scene seems to open with one and while they're good aerial shots, they slow down the already clunky pace. 

Anything good to say? The acting is fine. The problem is that "Taken" has become sort of obsolete. back in 2008, we weren't used to seeing Liam Neeson in a starring role, much less as an action hero. So it was awesome and the success of "Taken" lead to him playing similar roles- "Unknown", "Unstoppable", "The Grey" and "A Walk Among the Tombstones". If we pretend that first one doesn't exist, Neeson expanded on the characterization in these other movies, which were already superior on every other level. "Taken" doesn't stand out as much as I did when it was first released and "Taken 3" doesn't add much to the character. So Liam Neeson does fine, but he offers nothing that we haven't seen before. 

Anyway, I just saw another movie!

Bait (2012): B-

Okay shark thriller. Maybe C+? I liked what I liked and disliked what I disliked. It's very uneven.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2015)

There are some interesting stories in the cafe today.  Good stuff.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> You guys probably like California Pizza Kitchen.



 that's gross


----------



## Yasha (Jan 10, 2015)

Chipotle burrito tasted fine at first bite, but after 15 minutes I was still munching it and I couldn't finish it, it started to feel gross. But it's cheap compared to other restaurants.


----------



## Ae (Jan 10, 2015)

Always get a bowl at Chipotle


----------



## Yasha (Jan 10, 2015)

You all can finish a burrito? You Americans have one hell of a stomach.


----------



## Ae (Jan 10, 2015)

I need two bowls to fill me up and it's only $10!


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2015)

I have fallen down a Pillows shaped musical hole, I really need to watch those 6 episodes again.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 10, 2015)

*The League Season 3*

Continued goodness with no letdowns through the third season. Nice that each season has at least 2 or 3 moments that make me laugh hard. Still thinking it should actually have a little bit more to do with football though. Not a big deal but it seems like the premise is mostly wasted and you could call this show pretty much anything and have the same result. 

_A_


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2015)

Which would you recommend Cyphon?

The League or Archer?


----------



## Karasu (Jan 10, 2015)

The Secret of Kells 

Loved the animation - very stylized and amusing. Story was kind of muddled though.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 10, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Which would you recommend Cyphon?
> 
> The League or Archer?



The League is funnier but hard to compare animation vs live.


----------



## Ae (Jan 10, 2015)

For those interested, there are 1+ hour interviews of PTA & Linklater on Marc Maron podcast.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2015)

_Kells_ was a delightful movie.


----------



## Detective (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Cyphon (Jan 10, 2015)

Stunna I know people type differently on line than they talk in real life so I am not trying to single you out or anything, but is that a sentence you would actually say IRL?

Like your friend comes up to you and says "yo man, you seen Kells?" And you respond with "Kells was a delightful movie.".

I am mainly curious because after I read your post I got to thinking and I am not sure I have ever heard anyone (man or woman) use the word delightful IRL. Doesn't seem very common.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2015)

Stunna just trying to mix it up by using a new adjective.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Stunna I know people type differently on line than they talk in real life so I am not trying to single you out or anything, but is that a sentence you would actually say IRL?
> 
> Like your friend comes up to you and says "yo man, you seen Kells?" And you respond with "Kells was a delightful movie.".
> 
> I am mainly curious because after I read your post I got to thinking and I am not sure I have ever heard anyone (man or woman) use the word delightful IRL. Doesn't seem very common.


yeah...?

is "delightful" really that odd of a word choice?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2015)

For an American it is.  Our vocabularies are really fucking limited.  We only speak one goddamn language.  And we can't even do it well.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> yeah...?
> 
> is "delightful" really that odd of a word choice?



Not odd. I think it is a good word choice sometimes. I just never hear it used IRL. 

I feel like maybe it would be used amongst the wine crowds? Or maybe from old white people?

I don't know why but seeing it just triggered the thoughts.


----------



## Detective (Jan 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> yeah...?
> 
> is "delightful" really that odd of a word choice?





Cyphon said:


> Not odd. I think it is a good word choice sometimes. I just never hear it used IRL.
> 
> I feel like maybe it would be used amongst the wine crowds? Or maybe from old white people?
> 
> I don't know why but seeing it just triggered the thoughts.



Delightful isn't an odd word choice. I have used it IRL before. In fact, I just used it last night after watching the current premiere to BBC's Death in Paradise.

Be honoured Stunna, you are amongst elite company in terms of vocabulary usage. 



Detective said:


> I'm watching BBC's Death in Paradise. Such a delightful mystery show.


----------



## Detective (Jan 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> For an American it is.  Our vocabularies are really fucking limited.  We only speak one goddamn language.  And we can't even do it well.



To be honest, I've never really understood why most Americans don't expand their word usage more often. Clearly you are a worldly individual Rukia, due to being a person who has traveled to many places, and can keep an open mind.

Others though, not so much.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 10, 2015)

Detective said:


> Delightful isn't an odd word choice. I have used it IRL before. In fact, I just used it last night after watching the current premiere to BBC's Death in Paradise.



Are you old and white or pare of the wine crowd?


----------



## Detective (Jan 10, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Are you old and white or pare of the wine crowd?



No but I have been told that I have a wise old soul.


----------



## Detective (Jan 10, 2015)

While we're on the subject of words, I feel I should address another issue of interest.

The only reason that Americans spell differently than the rest of the civilized world is because of Noah Webster(of the dictionary fame) who felt his versions of the words were more superior and thus more American-like compared to the UK/Canadian versions.

That was quite possibly the earliest and most petty "AMERICA FUCK YEAH" moment of them all.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 10, 2015)

The only ones I know of the top of my head are taking the "u" out of certain words. And simplicity is always superior


----------



## Detective (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Jan 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> is "delightful" really that odd of a word choice?



I think it's more common among British people, and knowing that you watch multiple British shows, I'm not surprised you picked it up



Cyphon said:


> The only ones I know of the top of my head are taking the "u" out of certain words. And simplicity is always superior



Your basic preference in women and movies all make sense now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2015)

Thread made me hungry


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2015)

mastercoon


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 10, 2015)

Finally got around to watching The Godfather II. Does anyone else think that the sequel is better and has aged better than the original?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2015)

A lot of people feel that way, but I don't. Maybe a rewatch would change my mind, but yeah.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 10, 2015)

I  think I'm going to watch The Godfather again before I watch the third one.


----------



## Detective (Jan 10, 2015)

Slaine


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2015)

Detective. Aldnoah Zero was not good this week.  But I laughed my ass off during the episode.  And I really enjoyed it.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Detective (Jan 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective. Aldnoah Zero was not good this week.  But I laughed my ass off during the episode.  And I really enjoyed it.  Does that make sense?



Yes, I know exactly what you mean. 

Also, I realized a startling fact with my observations this week, which I posted in the Aldnoah Zero thread.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2015)

Really good observation Detective.  I guess I would only have female knights.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2015)

>Detective ruining squirting for me...


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2015)

w-w-what

context pls


----------



## Detective (Jan 10, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> >Detective ruining squirting for me...



Even I agree that science went too far this time.


----------



## teddy (Jan 10, 2015)

What you on about gesy?


----------



## teddy (Jan 10, 2015)

Detective?


----------



## Detective (Jan 10, 2015)

Parallax said:


> w-w-what
> 
> context pls


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2015)

Thirstiest post Para ever wrote


----------



## Detective (Jan 10, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Thirstiest post Para ever wrote


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2015)

Detective ruining squirting for me aswell. Stop ruining the magic bro


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2015)

Man anyone else sometimes unintentionally stare at a woman's bosom without realising?? I've been doing it too much recently. Gonna get slapped one day.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Thirstiest post Para ever wrote



this makes no sense gesy


----------



## Ae (Jan 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]aGxIS0JWiUA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2015)

Yo bitches Films of the year thread's voting ends tomorrow. Make sure you have posted a list if you wanna be counted by tonight.


----------



## Detective (Jan 10, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Detective ruining squirting for me aswell. Stop ruining the magic bro



Man, I wish I could turn back the clock on this revelation.

 



Ennoea said:


> Man anyone else sometimes unintentionally stare at a woman's bosom without realising?? I've been doing it too much recently. Gonna get slapped one day.



It's expected from men, but don't be fucking obvious about it. If you feel that you may lack the necessary control, just invest in some sunglasses.


----------



## Ae (Jan 10, 2015)

How can you not realize!?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2015)

Parallax said:


> this makes no sense gesy



Does it,Para?

Does it?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2015)

I do without realising. I don't know why. I'm more of a leg guy anyway. A few of my female friends have given me some side eyes but i have yet to hear the classic 'my face is up here' line yet


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Thirstiest post Para ever wrote


.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> How can you not realize!?



I know you don't struggle since you like them ironing boards sported by the younguns. You lucky chap


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 10, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Man anyone else sometimes unintentionally stare at a woman's bosom without realising?? I've been doing it too much recently. Gonna get slapped one day.



I notice I do it a lot more when I'm tired, just kind of space about and then realise later.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2015)

No, I usually realize I am doing it.  There are a few times when it seems like it is impossible to look anywhere else.  And you have to pick a spot and focus on it; takes a lot of concentration.  But it works.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 10, 2015)

*Locke - 8.5/10*

That was way better than I thought it was going to be, creating tension with a guy driving around in a car for an hour and a half is impressive. Tom Hardy really nailed it, the accent was a bit weird though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 10, 2015)

Serenity 


*102/10 *

One of the greats


----------



## Detective (Jan 10, 2015)

Vaulto's reaction in the squirtle thread...


----------



## Detective (Jan 10, 2015)

Vault the 2015 Jacques Cousteau


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2015)

American Sniper and Birdman  got leaked


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2015)

Ugh, American Sniper.  You have to be a racist Republican Tea Party apologist to enjoy that film.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Ugh, American Sniper.  You have to be a racist Republican Tea Party apologist to enjoy that film.



But Rukia aren't you.... Oh nevermind.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 10, 2015)

Rukia trying to up his game recently.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2015)

Tea Party = rednecks.  There is no group I enjoy less.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 10, 2015)

But you're racist and republican


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm not pro-military.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2015)

Of course I didn't want her.  She's an idiot.


----------



## Ae (Jan 10, 2015)

Rukia's a liberal nutjob :gag


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2015)

And she quit her Governor job.  She quit in disgrace!  Do we really want someone like that leading the country???


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm not pro-military.



No way I'm buying this. Not that I think you're gun ho about America joining Middle East conflicts but I doubt this is true.


----------



## Ae (Jan 10, 2015)

I know those guys at the Cafe would love to have you Rukia


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 10, 2015)

To be fair Rukia was in the Airforce, basically the Salvation Army so he would be pro military


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> No way I'm buying this. Not that I think you're gun ho about America joining Middle East conflicts but I doubt this is true.


I have some strong opinions about how I think we should use our military.  Exiting Iraq and Afghanistan are obvious.  I also want to shut down all of our international bases.  And I want to leave South Korea completely.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 10, 2015)

Murica gotta convince it's citizens that expanding the military budget forever is necessary. More wars, more money for those corrupt cuntbags.

People were warning about the problems of the MIC for years and years, looks like fuck all has been done about that.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2015)

I love the keystone pipeline.  I should clarify though that I have a bias.  I come from a family of petroleum engineers.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 10, 2015)

Han that's because they're a oligarchy. And most of them too ignorant fighting each other over political views than working together.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 10, 2015)

As an engineer Petroleum is outdated and dirty technology.

The more we depend on it the more we hold ourselves back.


I've seen what happens when a location stop producing


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't really know anything about the pipeline, but I heard most of it has already been built anyway or something?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2015)

Well, let's be honest.  We should definitely embrace nuclear energy.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2015)

Huey.  What's this I hear about BvS being split into two films?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 10, 2015)

The Matrix did it, I see DC realizing that you need to tell stories to make a good movie.


Unless of course Rukia we take the Marvel route and have a mythical god become an alien who tell jokes for 2.5 hours?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2015)

Splitting it actually sounds like a good idea

The movie is a mess


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2015)

DC has too many issues. Incompetent script writers and clearly too many Producers. I feel like everyone at Warner wants to be the reason why DC becomes the next Marvel studios and are thus shoving in their ideas. They need someone to take charge. Someone with a good record. Not Snyder.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 10, 2015)

Snyder is a better action director than anything Marvel has tho 


MoS action sequences has rewatchable value


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Snyder is a better action director than anything Marvel has tho
> 
> 
> *MoS action sequences has rewatchable value*



Ehh, I disagree for the most part.

Clark vs. the 2 Kryptonians was cool enough.

But Clark vs. Zod and Metropolis vs. Dub Step machine loses it's charm when watching it again.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Murica gotta convince it's citizens that expanding the military budget forever is necessary. More wars, more money for those corrupt cuntbags.
> 
> People were warning about the problems of the MIC for years and years, looks like fuck all has been done about that.



you just mad we can carpet bomb your tiny country into the dust


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Rukia's a liberal nutjob :gag



Masterfatass confirmed Herman Cain


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2015)

smh Gesy's right; that last fight is migraine inducing


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 10, 2015)

The World said:


> you just mad we can carpet bomb your tiny country into the dust



True.

But you'd be the one having to put up with paying for that bullshit, not the people who actually decided to start bombing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> smh Gesy's right; that last fight is migraine inducing



It's no surprise you can't process things fast enough.


----------



## Ae (Jan 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> smh Gesy's right; that last fight is migraine inducing



Those shots on Krypton was the worst


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Masterfatass confirmed Herman Cain


Para, I love this.  It's so fucking hilarious.  

[YOUTUBE]lwawPMSJins[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 10, 2015)

I legit cannot tell when American political ads are real or if they are spoofs.

It's 2015, how do people still put out this kind of shit?


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> True.
> 
> But you'd be the one having to put up with paying for that bullshit, not the people who actually decided to start bombing.



we're taxed either way


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2015)

stunna maddy died 

whyyyyyyyy

I blame you


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2015)

[youtube]tYLOGDT4VEk[/youtube]

Feel It


----------



## Ae (Jan 10, 2015)

*Boyhood*: Decent 8

Ethan Hawke is extremely likeable here, and the movie suffers when he isn't around. I thought the progression could have been done better. With a concept like this it was bound to have problems, but I still find myself relating with some of the things that happened and found it fairly enjoyable.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 10, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I legit cannot tell when American political ads are real or if they are spoofs.
> 
> It's 2015, how do people still put out this kind of shit?



most people are dumb, they eat that shit up still.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2015)

The World said:


> stunna maddy died
> 
> whyyyyyyyy
> 
> I blame you


who is this



> Ethan Hawke is extremely likeable here, and the movie suffers when he isn't around.


Yup. The scenes with the parents (especially Hawke) were pretty much the only ones worth watching.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2015)

This chump. He's talking about Twin Peaks. Lonely souls is goat.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2015)

Boyhood struggles because it's way too white middle class.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 10, 2015)

*No Good Deed:* 1 Idris out of 10 Idrises


----------



## Yasha (Jan 10, 2015)

Speaking of Ethan Hawke, Gattaca is such a delightful movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2015)

ayo, if you ain't talkin' Audrey or Cooper I don't give a fuk


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2015)

I think Blue has a crush on Taraji.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Boyhood struggles because it's way too white middle class.


That doesn't sound very relatable.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2015)

My problem with it is that it is too relate-able and at 3 hours sounds pretty damn boring and already what I have experienced.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2015)

my problem is that it sucks


----------



## Yasha (Jan 10, 2015)

Stunna being jealous of that white middle class life he never got a chance to experience.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 10, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Stunna being jealous of that white middle class life he never got a chance to experience.



That seems to be the case


----------



## Ae (Jan 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> my problem is that it sucks



You liked 500 Days


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 10, 2015)

Didn't Yasha had to go to the US to experience this phenomena called freedom?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 10, 2015)

Boyhood sounds awful. 

Ravens, Bengals and Steelers all out. The North will rise again.


----------



## Ae (Jan 10, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Boyhood sounds awful.



Yeah there's not even a single explosion! Feelings are gay, and being gay is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 10, 2015)

AFC North needs a whole lot of work to make it to the Super Bowl again. 

If Bengals can work on their defense and get a QB who knows we may get to the second round


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> AFC North needs a whole lot of work to make it to the Super Bowl again.
> 
> If Bengals can work on their defense and get a QB who knows we may get to the second round



Very true.

I think Ravens are the most complete right now.

Steelers need work on the defensive side.

Bengals need Dalton out of there.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2015)

The Chiefs had a pretty good year Huey.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 10, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I think Blue has a crush on Taraji.



I'd hit.

Boyhood was excellent. Screw you haters.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 10, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Very true.
> 
> I think Ravens are the most complete right now.
> 
> ...



Naw man they need a Flacco out of there, while he isn't Dalton Bad but he still makes terrible calls.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Naw man they need a Flacco out of there, while he isn't Dalton Bad but he still makes terrible calls.



He does but he is the opposite of Dalton. Weak in the regular season but steps up in the playoffs. That ain't so bad since they almost always make the playoffs.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2015)

_Boyhood_ is mediocre and _500 Days_ blows it out of the water smh


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> _Boyhood_ is mediocre and _500 Days_ blows it out of the water smh



You just hate it because you don't like watching little boys for hours at a time smh.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 10, 2015)

I swear Hawks defense is on crack


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> You just hate it because you don't like watching little boys for hours at a time smh.


um    ...     okay


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 10, 2015)

You think if Disney bought a sports league, then Stunna will be into sports?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> um    ...     okay



I am just trying to fit in Stunna. Anytime someone doesn't like a movie you just say something stupid about why they don't like it. It is easy to do.

Not enough explosions from your penis when you look at little boys.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> This chump. He's talking about Twin Peaks. Lonely souls is goat.



I know right

this dumb fuck stunna

every time I have his back, he goes and puts his crusty black foot in his mouf


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> You liked 500 Days




After that mess of a pizza you described last night, I'm not entirely sure you're qualified to judge other people's tastes.


----------



## Ae (Jan 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> _Boyhood_ is mediocre and _500 Days_ blows it out of the water smh



500 Days isn't even mediocre, it's straight up bad.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2015)

Not a Zooey fan, aye?


----------



## Ae (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm not but I didn't like any of the other characters either. 
It wasn't funny, relatable, or even interesting.
And I have the exact same problems with Eternal Sunshine.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2015)

I also had that problem with Eternal Sunshine

But I enjoyed 500 days


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2015)

We have a hostage situation in Houston!


----------



## Grape (Jan 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> We have a hostage situation in Houston!




Sheriff's updated saying it's not a hostage situation.

In Tomball. About 10 minutes from where I grew up.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2015)

I watched the first episode of "Sherlock", Season 3 ("The Empty Hearse", I believe it is called). 

Oddly, I didn't care for it very much. There are some great moments and it entertained me enough, but was it just me or was it trying to be too comedic? It was strange seeing Sherlock act like a goofy manchild, which seemed to reflect the overall tone (Anderson's hysterics were overdone and even Mycroft was being too hammy). In itself, the episode was good. But it's probably the weakest so far and definitely is inferior to the openings of Season 1 and 2. "Sherlock" has set the bar too high for this.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

Yu Yu Hakusho Season 4

The ending was bittersweet, coming to the end of a long series always puts me in an emotional mood.

Might watch FMA Brotherhood next.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2015)

dat "Daydream Generation"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

Stunna Knooows

The beach scene was too much


----------



## Karasu (Jan 11, 2015)

Big Bang Theory - first season  



Ennoea said:


> Man anyone else sometimes unintentionally stare at a woman's bosom without realising?? I've been doing it too much recently. Gonna get slapped one day.




Yeah...sometimes my eyes seem to have a will of their own, but I can't say that's staring without realization. After a nanosecond I know what I'm doing.  



Yasha said:


> Speaking of Ethan Hawke, Gattaca is such a delightful movie.




I haven't seen this in a while. I remember that there were a few scenes or issues in Gattaca that would typically bother/distract me but didn't. Things that perhaps seemed low budget? The cars, for instance, seemed off (somewhat retro?). But they played it off so well, and it fit the overall style or feel of the movie. It's a good movie though.  

Also ~

Eternal Sunshine - liked it. 
500 Days - liked it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 11, 2015)

*Fargo:* 7.7/10 - Good


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2015)

Boyhood is nothing like 500 Days. Stunna stop with the dumb comparisons.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2015)

Okay, my list of what I perceive to be the worst movies of 2014 is up! That was...exhausting to write about. No one should ever have to talk about "No Good Deed". Ever.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2015)

MH you're completely spot on with films that assume action sequence after action sequences is a good idea. It's a terrible idea and the films are a bore fest. Characters and buildup is where it's at. I don't understand why trained filmmakers have a hard time grasping that.


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2015)

Enno I swear this young buck stunna 

how could boyhood be in any way comparable to 500 days?

I mean wut


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

No one can put together a better "worst" list than Martial.  He saw some shit last year.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 11, 2015)

Have done a lot with favorites. A worst movies of 2014?

- Transformers 4
- Into the Woods
- Mr. Peabody & Sherman
- Pompeii
- X-Men
- Inherent Vice (if it counts for 2014)

There are a couple of others I can probably include but I can't remember exactly how I felt about them. They were at least mostly forgettable though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

X-Men Days of Future Past would definitely be on my worst list.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Have done a lot with favorites. A worst movies of 2014?
> 
> - Transformers 4
> - Into the Woods
> ...




Transformers
Maleficent
The Legend of Hercules
Need for speed
A million ways to Die in the West
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Let's be cops

These were the worst for me...


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 11, 2015)

Maleficent is one I wasn't sure whether to include. I know I didn't like it but couldn't remember if I thought it was flat-out bad or I was just indifferent to it. 

TF4 and Into the Woods I couldn't wait to get out of the theatre. There are bad movies and then there are bad movies over 2 hours long. The latter are even worse.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

I haven't seen Into the Woods. Actually; I haven't seen a movie starring Johnny Depp since 2010.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Come on.  Maleficent wasn't great.  But worst of the year?  It doesn't belong there.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Come on.  Maleficent wasn't great.  But worst of the year?  It doesn't belong there.



No, But it is the worst movie I've seen, I don't go out of my way to find the worst movies I can watch.  I wouldn't even have seen Maleficent if a friend didn't make me.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Boyhood is nothing like 500 Days. Stunna stop with the dumb comparisons.


you're either doing some piss poor trolling or your ass should learn to read, because I didn't make the initial comparison


----------



## Yasha (Jan 11, 2015)

*The Book of Life*

Most boring animation of the year.

3.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

I only saw Maleficent because I saw it on airplane.  Still doesn't change that it isn't a bad movie.

solid ★★/★★★★


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2015)

it kind of is tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

The only thing I liked about the film was how good Jolie looked.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

You guys must not remember the Burton Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh and how she was what true love really is, and not some pretty boy you just met in the woods.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah.  I didn't expect Aurora to be bisexual either.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2015)

lol it's better than Burton's _Alice_ but that doesn't make it good

why you even gonna troll about something like this


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

I didn't like the three faeries that attempted to raise her.  I don't know who thought they were a good idea.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

Still can't believe Garfield was fired from playing Spider-Man, Rukia love that guy.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

gesy.  That rumor turned out to be false.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

Woah, Sounds like someone has friends in high places.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 11, 2015)

Garfield's Spider-man sucks so I hope they do go ahead and fire him

My Top 5 Worst Films of 2014:
1. Oujija
2. No Good Deed
3. Transformers: Age of Extinction 
4. Annie
5. Let's Be Cops


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

*My Worst Films of the Year:*

Jack Ryan Shadow Recruit
X-Men Days of Future Past
The Protector 2
Hateship, Loveship
Lucy
The Judge


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2015)

Whiplash

Absolutely fantastic. Miles Teller is very talented and it's unfortunate that he's been acting in some real stinkers before this. Intense, well paced and the finale is thrilling. I could say it's abit dramatic but I just loved that this film showed the pains of going after your dreams. Yes you need passion and skill but hard work, discipline and risks is where it's really at. This is what you call a coming of age tale. Sorry Linklater 

A


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2015)

Was Days of Future Past that bad?? It wasn't good but can't say it was the worst.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

I hated it.  It effectively erased several movies I sat through.  It didn't have any actual action in it.  It had way too much wolverine.  And the midget from Game of Thrones was one of the worst so called antagonists I can remember.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2015)

The midget was awful.


----------



## Ae (Jan 11, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Boyhood is nothing like 500 Days. Stunna stop with the dumb comparisons.



You can compare any movie with another movie


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> The midget was awful.


It was gimmick casting.  And it really showed in the end product.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I haven't seen Into the Woods. Actually; I haven't seen a movie starring Johnny Depp since 2010.



I take your point but Johnny Depp wasn't a lead role in this. 



Ennoea said:


> Was Days of Future Past that bad?? It wasn't good but can't say it was the worst.



It wasn't terrible but it was pretty underwhelming. Keep in mind expectations become a part of it. I have more hopes for a good X-Men movie than in say a Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit or Hercules. So when X-Men is bad it is more egregious than the other ones because of differing expectations.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> *My Worst Films of the Year:*
> 
> 
> X-Men Days of Future Past




This flip flop


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2015)

I happened to see a list of box office bombs. There's a ton of high budget films that have failed miserably.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Fuck you Huey!  You know I hated it.  You fucking know it!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> *My Worst Films of the Year:*
> 
> Jack Ryan Shadow Recruit
> X-Men Days of Future Past
> ...



Was The Judge that bad? I actually enjoy RDJ's non-Iron Man roles.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

I was originally going to list my five worst films of the year.  But I wanted to include the Judge just because it got some critical acclaim, and because I am mad that it was opening night at the Toronto Film Festival.  It's not as bad as the other films I mentioned though.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Whiplash
> 
> Absolutely fantastic. Miles Teller is very talented and it's unfortunate that he's been acting in some real stinkers before this. Intense, well paced and the finale is thrilling. I could say it's abit dramatic but I just loved that this film showed the pains of going after your dreams. Yes you need passion and skill but hard work, discipline and risks is where it's really at. This is what you call a coming of age tale. Sorry Linklater
> 
> A



I'm surprised you liked this 

I hated it


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I'm surprised you liked this
> 
> I hated it



Why did you hate it??


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Fuck you Huey!  You know I hated it.  You fucking know it!



What I do know is during it's marketing Campaign you posted the trailers at least 5 times a day.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

I try to be hopeful man.  No doubt about it.

That me me me video was pretty interesting.


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2015)

Rukia has the worst worst list 

there were easily worse movies out this year

those were like just on the cusp doe


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

I know there were.  But I didn't watch them.  I'm not Martial.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Why did you hate it??



Well first off it's awards bait through and through, ironically enough. 

Also I had a problem that it basically condoned what was an abusive relationship and even goes so far to justify and validate it at the end


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow, more effort than I have seen from Para in long time.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Well first off it's awards bait through and through, ironically enough.
> 
> Also I had a problem that it basically condoned what was an abusive relationship and even goes so far to justify and validate it at the end



Because whether we like it or not, sometimes a harsh push is what you need to be your best. It was an extreme situation though and i disagree there was validation. His student had committed suicide and Andrew was self destructive. In the end he beat Terence by his own hard work. Yes he got recognition from Terence who was poison but I don't feel that was the important thing. Andrew refusing to give up his dream was more important. In the end he was doing for himself. Not for anyone else.

As for awards bait. Birdman is more award bait than this.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Because whether we like it or not, sometimes a harsh push is what you need to be your best.


Yep.  Surprised that Para doesn't agree.  Especially since he is a bit of a sports fan.  More Bobby Knight types please.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm kinda sick of films where all this phony art kids are going to college and having dumb discussions and we never see them remotely work hard for it. It's not real to me.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah.  The truth is that those art degrees don't work out.  They should be shown working at an entry level bank position when they graduate.


----------



## Ae (Jan 11, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Well first off it's awards bait through and through, ironically enough.
> 
> Also I had a problem that it basically condoned what was an abusive relationship and even goes so far to justify and validate it at the end



Hits too close to home, eh?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Para's parents at some point must have tried to motivate his lazy ass with the tough love approach.  At least they convinced him to take that video store job at some point.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2015)

I'd appreciate if you would leave my family out of any discussions, thanks.


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2015)

does Tony Jaa's wife has some kind of bewitching aura around her enno?

it was pretty funny to see her bring out the thirst in all men


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 11, 2015)

Even Para's threats are lazy


----------



## Ae (Jan 11, 2015)

We struck a nerve


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 11, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Because whether we like it or not, sometimes a harsh push is what you need to be your best. It was an extreme situation though and i disagree there was validation. His student had committed suicide and Andrew was self destructive. In the end he beat Terence by his own hard work. Yes he got recognition from Terence who was poison but I don't feel that was the important thing. Andrew refusing to give up his dream was more important. In the end he was doing for himself. Not for anyone else.
> 
> As for awards bait. *Birdman is more award bait than this*.



stop trolling


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2015)

man I hope someone takes away the Doc's license 

this man is a moron


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> We struck a nerve



It's not a nerve, what are you talking about


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2015)

leave para alone


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 11, 2015)

Para sure has gotten to be a rustled little Jumping bean in the last year.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

So, the only problems one would have with Whiplash has nothing to do with the quality of the movie?

Will watch then


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2015)

What's the word on _A Most Violent Year_?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

That it's pointless.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 11, 2015)

Has anyone seen The Adjustment Bureau? Is it worth a shit?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

The Cockblock Bureau.  They fucked up that man's love life for no good reason.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

>Ask if a movie is good
>Rukia spoil the film for you


----------



## Ae (Jan 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> What's the word on _A Most Violent Year_?



Hollywood Reporter has it on their 2014 list


----------



## Karasu (Jan 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> >Ask if a movie is good
> >Rukia spoil the film for you




Iknowright  wtf


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> That it's pointless.


This response is pointless smh


----------



## Ae (Jan 11, 2015)

There's no courtesy around here


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2015)

you people scare away newfags with your spoilers


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> This response is pointless smh


That is what I heard.  That everything done by every character is pointless.  And you don't care about anything that happens.  I heard Chastain is good, but that she was wasted.  Sorry.  Everything I have heard was pretty scathing.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> stop trolling



An ageing actor creating a play to get applauds from his peers and critics, it's Hollywood, and Oscars love that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> YEAH!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Huey.  

I'm really worried about how Rudd has a stupid look on his face in every shot I have seen so far.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

Rukia cursed the film from being good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 11, 2015)

Rukia, you let me down man, you're flip flop is too unpredictable.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 11, 2015)

Antman will be a flop.

Directed by the guy who did anchorman and Rudd cowrote the story


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

What flip flop?  All bets were off as soon as Edgar Wright left the project.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 11, 2015)

You told me you were going to stay away from everything that is that movie, but you couldn't help yourself.

Next thing I know, I'll see Rukia Being a frequent poster in the Agent Carter thread


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Antman will be a flop.
> 
> Directed by the guy who did anchorman and Rudd cowrote the story



Marvel films can't flop, you silly goose.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2015)

Ant man is basically Marvel doing too much. You have enough franchises. Concentrate on those.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Marvel films can't flop, you silly goose.



Then why has Hulk not Received a sequel as of yet ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Then why has Hulk not Received a sequel as of yet ?



inorite?


But Thor gets two!


----------



## Ae (Jan 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> inorite?
> 
> 
> But Thor gets two!



Thor is the hottest best Avenger


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2015)

Fucking Thor

 Talk about Bore


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Ant man is basically Marvel doing too much. You have enough franchises. Concentrate on those.


I agree with you.  Marvel is getting too cocky.  They need a few failures.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

I agree also, I'm a fan, and even I don't think Ant Man look very good, tbh.



Masterpiece said:


> Thor is the hottest best Avenger


----------



## Ae (Jan 11, 2015)

And in response you used a gif of the lamest Avenger?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2015)

Black widow should get a film. Also i hope they kill off Hawkeye. Dude is lame.


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2015)

Enno


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

I still like the Black Widow idea I heard.  Yelena Belova played by Emily Blunt as the antagonist.  She is a rival of sorts for Natasha.  Chosen as the next Black Widow; Natasha and her are constantly at odds.  Which of the two is the ultimate Black Widow?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> And in response you used a gif of the lamest Avenger?


----------



## Ae (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh you done it now!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 11, 2015)

So Masterqueer finally came out the closet


----------



## Ae (Jan 11, 2015)

Holy shit 
[YOUTUBE]j-KWgP_teoc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 11, 2015)

Is that me! On youtube ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Oh you done it now!



Face was never shown, this could be anyone.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> So Masterqueer finally came out the closet



Everyone knows pedophilia is a gateway to homosexuality


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I try to be hopeful man.  No doubt about it.
> 
> That me me me video was pretty interesting.


Yes.  It is on youtube.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 11, 2015)

What the hell did you guys do to Para?


----------



## Ae (Jan 11, 2015)

That Ingrid girl is pretty cute, gonna watch her make-up tutorials so I can be cute too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Holy shit
> [YOUTUBE]j-KWgP_teoc[/YOUTUBE]



Video was awesome, and so was the girl in black.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> What the hell did you guys do to Para?



They apparently made him feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Ae (Jan 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Video was awesome, and so was the girl in black.



She can sing too Gesy!


----------



## Detective (Jan 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> They apparently made him feel uncomfortable.



Yeah, he may suggest otherwise, but a nerve was definitely struck a couple pages back. Something about Rukia's comment hit a little too close to home for his liking.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 11, 2015)

Last time I saw Para so fired up about something was for Movie 43.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah, he may suggest otherwise, but a nerve was definitely struck a couple pages back. Something about Rukia's comment hit a little too close to home for his liking.



Dad probably had enough and stop sending him money. 


Rukia that wasn't cool man.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2015)

I _am_, actually, for the exact reason why you say that--thank you for helping me make my point.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

If it's that easy, i'mma start busting out "yo momma" jokes.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2015)

Gesy takin' it ol' school to rustle.


----------



## Detective (Jan 11, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Last time I saw Para so fired up about something was for Movie 43.



I still can't believe he made that thread hyping it up as a fantastic film. His film endorsement credibility was taken out back and shot repeatedly after that fuck up.



~Gesy~ said:


> His reaction kinda shocked me, I expected him to shrug it off and use ""



 was his replacement for , which was the previous indication he was rustled. But yeah, his jimmies got straight up shook, and Rukia didn't even say anything that bad anyways.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> I still can't believe he made that thread hyping it up as a fantastic film. His film endorsement credibility was taken out back and shot repeatedly after that fuck up.



I will never let that die


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

Haven't seen a theatre thread from him since.

it's too risky now..


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Haven't seen a theatre thread from him since.
> 
> it's too risky now..


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

*sigh* The one month I decided to be inactive.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

That Fifty Shades girl is looking good at the Golden Globes.


----------



## Ae (Jan 11, 2015)

Gone Girl isn't even nominated for best picture?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Really?  Are you sure?  It is a bit confusing because there are separate best picture categories.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow, you are right.  Theory of Everything?  

Golden Globes has a bad history of bribery and corruption though.  So maybe it really isn't that surprising?


----------



## Ae (Jan 11, 2015)

They only separate drama and comedy, and it's not on drama.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah.  You are right masterpiece.  The Golden Globes are a joke.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

These hosts took a shot at Emma?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

Tina Fey is still a MILF


----------



## Ae (Jan 11, 2015)

At least they nominated Jake Gyllenhaal, the Academy sure as hell won't.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Holy shit.  Jeff Goldblum sighting.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Painful intro.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> That Fifty Shades girl is looking good at the Golden Globes.


She looked good presenting that award too.

No chemistry with her co-star though.  Not a good sign for the film.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Some odd choices in the television categories.  At least Fargo is dominating.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 11, 2015)

They all eat ass.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Imitation Game is good.  But it is a popcorn flick.  It doesn't deserve awards.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

A Golden Globe thread should've been made.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

It is a lesser award show.  Doesn't really deserve it in my opinion.


----------



## Ae (Jan 11, 2015)

*Chinatown*: Decent to strong 8

Forget it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

Emma looks great.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2015)

ofc she does


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

ugh, Kevin Hart is everywhere!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Best Animated Film - How To Train Your Dragon 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Kate Hudson looking fit.  Bad plastic surgery on her face.  But her body looks good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

Good call on Dragons


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Ugh, thank god Streep didn't get rewarded for her latest mediocrity.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 11, 2015)

I ain't watchin golden globes, but I gotta watch the Kate Beckinsale part tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

The show has been a little racist so far.  The North Korea jokes, the Bill Cosby jokes.  Not a good look.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

lets play "Is this skit Racist?"

Edit: Good, i'm not the only one.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Birdman might deserve some awards for camerawork.  What it doesn't deserve are writing awards.


----------



## Grape (Jan 11, 2015)

Birdman was slightly disappointing. The cinematography is amazing, maybe the most brilliant camerawork I've ever seen. The writing, plot, and direction are kind of lackluster. I gave it an 8.5, and mostly based on cinematography.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Damn Kate Beckinsale does look good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Damn Kate Beckinsale does look good.


Understatement, bro


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

Kevin Spacey's awesome


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

George Clooney getting a lifetime achievement award.


----------



## Ae (Jan 11, 2015)

Who the hell watches The Affair!?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Did Clooney really thank his wife?  They have been married for like two weeks.  She hasn't contributed to his career at all!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2015)

Still can't believe he got married, he had a good run.


----------



## Ae (Jan 11, 2015)

He's getting older, I'm sure he wanted a real companion.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah, it wasn't going to be Stacy Keibler.


----------



## Ae (Jan 11, 2015)

My avatar too kawaii


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2015)

No it's not


----------



## Ae (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2015)

Para, time for Peyton to retire?  What do you think?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2015)

Sherlock, Season 3 Episode 2: B+

A step up over the first episode, but I can see why people wouldn't be happy with it. I thought its comedic material was great, but felt more in line with the first two seasons. I liked how the mysteries tied together, surrounding the wedding. My only issue was the pacing. Sometimes it dragged, especially during the ending.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 11, 2015)

*The League season 4*

The weakest season so far but I am fully invested so still enjoyed it and still had some laughs. 

_B_


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2015)

Boyhood is so average. No surprise it won best film.


----------



## Ae (Jan 12, 2015)

Too mainstream eh?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 12, 2015)

let's see if the academy can out do the golden globes in shittiness


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 12, 2015)

Under the Skin

.....What?


B-


----------



## Ae (Jan 12, 2015)

Don't use white fonts Gesy


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 12, 2015)

I am happy for Boyhood. I mean it wasnt great but there have been much more undeserving winners through the years and at least Linklater is a legit artist. Compared to the likes of the King's speech and Argo this was a masterpiece.
Also I cant wait to see this russian film leviathan..


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2015)

*Inherent Vice - 9/10

*Very enjoyable.


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2015)

Grape said:


> [youtube]UApyd20yK5s[/youtube]



the only time I chuckled at a grape post


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 12, 2015)

Y'all need to watch The Missing



Ennoea said:


> Boyhood is so average. No surprise it won best film.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 12, 2015)

Basically paying 28k to get fucked by riff raff


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 12, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Basically paying 28k to get fucked by riff raff



I feel bad for the poor soul who is actually desperate enough to go for this.


----------



## Slice (Jan 12, 2015)

Some rich gay dude should do this. Probably good publicity for a rapper.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 12, 2015)

Black Lion: C-

Anime OVA. Super gory, kind of a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> My avatar too kawaii





Masterpiece said:


> Don't use white fonts Gesy






Masterpiece said:


> Too mainstream eh?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 12, 2015)

I use what I want!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 12, 2015)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I am happy for Boyhood. I mean it wasnt great but there have been much more undeserving winners through the years and at least Linklater is a legit artist. Compared to the likes of the King's speech and Argo this was a masterpiece.
> *Also I cant wait to see this russian film leviathan..*



+1

**


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 12, 2015)

Why did a lot of people find out about Leviathan just now? It's been getting hyped for quite a while now, and yes, I'm also excited to see it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 12, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Basically paying 28k to get fucked by riff raff



Prom is a bit too late to be caring about how cool you are, no?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2015)

oh man I thought I was the only one excited for  Zvyagintsev's Leviathan, should be great.


----------



## Jena (Jan 12, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Basically paying 28k to get fucked by riff raff



Isn't he in his 30s?  Even my white-trash school had an age limit for prom dates.


----------



## Ae (Jan 12, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I use what I want!



I see you went to the Stunna school of comebacks


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 12, 2015)

Bump that noise


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2015)

Parallax said:


> oh man I thought I was the only one excited for  Zvyagintsev's Leviathan, should be great.



I'm dying to watch it. It played near me in Nov but stupidly I didn't go watch it


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2015)

I've been waiting for _Leviathan_ too.

And you didn't even say it right, Warudo smh


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 12, 2015)

Stunna you lying sack of shit. I remember the first time Leviathan got mentioned here, you flamed it like hell. There were others too, but I can't recall who the fuckers were, but I fucking remember you just fine you cunt.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2015)

Leviathan doesn't even look good.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2015)

Stunna is the flip flop king


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 12, 2015)

Grape said:


> Leviathan doesn't even look good.



Doesn't look good? meaning how exactly?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2015)

When is the Avengers trailer out?? I'm hoping Whedon can pull it off.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Doesn't look good? meaning how exactly?




It doesn't look interesting.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2015)

the ironic thing is both you have bad taste 

*Under the Skin
*

It's interesting and I liked it, but man what a strange strange film.  good soundtrack too.

B


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 12, 2015)

Because you say so


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2015)

well yeah, of course I did

Stay mad, nerd


----------



## Ae (Jan 12, 2015)

Para of all people calling people nerds. Next thing you know he's going to berate abused victims and hipsters.


----------



## Slice (Jan 12, 2015)

Arrow Season 2.
Good shit.
Could use more Diggle
Sara > Laurel. Showing who's best sister one episode at a time
Felicity going full Oracle
Slade Wilson is such a fun villain
Merlin is still boss
Det. Lance still not figuring out the identity of the arrow 
Thea so annoying, almost reaching Laurel levels
Roy subplot was sooo bad
Amanda Waller played by a twig


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 12, 2015)

Anyone on this forum denying that they are a nerd...


----------



## Slice (Jan 12, 2015)

Depends.

Maybe those people that have a rather strong opinion on the difference between geeks and nerds.


----------



## teddy (Jan 12, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Anyone on this forum denying that they are a nerd...



Straight up denial


----------



## Detective (Jan 12, 2015)

Slice said:


> Depends.
> 
> Maybe those people that have a rather strong opinion on the difference between geeks and nerds.



To be honest, I have never bothered to look up the difference between both terms, if there actually is one. There is absolutely nothing wrong with being labelled as either, as it was originally just a way for people to be assigned a class category in the backwards as fuck American high school social system.


----------



## Jena (Jan 12, 2015)

Slice said:


> Depends.
> 
> Maybe those people that have a rather strong opinion on the difference between geeks and nerds.



I'll save you the trouble: everyone here is both


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2015)

Fuck you Jena I ain't no geek


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 12, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Para of all people calling people nerds. Next thing you know he's going to berate abused victims and hipsters.



I see what you did there


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2015)

Blind

A blind woman retreats in to her imagination to deal with her fears, anxieties and sexual repression. The film itself is a complex puzzle and honestly it works. It might need another watch to really understand it completely but I have to say all the surreal moments in this were so good. If only the film had more of it. 

B


----------



## Ae (Jan 12, 2015)

Honestly the only one that apply to me is probably new technology


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 12, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> When is the Avengers trailer out?? I'm hoping Whedon can pull it off.



Sometime today, I enjoyed the last trailer, I thought it set the tone well enough.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2015)

[youtube]dRUCuLUfl8E[/youtube]

Solid question: best year in film? 

Dan Harmon nails it w/ 1999.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 12, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Honestly the only one that apply to me is probably new technology


Who _doesn't_ like playing with new gadgets tho?

This seems a bit outdated too me.


----------



## Jena (Jan 12, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Honestly the only one that apply to me is probably new technology



We're regulars on a thread full of long-winded tards arguing about movies, on a website devoted to a gay cartoon ninja. 

Just accept it, man.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 12, 2015)

naruto isn't gay.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2015)

1999 has become the most overrated year in film ever now

1957, 1963, 1966, 1977, and 2007 all come to my mind instantly as superior years.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2015)

Gadgets, Anchorman and The Matrix. More proof labels don't mean shit. People aren't so simple. They don't prescribe to every notion. It's like saying all black people are from the ghetto.


----------



## Ae (Jan 12, 2015)

Jena said:


> We're regulars on a thread full of long-winded tards arguing about movies, on a website devoted to a gay cartoon ninja.
> 
> Just accept it, man.



No! Fuck you Jena!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2015)

Jena said:


> We're regulars on a thread full of long-winded tards arguing about movies, on a website devoted to a gay cartoon ninja.
> 
> Just accept it, man.



Yo momma so fat jena


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2015)

Naruto seems pretty gay to me.  His feelings of camaraderie were unnatural.


----------



## Ae (Jan 12, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Who _doesn't_ like playing with new gadgets tho?



Just the excuse I needed repost this 



			
				Jena said:
			
		

> I'm just really sick of these shitty kickstarter tech videos going viral because idiots get hoodwinked by slick visuals and a snappy pitch. I know this one isn't a kickstarter but it falls in the same ballpark. This cup is so stupid it actually hurts me. It's the coked-up mugger gunning my parents down in an allyway. Years from now I'm going to dress up like a giant dildo and go around seeking vengeance by smashing every piece of useless technology like this. Better hide your google glass and solar roadways while I'm at it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2015)

His obsession with sasuke was pretty creepy.


----------



## Ae (Jan 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Naruto seems pretty gay to me.  His feelings of camaraderie were unnatural.



All anime characters is pretty gay, especially Goku with his whiny ass laugh and his relationship with Vegeta is on pair with Naruto and Sasuke. I mean they literally got inside of each other and become one on multiple occasion.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2015)

are, not is

smfh masterilliterate


----------



## Jena (Jan 12, 2015)

Grape said:


> Solid question: best year in film?



1892

[youtube]426mqlB-kAY[/youtube]


----------



## Ae (Jan 12, 2015)

my grammer will only get worst and worst


----------



## Jena (Jan 12, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> naruto isn't gay.





But I will concede: he fucked Hinata at least twice, so he might be bi


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 12, 2015)

Naruto/Sasuke the GOAT BOAT look at an abusive relationship, and the struggles it can cause.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2015)

Sasuke abandoned his family at the end so that he could meet Naruto at an undisclosed location.  Connect the dots.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Stunna you lying sack of shit. I remember the first time Leviathan got mentioned here, you flamed it like hell. There were others too, but I can't recall who the fuckers were, but I fucking remember you just fine you cunt.





Ennoea said:


> Stunna is the flip flop king


prove it or squat up

and lol birdshit sit yo ass down somewhere, bruh.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 12, 2015)

*Enemy* ~ 7/10

Rather creepy movie, the end was abrupt and weird to say the least.

*Where is the friend Home? *~ 7.5/10 

The movie conflict could have been solved in like five minutes had not been the kid a retard. Nevertheless it was an interesting look to rural iran life.


----------



## Jena (Jan 12, 2015)

what hentai is this from?


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 12, 2015)

Ava's Demon, but there are not many tentacle rapes despite what my set may had lead you to believe.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2015)

Parallax said:


> 1999 has become the most overrated year in film ever now
> 
> 1957, 1963, 1966, 1977, and 2007 all come to my mind instantly as superior years.




And why is that? 

2007 is strong, but why the earlier years?


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> *Enemy* ~ 7/10
> 
> Rather creepy movie, the end was abrupt and weird to the least.




Oooo, another chance to talk about Enemy. 

Great movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 12, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> my grammer will only get worst and worst


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2015)

Indeed, Grape.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 12, 2015)

Stunna said:


> and lol birdshit sit yo ass down somewhere, bruh.


----------



## Ae (Jan 12, 2015)

You guys should watch this

[VIMEO]116019668[/VIMEO]


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2015)

Slice said:


> Arrow Season 2.
> Good shit.
> Could use more Diggle
> Sara > Laurel. Showing who's best sister one episode at a time
> ...


Season 2 was great man.  No doubt about it.  I'm starting to think it was a fluke though.


----------



## Jena (Jan 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Season 2 was great man.  No doubt about it.  I'm starting to think it was a fluke though.



This current season has been...


Crossover episode and last episode were interesting, but I'm just waiting for _something_ to happen...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]_fOA1cv9pHs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 12, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Why did a lot of people find out about Leviathan just now? It's been getting hyped for quite a while now, and yes, I'm also excited to see it.



Of course it is. Where else can you see Daniel Stern die a horrific death? I'm glad that a cheesy monster movie is finally winning over the high brow crowd.


----------



## Detective (Jan 12, 2015)

Just saw that the price of gas is at 89 cents/per litre in Toronto. Holy shit, it hasn't been that low since I was a little kid in the late 80's and early 90's when it used to be 87-89 cents in the winter and around 91-94 in the summer time.

This is amazing

Hope this trend continues in a downward spiral.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2015)

Sorry guys.  I want it to go up.  For personal reasons.


----------



## Ae (Jan 12, 2015)

Detective supports falling economy


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Detective supports falling economy



you do know this isn't the reason for the drop in gas prices....


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2015)

I need it at over $100/barrel.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Detective supports falling economy




This logic is both terrifying and hilarious.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I need it at over $100/barrel.




Did you miss the Saudis press release saying it would never be over $100 again?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2015)

Any time a blanket statement like that is made it should be ignored.


----------



## Jena (Jan 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Sorry guys.  I want it to go up.  For personal reasons.





Rukia said:


> I need it at over $100/barrel.



Rukia is a Bond villain.


----------



## Detective (Jan 12, 2015)

Jena said:


> Rukia is a Bond villain.



Trollfinger


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> Trollfinger



 **


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2015)

Detective.  New Flash next week.


----------



## Detective (Jan 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  New Flash next week.



If this show remains realistic to his current fighting skills, Barry should get his ass handed to him by Captain Cold again.

He's 1000 years too early to fight such a devious and clever individual.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2015)

Barry needs a win though man.  He got wrecked by Reverse Flash.  It was brutal.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 12, 2015)

*Pulp Fiction*_(1994)_ - 9/10

Rewatched this last night and it left me in awe. So so much better in 2nd viewing, first time I watched Pulp Fiction I was like 14 or 15, and I didn't like it as much(rated it 7/10 iirc) but this time it was a whole different experience. A classic and imo, Tarantino's best, by far.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2015)

Who could have guessed Tarantino would turn into such a talentless hack after watching Pulp Fiction?


----------



## Detective (Jan 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Barry needs a win though man.  He got wrecked by Reverse Flash.  It was brutal.



Reverse Flash just  all throughout their fight. He was so amazing.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2015)

Grape said:


> Who could have guessed Tarantino would turn into such a talentless hack after watching Pulp Fiction?


I thought he was going to be fantastic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 12, 2015)

He gave the world Kill Bill, Inglorous Bastards, and Django...

Fuck you guys.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm personally very satisfied with Tarantino's work after Pulp Fiction, for the reasons Gesy mentioned above.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2015)

you're wrong

but that's ok


----------



## Ae (Jan 12, 2015)

Tarantino should stop making comedies


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2015)

Django


----------



## Ae (Jan 12, 2015)

Jamie Foxx tho


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2015)

Django is one of the worst movies ever made.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2015)

I think it is the worst Tarantino has made.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 12, 2015)

Grape said:


> Django is one of the worst movies ever made.



epic hyperbole, bro

Seriously this hyperbole was like "this isn't even my final form!"


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2015)

Kill Bill was great, visually quite stunning and well directed, with lots of homages that I loved

It's the height of style over substance and doesn't have pretty much anything of the trademark Tarantino witty dialogue, but that's precisely why I love it because the style is impeccable

I think either that or Reservoir Dogs is my favourite of his (yes, Pulp Fiction comes third) but I haven't seen RD in a long time


Inglourious basterds had some great tense scenes, and Django had a great amalgation of common western themes and shots, but overall they were way inferior movies

Death Proof was also just a good homage and had nothing much going for it besides that

haven't seen Jackie Brown









OT: Barry Lyndon
10/10


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 12, 2015)

I think Tarantino work is pretty consistent after Pulp Fictions. His movies all have his touch, I can tell when I am watching one of his films without looking it up. Granted, that doesn't mean that his movies are good, but I don't think he is a different director at all from when he made Pulp Fiction.


As for best year in film, it probably wouldn't be something from the 90s. The 90s is one of the weakest decades in film in my opinion.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2015)

Didi said:


> with lots of homages that I loved


That's something I actually dislike about Tarantino.  It seems like he is constantly winking at the audience.  Do something unique.  Be your own man.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 12, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Jamie Foxx tho



Could be worst, could've been Will Smith.


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2015)

Well yeah Rukia, read my post, I have the same sentiment to a certain degree

I don't dislike it as long as it's not all there is to it

That's precisely what my post stated

with Inglourious Basterds and Django, there wasn't much more than the homages

while Kill Bill definitely had those too, it also was its own film and product with a lot of own stuff going on for it visually and thematically


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2015)

you're wrong.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2015)

lol OD late


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2015)

screw Kill Bill tho


----------



## teddy (Jan 12, 2015)

Haven't really been feeling anything tarantino post-pulp fiction, but i did enjoy kill bill. i've seen jackie brown but i can't remember much about it



Detective said:


> Reverse Flash just  all throughout their fight. He was so amazing.



Kid gloves? reverse flash hasn't heard of them


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 12, 2015)

Stunna said:


> screw Kill Bill tho


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> As for best year in film, it probably wouldn't be something from the 90s. The 90s is one of the weakest decades in film in my opinion.



eh pseudo this post


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2015)

Stunna said:


> screw Kill Bill tho



I'm curious as to why you don't like Kill Bill


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2015)

the 90s are p weak

altho tbh I think the 80s are weaker, altho not by much

inb4 Tal mentions every 80s action film ever


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 12, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> I think Tarantino work is pretty consistent after Pulp Fictions. His movies all have his touch, I can tell when I am watching one of his films without looking it up. Granted, that doesn't mean that his movies are good, but I don't think he is a different director at all from when he made Pulp Fiction.



Never saw Pulp Fiction but I agree with you. The one thing I can't take away from Tarantino is that he has a style all his own. I don't typically pay attention to directors but he is the only one I can identify specifically without knowing. 

As far as his movies go, I can't think of one I have actually liked.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2015)

Parallax said:


> the 90s are p weak
> 
> altho tbh I think the 80s are weaker, altho not by much
> 
> inb4 Tal mentions every 80s action film ever




Your argument is p weak.

P nonexistent.


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2015)

this convo needs to be bombed and euthanized


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2015)

minus the euthanized


----------



## Jena (Jan 12, 2015)

Parallax said:


> the 90s are p weak
> 
> altho tbh I think the 80s are weaker, altho not by much



you disgust me


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2015)

this doesn't mean I don't like those decades!

y'all letting nostalgia cloud your judgment


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 12, 2015)

I dont think you can complain about the 90s being one of the worst decades in film if you've never seen a film older than 1985 .


----------



## Ae (Jan 12, 2015)

00s was the best decade


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 12, 2015)

We're half way into this decade and there are already more good films than in the 90s. 

come at me nerds (or geeks).


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 12, 2015)

In fairness to the older movies it makes sense for movies to be better as time goes on with increases in technology in regards to sound and visuals and whatever else. You have to assume there will be good writers and directors and producers in every generation so that should stay even or close to even, but everything else will improve as technology does. 

Hard to make a fair comparison given that.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> We're half way into this decade and there are already more good films than in the 90s.
> 
> come at me nerds (or geeks).



Topic was best single year for film, not decade.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 12, 2015)

BITCH DA 'T KILL MY VOIBE


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2015)

good    song


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2015)

Ultron drone beating the shit out of Captain America in that new trailer.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 12, 2015)

i'm actually not going to watch any trailer for ultron avengers.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 12, 2015)

My most anticipated this year so far.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2015)

Smart move.  Don't know if you can avoid it though.  You might be forced to watch one if you go to the theatre during the next two months.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Ultron drone beating the shit out of Captain America in that new trailer.



Linkages?!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2015)

awk


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2015)

Grape.  Basically a teaser trailer:

[YOUTUBE]b1Nq1WlvriE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Smart move.  Don't know if you can avoid it though.  You might be forced to watch one if you go to the theatre during the next two months.



not like anything worthwhile is coming


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2015)

Ultron wants to feel you from the inside


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 12, 2015)

Grape said:


> Ultron wants to feel you from the inside



He is a robot, he will not touch my genitals.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2015)

Fifty Shades of Grey.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 12, 2015)

BORK LASERRRRR


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2015)

Stunna, please explain.

[youtube]Q19qRUBj-ic[/youtube]


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2015)

looks to me like a dangerous man starting a pretty funny meme


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2015)

also, title was misleading

I was looking forward to seeing someone get hit


----------



## Karasu (Jan 12, 2015)

I was disappointed.

Thought I was going to get to see Cap getting his ass handed to him in the teaser too  not.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm looking forward to Avengers 2

and I'm p sure I'm seeing it day 1

but man I just don't give enough of a shit to see that teaser


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2015)

Elizabeth Olsen is the goat Scarlet Witch.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I'm looking forward to Avengers 2
> 
> and I'm p sure I'm seeing it day 1
> 
> but man I just don't give enough of a shit to see that teaser




I'm p sure you're full of shit and have already watched the teaser.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2015)

I haven't either


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2015)

That looks like a tasty burger.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2015)

Grape said:


> I'm p sure you're full of shit and have already watched the teaser.



I'm not sure why I would lie about something like that 

but ok


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2015)

Not going to lie.  I haven't had a good burger in a long time.


----------



## teddy (Jan 12, 2015)

Avengers teaser was nice. not as good as the first, but then again i wasn't expecting that


hope whedon doesn't fuck up


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Not going to lie.  I haven't had a good burger in a long time.




I haven't had one since the place near me closed about a year and a half ago.

Goat cheese/colby jack stuffed burger with avocado and jalapeno salsa


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2015)

I was in California for training last year.  Had a good burger.  So it has been twelve months.


----------



## Ae (Jan 12, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I'm looking forward to Avengers 2
> 
> and I'm p sure I'm seeing it day 1



Say no to packed theatres


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2015)

fugoff hipster


----------



## Ae (Jan 12, 2015)

what the duck was that comeback?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm kinda with you on the Packed Theaters, I don't want to hear babies crying or me and some dude getting into a fight over arm space.


----------



## Ae (Jan 12, 2015)

This black guy came 20 minutes into movie with this phone screen on and the brightness set on max, walking around looking for a seat


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2015)

We got plastered in the parking lot before the first Avengers. Left after 45 minutes.

Terrible idea.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 12, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> This black guy came 20 minutes into movie with this phone screen on and the brightness set on max, walking around looking for a seat



A bunch of kids started to make obnoxious noises while watching last year's X-Men film. Eventually this black dude got up and said "IF I FUCK YALL UP, I'MMA BE IN THE WRONG RIGHT!?". Didn't hear a peep from them for the rest of the flick.

That scene was actually better than the movie itself.


----------



## Ae (Jan 12, 2015)

Never go at the end of the week and/or at night


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2015)

where the fuck do you guys live, I don't deal with this when I go


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 12, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Never go at the end of the week and/or at night



Definitely go while the kiddies are in school.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 12, 2015)

Speaking of shitty people, when we went to see Into the Woods there was like a wide open theatre and this group of people came and sat right behind us. The movie wasn't started yet but they were still so damn loud and annoying. This one bitch in the group laughed at everything. On top of that the movie sucked. 

Anyway, I like to go to the earliest Sunday showing after a movie opens up. Not crowded but don't have to wait too long to see a movie after it comes out.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 12, 2015)

The Lego Movie: A

Very funny kids movie that's not too risque for younger audiences, but not too childish for adults. I really liked the ending too. Very sweet and was properly foreshadowed, without being too predictable. I need to edit it into my 'best of' list for 2014.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2015)

Grape said:


> We got plastered in the parking lot before the first Avengers. Left after 45 minutes.
> 
> Terrible idea.


I went and saw Tron Legacy after my company Christmas party once.  Same deal.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 12, 2015)

Drinking and driving?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2015)

Smart to go to a movie to sober up.


----------



## Grape (Jan 13, 2015)

*The Master *

First viewing since seeing it in theater. I don't feel like I can rate it, because of how bizarre everything is. Challenging film to sit through, and digest. I've been mentally preparing to watch again.

Joaquin Phoenix's performance is beautiful. I doubt the story would have the same impact with another actor, even someone else of Phoenix's caliber. He pulls everything together. 

Magnolia and Boogie Nights coming up. Might watch Punch Drunk Love next instead, as I haven't seen it.



~Gesy~ said:


> Drinking and driving?



Driving is half the fun of drinking.

I think our plan was to drink a little, and then watch the movie and sober up. That quickly turned into splitting a bottle of Crown, going inside to eat hotdogs, I think, and then buying beer and  margaritas for the movie. 

I'd like to think we hold the unique  distinction of being the only people in the world to walk out of The  Avengers on opening night. I find it highly amusing. 

Overall it was just a bad period in Grape's timeline


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 13, 2015)

Everyone's performance in The Master was stunning, especially Joaquin's. He was insanely good and very convincing in the role he was given.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 13, 2015)

Haha is the Exodus really atrocious?! XD


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 13, 2015)

Pride - I was looking forward to watching this for a good while, finally saw it the other day on DVD. It's a film based on real-life events, about the solidarity and support shown by gays and lesbians for the miners in the epic strike of 84/85. Knowing a bit of background coupled with strong reviews from so many critics, I was expecting a real treat. What a terrible disappointment this turned out to be. I can't actually believe how badly it was written. The most frustrating thing is that in competent hands this could've beeen a classic. 



Liverbird said:


> Everyone's performance in The Master was stunning, especially Joaquin's. He was insanely good and very convincing in the role he was given.



I'm apparently an exception to most people who saw it, but his acting was not to my taste at all. He makes acting look strenuous and conspicuous and the aim should be the exact opposite. The others were good, but I wasn't really an admirer of the film as a whole, I remember thinking it ran out of things to say about an hour before it finished.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 13, 2015)

Disliking The Master is very understandable. It is a rather slow paced movie and as someone said previously, hard to sit through.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 13, 2015)

To this day I still do not know what The Master was about. The movie gets you hype for some kind of resolution but nothing happens.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2015)

of course you wouldn't get it


----------



## Grape (Jan 13, 2015)

The interpretation I agree with is the title referring to Freddie, and not Lancaster Dodd. 

My personal thought (simplified version) is that it's about Freddie overcoming his various problems, which is supported by his actions leading up to, and during the conclusion of the film.  But that's just the overarching theme. There are many other things involved as well. 

It's interesting that one of the posters/movie covers is a Rorschach test with mirrored images of Peggy and Lancaster Dodd, and a single image of Freddie above them.


----------



## Detective (Jan 13, 2015)

Justice League: Throne of Atlantis, John Wick and Dear, White People all released today:


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh I'm watching John Wick alright


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> To this day I still do not know what The Master was about. The movie gets you hype for some kind of resolution but nothing happens.


2deep4u**


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2015)

man The Master is so good

I should rewatch that and Boogie Nights soon.  PTA da best American Director in like 20+ years mang


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 13, 2015)

PTA directed The Master? Wow, just when I thought I couldn't like him more.


----------



## Grape (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, I'm watching all of his stuff again. 

Watched The Master, Punch Drunk Love, and half of Boogie Nights...in the last eight or so hours. Made it to the 80s segment of Boogie, so I'm going to sleep. Will finish later.


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2015)

I've had the Master on my hard drive for half a year now, maybe I should watch it tonight then

tho I also already kinda wanted to see Eyes Wide Shut tonight

yeah I think I'm more in the mood for that


I'll watch The Master later this week


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 13, 2015)

The true meaning of "The Master" is that it's a metaphor for public masturbation.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2015)

Man I really enjoyed the Avengers trailer.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 13, 2015)

shut up u british shit


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 13, 2015)

Vagina by Design sounds excited for The Xmen trailer


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 13, 2015)

The one thing enno decided not to hate on.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> Justice League: Throne of Atlantis, John Wick and Dear, White People all released today:


i canceled my Throne of Atlantis preorder.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 13, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Man I really enjoyed the Avengers trailer.



It's unbelievable that it came from the same company that made the Ant-Man trailer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 13, 2015)

Same company but different directors and teams work on different movies.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 13, 2015)

Still tho, so far away from one another in terms of quality.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> shut up u british shit



Fuck you New York bastard


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2015)

Women aren't as smart as men.  I was challenged at Trivia Crack by 5 different women today.  Beat downs ensued.  The closest match was 6-4.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2015)

He has a helmet on.  What's the problem?


----------



## Grape (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm generally not a fan of YouTube channels, but you guys should check out Popcorn Talk. Well, a few subchannels of Popcorn Talk, such as Profiles and Movie Fights. The former is two critics highlighting different actors/directors weekly, the latter is Screen Junkies(Honest Trailers) crew/friends arguing different subjects - usually having to do with current movie news. Both are pretty entertaining.

Profiles


Movie Fights


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm going to pay attention to Para's recommendations a bit more this year.  I think I have been sleeping on his good taste for far too long.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't care too much for Screen Junkies's content outside of their Honest Trailers.


----------



## Ae (Jan 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to pay attention to Para's recommendations a bit more this year.  I think I have been sleeping on his good taste for far too long.



Your trolling is out of control


----------



## Grape (Jan 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I don't care too much for Screen Junkies's content outside of their Honest Trailers.




Movie Fights is pretty good, just depends on who is on the show that week. 

Profiles is great, though. I'm watching their show on Wes Anderson at the moment.

[youtube]OZVFfJJulxI[/youtube]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> i canceled my Throne of Atlantis preorder.



But you didn't cancel your Days of future past Blueray.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2015)

No, I never ordered that one.  It was a terrible movie.  I'm sure you know that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 13, 2015)

Blue is right, Empire is that hot trash. It's heavily cliched and plays like a black soap opera meant for BET. With that said, I may give it a couple more episodes before dropping it completely.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 13, 2015)

*The League season 5*

I dunno Para. Another weak season. Arrow is starting to point down bro. It would have been over if they actually killed of Rafi but they brought him back so we still good. 

_B-_


----------



## Jena (Jan 13, 2015)

[youtube]oQISw4NDHVA[/youtube]

mein sides are so far in orbit i'm passing fucking jupiter what is this what


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Is that why they made it a point to tell us that Dumbledore was gay?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> No, I never ordered that one.  It was a terrible movie.  I'm sure you know that.



Rukia you told me after viewing that movie you would preorder the DVD right away.

Just like you told me you already preorder the antman Blueray collection.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 13, 2015)

DD's airing out dat dirty laundry.


----------



## Grape (Jan 13, 2015)

After I finish my Paul Thomas Anderson, and Wes Anderson "run", I'm just going to list them in order of my favorites instead of rating them individually. I have come to the conclusion that if I had to watch only two directors for the rest of my life, it would be the Andersons. They cover everything I love in film, and I don't think I could ever tire of them. I'm not sure if I could pick a third director at the moment. 
*
Punch-Drunk Love - *

Surprised to enjoy this. I really thought Sandler would be too distracting "being himself". I found it to be very sweet. 

*Boogie Nights -*

Fourth or fifth viewing, I think? I'm glad I paused it this morning, because I couldn't focus during the second half. Everything is exceptional, but one thing that sticks out is Alfred Molina's short scene. Such a wonderful scene. Film's going to make it high on my PTA list for it's performances, and bittersweet climax

Not sure what to watch next. Hard Eight, Magnolia? Maybe switch back to Wes Anderson for Aquatic Life, The Darjeeling Limited, or Fantastic Mr. Fox.

Saving There Will Be Blood and Rushmore for last ;s



Cyphon said:


> *The League season 5*
> 
> I dunno Para. Another weak season. Arrow is starting to point down bro. It would have been over if they actually killed of Rafi but they brought him back so we still good.
> 
> _B-_



Yeah, The League went downhill after season two or three. Rafi still one of my favorite characters ever. I gave up on the show after a few episodes of the newest season though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 13, 2015)

Rukia sometimes has sudden amnesia mix with flip flop schizophrenia.

I am just helping him along with his memory.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 14, 2015)

Grape said:


> Yeah, The League went downhill after season two or three. Rafi still one of my favorite characters ever. I gave up on the show after a few episodes of the newest season though.



Pretty disappointing. I had some really good laughs in season 2 and 3. Not sure what happened but the show seems to have almost completely lost its touch.



*Nightcrawler*

JG had some range. Really great work on a very intriguing character. The atmosphere itself remained pretty intense throughout but it was mostly bolstered by Gyllenhaal and the way he played his role. It built itself up perfectly from beginning to end and was never boring. The one flaw for me was the ease at which the cops were letting him get away with what he was doing. Reminded me a little of Gone Girl in regards to that. Good stuff though.

4.5/5


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 14, 2015)

Has anyone seen _Justice League, Throne of Atlantis_?

.


----------



## Ae (Jan 14, 2015)

*Miller’s Crossing*: Strong 7


----------



## Grape (Jan 14, 2015)

*Blade Runner - 6.5/10
*
Concept is great. Execution is trash. 

I'm replacing Star Wars as the most overrated film in history with this gem.

Though I did have a good laugh when Decker basically raped the chick.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 14, 2015)

Detective said:


> Justice League: Throne of Atlantis, John Wick and Dear, White People all released today:



Should be on Putlocker by now (links and shizzle)

Will check it at home later.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2015)

_Blade Runner_ is GOAT--got dat 30th Anniversary Collector's edition

the "rape" scene was shit tho


----------



## The World (Jan 14, 2015)

Rukia that black kid is like stunna, a total disgrace 

it figures 2 asians and a nerd would end up in the finale

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lo1FemGyB4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jan 14, 2015)

Being good at Mario Kart is nothing to be proud of


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2015)

it's not something to be ashamed of


----------



## Ae (Jan 14, 2015)

Stunna said:


> _Blade Runner_ is GOAT--got dat 30th Anniversary Collector's edition
> 
> the "rape" scene was shit tho



If only the movie was as good as it's visual and soundtrack...


Why do you hate the "rape" scene?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2015)

Because Deckard is forcing himself on Rachel, yet the movie plays it like it's supposed to be romantic.


----------



## The World (Jan 14, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Being good at Mario Kart is nothing to be proud of



its funny you dont like games when you use them all time to lure in your prey


----------



## Ae (Jan 14, 2015)

The market is too small in gaming, god bless the internet.


----------



## Didi (Jan 14, 2015)

Grape said:


> *Blade Runner - 6.5/10
> *
> Concept is great. Execution is trash.
> 
> ...




Blade Runner is amazing; but you need to watch the final cut. All other versions are ridiculously inferior.


The rape scene was awkward tho I'll give you that


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2015)

Jersey Shore Shark Attack: C

Um, guys...this movie actually brought out some laughs from me. I feel sullied. Please hold me.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 14, 2015)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## The World (Jan 14, 2015)

I still have yet to watch my blu ray version of Thief


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2015)

_Thief..._didn't we watch that in FC? I feel like I haven't seen it, but it also feels really familiar.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> *The League season 5*
> 
> I dunno Para. Another weak season. Arrow is starting to point down bro. It would have been over if they actually killed of Rafi but they brought him back so we still good.
> 
> _B-_



pitch black and bleak humor is something I'm a big fan


----------



## The World (Jan 14, 2015)

para is such a romantic


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 14, 2015)

Avatar 2 delayed to late '17


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 14, 2015)

people writing Cameron down yet again

when will they learn?

I might not care much about the sequels, but not going to say "no one cares anymore", "they're gonna bomb". Nope.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2015)

RIP Battle Angel Alita


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 14, 2015)

oh that :/

would have been PG-13 anyway


----------



## The World (Jan 14, 2015)

bring back 80s Cameron

he would have made it rated R and not listen to those bozo Hollywood suits


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 14, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> oh that :/
> 
> would have been PG-13 anyway



I love how he has no plan of making it for ages (if ever), but absolutely refuses to let go of the rights.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 14, 2015)

*The Gambler*

Strong cast and well acted but honestly just not that interesting. I couldn't get into Marky Marks character and his struggles with gambling and because of his aloof attitude towards trouble there wasn't much air of suspense or threat outside of waiting for the ball to drop when he played roulette. I would have liked to see more with is grandfather and the past connection there as opposed to the shit with his mother. It was an okay movie and entertaining enough but definitely a disappointment considering the cast.

2.5/5


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2015)

Film club is cancelled this week. I'm really busy so it'll be delayed till next week


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to pay attention to Para's recommendations a bit more this year.  I think I have been sleeping on his good taste for far too long.



I know this is a troll but i trust his taste. I don't agree with everything he likes but i can see where he's coming from. One person I don't trust. Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2015)

I dunno what to tell you if I'm the one (or one of the more prominent) dudes here you don't trust.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2015)

Sama is probably the person with the closest taste to mine in films. Him and Pseudo.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 14, 2015)

Just saw Calvary, one of my favorites of the year for sure. Story wise there are some subplots that are a little rough around the edges, but I loved the entire design of the movie. Very well directed and the imagery was awesome, makes me want to visit Ireland.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2015)

Lol Ireland is wet and cold. But the seaside towns are quite nice.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 14, 2015)

Enno busy? Is there a rap concert in town so you had to go to your parents for the weekend?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2015)

Hopefully, he mustered up the courage to talk to that hot nurse.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2015)

Lol I did talk to the hot girl. She's really fucking adorable too. My long game has begun. I think I can land it.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 14, 2015)

*Birdman*: 4/5

By far the best film of the year. 

*Gone Girl* 3.5/5 

Another solid film by a director better than Nolan.



*EDIT:*Masterpiece, will you please rot in hell?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Lol I did talk to the hot girl. She's really fucking adorable too. My long game has begun. I think I can land it.



Too long = Friend Zone

I had to learn that the hard way


----------



## Grape (Jan 14, 2015)

Stunna said:


> _Blade Runner_ is GOAT--got dat 30th Anniversary Collector's edition
> 
> the "rape" scene was shit tho


Makes sense that you like it 



Didi said:


> Blade Runner is amazing; but you need to watch the final cut. All other versions are ridiculously inferior.
> 
> 
> The rape scene was awkward tho I'll give you that




I watched the final cut(2007) on BluRay.

How this makes it to people's number one spot of all time completely baffles me.

Towards the end I started thinking maybe I should have watched the original version, but I reasoned that it would be the same movie and still have the same missteps. 

I don't get it.

Oh, and "awkward"? That shit was disgusting


----------



## Ae (Jan 14, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> *Birdman*: 4/5
> 
> By far the best film of the year.
> 
> ...



Woah man I liked Gone Girl too


----------



## Grape (Jan 14, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> *Birdman*: 4/5
> 
> By far the best film of the year.



You're wrong, but that's okay.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2015)

Whiplash was the best film for me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2015)

Gone Girl, So far


----------



## Didi (Jan 14, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Just saw Calvary, one of my favorites of the year for sure. Story wise there are some subplots that are a little rough around the edges, but I loved the entire design of the movie. Very well directed and the imagery was awesome, makes me want to visit Ireland.



The only thing that really bothered me was Aidan Gillen's acting, which was pretty bad. It was obvious he was just quickly doing scenes in between GoT stuff.

Otherwise it was fantastic



Grape said:


> I watched the final cut(2007) on BluRay.
> 
> How this makes it to people's number one spot of all time completely baffles me.
> 
> ...



It's in my top 20 I think
It's not for everyone, it's pretty slow, and some scenes don't fit well (rape scene like you mentioned, and as I also thought the CSI photo-zoom in scene took wayyyyy too long, that could've been done better)

but for me, the gorgeous visuals combined with the ost and design making for such a stellar atmosphere makes more than up for it. It's neo-noir in all its glory and I love it. Plus the greatly executed themes about humanity and emotion and memories etc, what makes us human, are exquisite. Tho it is more than possible I'm a tad biased for those because I am an AI student. 
Add to that based Rutger Hauer and that fucking great climactic scene with iconic chills-giving speech, and I can easily see why it is such a cult classic (tho not that popular with the public).


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2015)

Still havent seen birdman  it never came to my area


----------



## Grape (Jan 14, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> Still havent seen birdman  it never came to my area



Primewire.ag has it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2015)

Stunna said:


> _Thief..._didn't we watch that in FC? I feel like I haven't seen it, but it also feels really familiar.


Yep.  We definitely watched it.  I think it was Han, Sama, or Slice that chose it.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 14, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Lol I did talk to the hot girl. She's really fucking adorable too. My long game has begun. I think I can land it.



Are you waiting for the crazy to come out before going in?

Gleeson's performance in Calvary is oustanding, but I thought the rest disappointed.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2015)

Maybe it was actually Detective?


----------



## The World (Jan 14, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Yep.  We definitely watched it.  I think it was Han, Sama, or Slice that chose it.



Good taste team


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2015)

They are the only guys that actually show up to film club too.


----------



## Ae (Jan 14, 2015)

I'd come more often if the stream had better quality


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2015)

I finally got adequate speeds and yall decided to watch Ghostbusters and some boring black and white film.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 14, 2015)

*Godzilla(2014)*

1/5.

I can safety say that this is the worst blockbuster I've seen since Spider-man 3.


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2015)

No film club this week sounds good. Its my best friends birthday on friday so i would have missed it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2015)

Who gets to pick the next film?


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 14, 2015)

I wish I could do the pick

@Slice- yeah, same here. I'm going to be super busy studying for some fucking exams I need to pass.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 14, 2015)

IT G MAAAAAAAA


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 14, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> *Godzilla(2014)*
> 
> 1/5.
> 
> I can safety say that this is the worst blockbuster I've seen since Spider-man 3.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 14, 2015)

Para which characters are your favorite in The League?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2015)

Cyphon.  Nice Nightcrawler review.

Jake is easily the most reliable actor working right now.  These other guys need to up their games.


----------



## Grape (Jan 14, 2015)

must....resist....bait


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2015)

Nothing to be baited about in my post.  Jake is basically an acting god right now.  All he does is churn out classics.


----------



## Grape (Jan 14, 2015)

*must...resist...bait*


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 14, 2015)

*Better Off Ted: Pilot*

Not a good way to start. Nothing about it makes me want to carry on but I also don't like giving up so easily. I'll give it at least another episode or 2.

_D-_


----------



## Ae (Jan 14, 2015)

*Revenge of the Green Dragons*: 

Fob the move, MH would probably eat this shit up.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2015)

Action Horror only likes shitty American action films.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 14, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> *Godzilla(2014)*
> 
> 1/5.
> 
> I can safety say that this is the worst blockbuster I've seen since Spider-man 3.


It was pretty shitty, wasn't it?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 14, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Are you waiting for the crazy to come out before going in?
> 
> Gleeson's performance in Calvary is oustanding, but I thought the rest disappointed.


Gleeson's presence was amazing in that movie.



Didi said:


> The only thing that really bothered me was Aidan Gillen's acting, which was pretty bad. It was obvious he was just quickly doing scenes in between GoT stuff.
> 
> Ot .



I agree, he was really hamming it up.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 14, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> *Godzilla(2014)*
> 
> 1/5.
> 
> I can safety say that this is the worst blockbuster I've seen since Spider-man 3.



Thats because you didn't see it in a theater.


Do people find this funny?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2015)

I need to see Calvary


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 15, 2015)

Stonehearst Asylum: B-

From the guy who did "Session 9"! It's...okay. I took no issue with the film on a technical level, as it has an awesome location, nice cinematography and an excellent cast (Sturgess, Kingsley, Caine, Gleeson, Beckinsale and more). They all have quite a bit to do as actors, so this wasn't one of those cases where they sleepwalk through the roles. The problem is that the film lacks a real genre, making it difficult to tell whom this is for. 

It has a horror-ish setup, being a cross between "Shutter Island" and the gothic hammer horror of old. But around the 30 minute point, when the twist is revealed, the movie discards the genre and embraces...erm...it's message? People spend the rest of the movie debating the medical practices of the age (this takes place in the late 1800's I believe). It sporadically embraces the romance subplot and will occasionally return to being a thriller. But it tricked me into expecting something else with the set-up. Admittedly, Brad Anderson has always liked bending genres to his will. "Session 9", "The Machinist" and " Transsiberian" couldn't be summed up as any particular genre, but they still would please the psychological thriller audience. "Stonehearst Asylum" kind of left me disappointed and unsatisfied, even though it's still a well made movie. 

It's a spear with a sturdy base, but a dull tip. 



> Revenge of the Green Dragons:
> 
> Fob the move, MH would probably eat this shit up.



What does 'Fob the movie' mean?


----------



## Ae (Jan 15, 2015)

*An American Werewolf in London*: Strong 6

A bit of a letdown, it's sad that this wasn't as fun as I thought it would be.


----------



## Detective (Jan 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]G5xAbp1SW5c[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Z5VSi7YNr4Y[/YOUTUBE]

100%  Seal of Approval


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2015)

I remember thinking _American Werewolf_ was good...save for something in the ending that really bothered me, I think?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 15, 2015)

^^Rhett and Link would school these fools detective.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 15, 2015)

*Justice League: Throne of Atlantis*

My intro to Aquaman and it was pretty good. Plot was pretty typical for a DC movie but the voice cast is strong and the action was on point. If anything I thought it could have been longer and given us a better look at Aquaman adjusting to his situation and developing his powers instead of basically just dumping it on us. Character balance was solid as well. Hard to give everyone screen time in such a short movie but it did well enough. Kept Shazam minimized which is good since he is my least favorite of the group. 

And while it didn't take up a lot of the movie I hate how everyone has to fall in love and hook up. 3 different pairings in just over an hour. Anyway, good movie. Probably top 3 or so amongst the animated crowd. 

4/5


----------



## Slice (Jan 15, 2015)

So they are still forcing Shazam into everything? He wasn't even in the comic this is based on (and neither were any pairings)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2015)

*Birdman*

Good film yet a tad overrated. First off I liked how the film gives the illusion of being done all in one take, it gave the film a better sense of realism for me. The main leads also did their jobs well enough. Besides that, there isn't much more I can say. Will this film enter conversations years down the road?--probably not. Is this one of my top 5 favorite films of 2014?......Nope.

B-


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> *Justice League: Throne of Atlantis*
> 
> My intro to Aquaman and it was pretty good. Plot was pretty typical for a DC movie but the voice cast is strong and the action was on point. If anything I thought it could have been longer and given us a better look at Aquaman adjusting to his situation and developing his powers instead of basically just dumping it on us. Character balance was solid as well. Hard to give everyone screen time in such a short movie but it did well enough. Kept Shazam minimized which is good since he is my least favorite of the group.
> 
> ...




The Aquaman and Mera pairing was needed tho, it's his movie and she is his queen.

And I agree we didn't need SupesxWondy nor Robolovers


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2015)

Haven't seen that one yet, heard it was crap.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 15, 2015)

Gesy with the bad taste


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2015)

Don't...Don't be like that bro


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh, I forgot to add I liked the satirical notion that starring in a Superhero film is seen as a cheap career move.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2015)

I fucking got robbed today.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I fucking got robbed today.




Tell us the list of events


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm fucking livid. My weekend plans getting ruined by European scum


----------



## Ae (Jan 15, 2015)

Did you get robbed in person or broken in?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2015)

Was he black Enno?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 15, 2015)

Slice said:


> So they are still forcing Shazam into everything? He wasn't even in the comic this is based on (and neither were any pairings)



Well, this was a sequel to War so I wouldn't say they "forced" him into this one so much as kept him around. 



Nice Dynamite said:


> The Aquaman and Mera pairing was needed tho, it's his movie and she is his queen.
> 
> And I agree we didn't need SupesxWondy nor Robolovers



I am not sure why it was needed. They had essentially just met in the movie and gave no real development to the relationship. If they plan on continuing with Aquaman in upcoming movies I could see where they would add it into one of those but it wasn't necessary here IMO.

Not like they dwelt much on any single hookup so it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2015)

Pretty interesting.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Was he black Enno?



Eastern Europeans. Fuck em. No offense to the Europeans here


----------



## Grape (Jan 15, 2015)

Oscar nominations


----------



## Ae (Jan 15, 2015)

so much for that self defense class


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 15, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> so much for that self defense class



Too soon

I feel for you enno, getting robbed is not a really good feeling


----------



## Parallax (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm sorry you got robbed, Eno


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> so much for that self defense class



I was in a car park when one of em bumped in to me and got my wallet. By the time I realised it was missing. The fucks were gone. Karma for a good muslim boy like me buying jack daniels from my supermarket


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 15, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I was in a car park when one of em bumped in to me and got my wallet. By the time I realised it was missing. The fucks were gone. Karma for *a good muslim boy like me buying jack daniels from my supermarket*



You just described me. I hope I'm not getting robbed anytime soon, I'm pretty broke as it is.


----------



## Grape (Jan 15, 2015)

Jack Daniels?

And here I was thinking you were a class act, Enno.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 15, 2015)

Jack Daniels is what makes you a class act


----------



## Parallax (Jan 15, 2015)

nah it just doesn't make you trashy

You know what makes you a class act?  Blue Label.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2015)

Either Enno is one of the  unluckiest people I've met, or it's hard out here in the UK!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 15, 2015)

i got held at gun point myself once.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2015)

VBD leads that thug life


----------



## Grape (Jan 15, 2015)

Parallax said:


> nah it just doesn't make you trashy
> 
> You know what makes you a class act?  Blue Label.




A friend's mother in high school would allow/encourage them to use their gigantic house for parties, while her engineer husband was out of country for months at a time.

Anyway, this lady was a Blue Label fan. She was amusing and sad to watch at the same time. She resembled a English bulldog, and had a thick Minnesota accent. Her catchphrase was, "I need a fuckin' cocktail". 

She would get plastered and live vicariously through her three teenaged daughters. 

Sad, but hilarious at the same time.  On a few occassions she would be wrecked, and have guys give her piggy-back rides around her sprawling semi-mansion. Flapping her arms, and announcing, "I'm fuckin' flyin! I'm fuckin' flyin!".

The last time I went to a party there, she had heated up packages of hotdogs and cans of chili. She was absolutely shit faced walking around, and demanding guests to, "try the coneys. They're fucking tremendous!".  

She pressured me into eating two of them, and continued trying to get me to eat more for like two hours. Each time using a different adjective to describe them. Tremendous, amazing, fabulous, etc. 

Odd drunk, she was. Intimidating and aggressive, but in the nicest way imaginable. 

They were good times, but Blue Label definitely did not make her a class act.


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2015)

damn it looks amazing in that reformat

maybe I've just never seen the blu ray before


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 15, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Eastern Europeans. Fuck em. No offense to the Europeans here



Time to vote UKIP.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2015)

Will smith should have scheduling issues


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2015)

Parallax said:


> nah it just doesn't make you trashy
> 
> You know what makes you a class act?  Blue Label.



Like you could afford it  on a coffee shop salary


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2015)

Eastern Europeans aren't even true Europeans.  Eastern Europeans are Soviets and Soviet sympathizers.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2015)

Seriously, this wasn't that long ago.  I remember where I was.  

[YOUTUBE]Ei1HnWwzmNk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Seriously, this wasn't that long ago.  I remember where I was.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Ei1HnWwzmNk[/YOUTUBE]



You're just old, old man.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2015)

Weren't you busy filming Jurassic Park ?


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 15, 2015)

*Best Films of the Decade Thus Far*

1.  The Tree of Life
2.  جدایی نادر از سیمین [A Separation] 
3.  Birdman or (The Unexpected Virtue of Ignorance) 
4.  Melancholia 
5 . Moonrise Kingdom 
6 . おおかみこどもの雨と雪 [The Wolf Children Ame and Yuki] 
7 . A torin?i l? [The Turin Horse] 
8 . Frances Ha 
9 . La vie d'Ad?le - chapitres 1 & 2 [Blue Is the Warmest Color] 

10 The Act of Killing 
11.To the Wonder 
12.Upstream Color 
13.Take Shelter 
14.The Social Network 
15Black Swan 
16.The Grand Budapest Hotel 
17.Before Midnight 
18The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo 
19.The Master 
20.Drive


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2015)

jesus that list too hipster even for para

even if they got some great movies on there


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 15, 2015)

That list's just fine


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2015)

Pseudo is no fun anymore.


----------



## Ae (Jan 15, 2015)

There's even more hipster films on that list than animated films on on Stunna's all time list.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 15, 2015)

Hipster? That list is as mainstream as it gets. 

A Separation
Turin Horse
Upstream Color
To The Wonder

Other than those, the rest is pretty standard stuff. Y'all slippin.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> There's even more hipster films on that list than animated films on on Stunna's all time list.


you've clearly never seen my all time list


----------



## Grape (Jan 15, 2015)

Psuedo said:
			
		

> *Best Films of the Decade Thus Far*
> 
> 1.  The Tree of Life
> 2.  جدایی نادر از سیمین [A Separation]
> ...



Why do you rate Birdman so high? I found the acting, and writing to be kind of dull. Maybe it's because I had such high expectations. It was easily my most anticipated film of the year.

I'll _try_ to watch some of the others on your list that I haven't seen. Here's my reorganization of those I have seen though. This is actually super difficult, because I love these films...except Drive. Fuck that movie.

1. Melancholia 
2. The Master
3. The Grand Budapest Hotel
4. The Social Network
5. Black Swan
6. Moonrise Kingdom
7. Birdman
8. The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo 
9. Drive


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2015)

para do you believe in Nietzsche and his philosophies?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 15, 2015)

The World said:


> para do you believe in Nietzsche and his philosophies?



not really

but his idea that we're all stuck in the "prison house of language" is something that I think is very fascinating.


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2015)

do enlighten me on that para


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 15, 2015)

I have seen 2 movies on that list and neither are very good so I will assume the whole list is bad.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2015)

Cyphon-logic


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 15, 2015)

hi stunna

Para who's that girl you've got as your ava?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 15, 2015)

a list that has the social network, black swan and the girl with a dragon tattoo considered hipster . this place.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 15, 2015)

Grape what are your favorite films of 2014?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 15, 2015)

The Social Network is a movie I need to get around to watching.


----------



## Ae (Jan 15, 2015)

I'll save you the trouble, there's no explosion.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Pseudo (Jan 15, 2015)

American Sniper and Eastwood nominated 

Gone Girl snubbed

The Oscars


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2015)

American Sniper is trash.  Eastwood is also really untalented as a director.  I'm disgusted.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 15, 2015)

Only 4 years to pull best of decade from it would be a strange list.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 15, 2015)

Fuck you Rukia he gave us Unforgiven


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 15, 2015)

Weren't you the one praising Gran Torino?


----------



## Grape (Jan 15, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> Grape what are your favorite films of 2014?




1. Budapest
2. Inherent Vice
3. Foxcatcher
4. Gone Girl
5. Birdman


Still need to see Whiplash, Imitation Game, and Boyhood. Tried to watch Boyhood once, but found it incredibly boring. Might be missing one or two from my "need to see" list.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 15, 2015)

Let's not forget Letters from Iwo Jima para.


----------



## Grape (Jan 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> American Sniper is trash.  Eastwood is also really untalented as a director.  I'm disgusted.




But damn, can that man lecture a fuckin chair, or what?

Amiright?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 15, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Only 4 years to pull best of decade from it would be a strange list.



5 years, do u count mane?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 15, 2015)

Nah Unforgiven is the only one.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2015)

Come on now.  Jake got robbed; no one believes that there were five better performances this year.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 15, 2015)

Right that is how counting works when 0 matters.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 15, 2015)

Haven't seen Nightcrawler so I can't say. I kinda doubt anyone would top Gleeson this year for me though.


----------



## Grape (Jan 15, 2015)

Ralph Fiennes got the worst snub. Unforgivable.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 15, 2015)

Jake, Gleeson and Fiennes were 2014's best no doubt.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2015)

Nightcrawler should have gotten a screenplay nomination too.  Go read that sucker if you haven't already.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 15, 2015)

is this Cooper's first nomination?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 15, 2015)

My list for the decade would go in no particular order.

Zero Dark Thirty
Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy
Carlos
Spring Breakers
The Gangs of Wasseypur

I feel weird about putting anything in that list from last year so 5 is good for now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't think so.  Didn't he get a nomination for Silver Linings Playbook?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh shit.  This is the third year in a row he has been nominated!


----------



## Grape (Jan 15, 2015)

I'd be so happy if Silver Linings Playbook was never referenced again.

What a shitty movie.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 15, 2015)

Grape said:


> I'd be so happy if Silver Linings Playbook was never referenced again.
> 
> What a shitty movie.



yeah



Hardy drops out of DC's 'Suicide Squad'; Jake Gyllenhaal Eyed to Replace Tom Hardy in David Ayer?s ?Suicide Squad?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Nightcrawler should have gotten a screenplay nomination too.  Go read that sucker if you haven't already.



it did get a screen play nomination.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks VBD.  I will look at the nominations again.





Liverbird said:


> yeah
> 
> 
> 
> Hardy drops out of DC's 'Suicide Squad'; Jake Gyllenhaal Eyed to Replace Tom Hardy in David Ayer’s ‘Suicide Squad’


Upgrade.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2015)

Cooper will win best Actor


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> American Sniper is trash.  Eastwood is also really untalented as a director.  I'm disgusted.



I'm pretty excited to watch  it this weekend.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2015)

gesy, the grownups are talking.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2015)

why so disrespectful


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> gesy, the grownups are talking.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 15, 2015)

Stunna on the Janelle Monae bandwagon? What's next? Swans?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2015)

hush, Pseudo.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2015)

wait a minute 

let's disregard the fact that I'm not just now becoming a Monae fan

going by your troll logic, how does anyone ever become a fan of anything without being a bandwagoner, unless they were the first person to ever like that thing?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2015)

I remember when Stunna suddenly started acting like a Sherlock expert.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 15, 2015)

Stunna already dropped the Beatles? Dude, my Beatles phase lasted two years.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2015)

A bandwagoner is someone who side with the popular opinion, despite their true feelings.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> Than God Gerrard  is leaving for the retirement league after this season. I was tired of Liverbird's highly suspect sets.


Yeah, I don't like when players hang around for too long.  I'm also glad Lampard is done.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2015)

not necessarily, not that I fit that definition either


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2015)

Gesy giving us the definition for bandwagoner is a new low.


----------



## Ae (Jan 15, 2015)

Mon?e makes music for white folks


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 15, 2015)

Masterpiece what happened to Palvin? Did you find out her real age or something?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2015)

dammit**


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 15, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> I'll save you the trouble, there's no explosion.



All this time and no fresh material yet?

Always explosions and Transformers with you guys. 



~Gesy~ said:


> I'm pretty excited to watch  it this weekend.



Same. It looks pretty good.


----------



## Grape (Jan 15, 2015)

The Darjeeling Limited Soundtrack. So wonderful.


----------



## Ae (Jan 16, 2015)

*Falling Down*: Strong 5

Fucking Schumacher... People actually like this?


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2015)

People actually watch Schumacher?


----------



## Ae (Jan 16, 2015)

Anything with a cool poster


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2015)

I'd call you a schmuck, but you probably weren't alive for his take on the Batman universe.


----------



## Ae (Jan 16, 2015)

I've seen his Batman movies, but I'm not a fanboy so I don't cry over shit like that.

As Para would say, stay mad, nerd


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm not a fan boy at all lol. Those are just the only Schumacher movies I know of.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 16, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> Than God Gerrard is leaving for the retirement league after this season. I was tired of Liverbird's highly suspect sets.



He actually said that? lol

Gerrard's retirement doesn't affect my set change though.


----------



## Detective (Jan 16, 2015)

Rukia is right, though. American Sniper was shit.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2015)

Grape said:


> I'm not a fan boy at all lol. Those are just the only Schumacher movies I know of.



Phantoman of the Opera


----------



## Taleran (Jan 16, 2015)

Going to American Sniper instead of Blackhat SMH.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2015)

Detective said:


> Rukia is right, though. American Sniper was shit.



It was well received critically, and the trailers i've seen were awesome. I  wish people would more often  give reasons behind their criticisms, instead of expecting me to just take their word for it.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> It was well received critically, and the trailers i've seen were awesome. I  wish people would more often  give reasons behind their criticisms, instead of expecting me to just take their word for it.



Their opinion of a movie is all they have. Writing about stuff 101.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> It was well received critically, and the trailers i've seen were awesome. I  wish people would more often  give reasons behind their criticisms, instead of expecting me to just take their word for it.



Detective gave Boyhood a 5/5. He doesn't do many reviews but this one destroyed all credibility on that point.

D is still the man though.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2015)

5/5?

Detective pls


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> He actually said that? lol
> 
> Gerrard's retirement doesn't affect my set change though.


All of the greats should finish their careers in the US.  It is a great place to go to grab a lot of money and finish up your career with no pressure.


----------



## Detective (Jan 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> All of the greats should finish their careers in the US.  It is a great place to go to grab a lot of money and finish up your career with no pressure.



Dat retirement package, indeed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 16, 2015)

Cyphon talking about credibility


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2015)

Dat Marcia Brady.


----------



## Detective (Jan 16, 2015)

Stunna not ashamed to showcase his retro vanilla taste.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 16, 2015)

Brady bunch gif?

[YOUTUBE]tLt5rBfNucc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jan 16, 2015)

Stunna is like the Cyphon of questionable thirst.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2015)

lolwut

since when is finding Marcia Brady attractive a controversial thing


----------



## Ae (Jan 16, 2015)

It's not controversial, it's wrong.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 16, 2015)

If you only showed this much interest in the real life girls around you, instead of the fictional chicks


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]iYVmVw51fWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2015)

I restored Pseudo's post

I told you don't go all deleting dumb ass posts you don't like in retrospect


----------



## Detective (Jan 16, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I restored Pseudo's post
> 
> I told you don't go all deleting dumb ass posts you don't like in retrospect



What I don't understand is.... why doesn't he just edit them during that approved timespan which allows you to do so without that alert that indicates you have recently edited your post.

No one would be the wiser to his dumbassery.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2015)

Ralph Fiennes not getting a nomination is sad. Cooper getting one

In before all the comic book twerp come in claiming comic books deserve Oscars not realising Oscars are genre awards. Not MTV move awards.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2015)

Best films of the decade??? Hard work. 2011-2014 has been pretty good. So many films.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Cyphon talking about credibility



Can't resist staying off my nuts for too long at any one time can you ND?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 16, 2015)

A Separation; Oslo, 31 August; Mysteries of Lisbon; Calvary; Her; Birdman are the best films I've seen this decade (off the top of my head).


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2015)

If we're counting 2010 aswell and then Poetry, Oslo August 31st, Beasts of the Southern Wild, The Hunt, Blue Jasmine, Frances Ha, Selfish Giant, A Separation, and probably We Need to Talk About Kevin.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 16, 2015)

Beasts of the Southern Wild was good? It looked like Oscar doodoo to me, could never bring myself to try it out.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Beasts of the Southern Wild was good? It looked like Oscar doodoo to me, could never bring myself to try it out.



Not really. The little girl was awesome but other than that it was mediocre. 



I would have to go back and look at what even came out. I don't remember what came out in what years.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2015)

I also absolutely loved Lore, Barbara, Tabu and Ida. But i don't know if they're best of the decade material. They will be personal favourites though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 16, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I also absolutely loved Lore, Barbara, Tabu and Ida. But i don't know if they're best of the decade material. They will be personal favourites though.




I thought you were naming those African kids from the Beast of the Southern Wild for a second


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Beasts of the Southern Wild was good? It looked like Oscar doodoo to me, could never bring myself to try it out.



I thought the same until Yasha convinced me to give it a chance. It's really good. The world that the Director created is fantastic. It's abit sappy but it's good. Very good in fact.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> I thought you were naming those African kids from the Beast of the Southern Wild for a second



All fantastic films. Check em out bro.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 16, 2015)

Has anyone checked out Timbuktu?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 16, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Can't resist staying off my nuts for too long at any one time can you ND?



What's the deal with you wanting guys on your nuts?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2015)

so far for me, The Tree of Life; Drive; Birdman; The Raid 2; The Master; The Great Beauty; Black Swan

is what it would probably be, iono


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 16, 2015)

I forgot about The Master. That one is up there too. Not sure if I'd put Black Swan on the top tier, but probably the best American film of 2010.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm a really big fan of it


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2015)

Southern Wild was dope, yeah


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 16, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I'm a really big fan of it



you're also gay irl.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> What's the deal with you wanting guys on your nuts?



I never asked for you to stalk all of my posts and quote them 

I can't help it you have nothing better to do either. So I will keep posting to give you something to live for. 



Just taking maybe my favorite movie from each year (2010-2014):

HTTYD
The Lincoln Lawyer
End of Watch
Crazy Stupid Love
Winter Soldier


5 is pretty limited for half a decade worth of movies though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 16, 2015)

Let us not all forget the greatness of NIGHTCRAWLER!


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2015)

Speaking of Nightcrawler I noticed Jake G has been in my top 5 movies 3 years running.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2015)

yeah Nightcrawler was pretty great.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2015)

Beasts of the Southern Wild?  Get out of here with that bullshit.


----------



## Detective (Jan 16, 2015)

Cyphon Vs Huey

The battle continues...


----------



## Detective (Jan 16, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Speaking of Nightcrawler I noticed Jake G has been in my top 5 movies 3 years running.



He is racking up some solid acting credibility with his choices lately for the last while, compared to his younger years.

The rest of the actors in his age range need to step the fuck up, cause he's blowing them away.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2015)

Detective said:


> Cyphon Vs Huey
> 
> The battle continues...



"Battle" implies ND ever had a chance. For one sided affairs like this words like "massacre" or "slaughter" would be more appropriate.

I mean, when a farmer kills a pig for food you wouldn't label that a battle would you?


----------



## Detective (Jan 16, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> "Battle" implies ND ever had a chance. For one sided affairs like this words like "massacre" or "slaughter" would be more appropriate.
> 
> I mean, when a farmer kills a pig for food you wouldn't label that a battle would you?



Shots fired, man down


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2015)

Jake is showing others as hacks. Esp Gosling.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2015)

Jake saved Nightcrawler tbh

If his performance wasn't this good, the movie would have sucked.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2015)

Who all watched Fury?

I thought it was pretty good but don't remember seeing much talk about it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2015)

End of Watch.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2015)

I saw Fury, it was ok


----------



## Detective (Jan 16, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Jake is showing others as hacks. Esp Gosling.



Definitely Gosling. Para shot his load way too early with crowing him as the new standard in male leads.



Rukia said:


> End of Watch.



I know


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2015)

End of watch with Zodiac as back-to-back viewing.


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2015)

Rukia just now seeing End of Watch?

you was sleeping on a good movie


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2015)

rukia i think you might actually be in love with jake


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2015)

Source Code and Enemy are 2 JG's I need to catch up on.


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2015)

Detective said:


> He is racking up some solid acting credibility with his choices lately for the last while, compared to his younger years.
> 
> The rest of the actors in his age range need to step the fuck up, cause he's blowing them away.




He's been pretty consistent with his choices throughout his career. Dunno what you're talking about o.O


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2015)

World, you misinterpreted my post some how.  I have been praising End of Watch for years.


----------



## Detective (Jan 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> World, you misinterpreted my post some how.  I have been praising End of Watch for years.



Dat dirty and violent LA life


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2015)

but you don't deny you're in love with jake


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2015)

Detective said:


> Dat dirty and violent LA life



luckily para lives in the suburbs with the rich white folk


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Source Code and Enemy are 2 JG's I need to catch up on.



Source Code is, not sure if Enemy is your thing.


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2015)

cyphon would hate enemy

I didn't like it that much either but I didn't hate it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2015)

Wut annamay iz dis?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2015)

hey, he still let her in


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 16, 2015)

I wonder if he complained to the company after?


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Source Code is, not sure if Enemy is your thing.




To be fair, there is an explosion.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 16, 2015)

Source Code has to be the only movie starring Gyllenhaal that really sucked. Love& other Drugs wasn't good either.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 16, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> I never asked for you to stalk all of my posts and quote them
> 
> I can't help it you have nothing better to do either. So I will keep posting to give you something to live for.
> 
> ...


I'm a regular poster here how am I stalking you ? Do you suffer from brain damage ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2015)

>Overlooking Prince of Persia and Bubble Boy for Source Code.


----------



## teddy (Jan 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wut annamay iz dis?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Google gave me "Yondemasuyo, Azazel-san"


that scene tho


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 16, 2015)

javascript:;


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2015)

Prince of Persia?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 16, 2015)

Prince of Persia


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 16, 2015)

Prince of Persia had GOAT Gemma Arterton so I don't count it as a movie that sucked.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> hey, he still let her in


In the dark, all holes are the same.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Prince of Persia had GOAT Gemma Arterton so I don't count it as a movie that sucked.



Oh, Understood 



Jagger said:


> In the dark, all holes are the same.



That, and if you're going to sink low enough to order a girl from a magazine, you're not really in the right position to be choosy .


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Do you suffer from brain damage ?



How rich coming from you


----------



## Ae (Jan 16, 2015)

*Grease*: Light 7


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2015)

Ah, Grease. Dumb as hell, but it's got some catchy tunes.


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2015)

Source Code was pretty cool iirc. Tho the ending sucked.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2015)

I love Grease


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2015)

Grease is a bad movie. I'm surprised how often I've had to argue with people over saying that. The ending is especially bad.


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2015)

gesy pseudo that post mah neeg


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Grease is a bad movie. I'm surprised how often I've had to argue with people over saying that. The ending is especially bad.



You dislike Grease?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2015)

Waaaaat?

I've actually never thought about it in the technical sense, all I know is watching Grease always had me in a good mood.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2015)

Grape said:


> You dislike Grease?


Usually Grease being a bad movie wouldn't stop me from liking it, but I hate the ending.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 16, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> How rich coming from you



Rebuttal looks familiar


Nice Dynamite said:


> Cyphon talking about credibility



Ah now I see.




Cyphon said:


> "Battle" implies ND ever had a chance. For one sided affairs like this words like "massacre" or "slaughter" would be more appropriate.
> 
> I mean, when a farmer kills a pig for food you wouldn't label that a battle would you?




Depends if you're talking about the single battle then I guess not.

But if you're talking about the war when said pig kills said farmer from a heart attack and clog arteries.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 16, 2015)

It's hard for me to imagine Stunna having Audrey Hepburn as the pin-up girl in his dorm. That's the weirdest thought I have had today.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2015)

wut                   .


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 16, 2015)

*John Wick*_(2014)_ - 6.5/10

Acting was pretty bad but it was very entertaining with dat GOAT action had good visuals very good soundtrack and dem hot bitches One of the finest action flicks and well worth the watch for pretty much anyone


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2015)

Good to hear


----------



## Ae (Jan 16, 2015)

*John Wick*: Strong 5

Too dumb and boring


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2015)

*Whiplash - 8.5/10

*Wanted more


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2015)

You will live Grape.


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2015)

BUT WILL I PROSPER, RUKIA?! WILL I?!!


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 16, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> *John Wick*: Strong 5
> 
> *Too dumb and boring*


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 16, 2015)

Blackhat: C+

Not a poorly made movie. It did have segments which intrigued me and a great "Holy shit!" scene. But it's sooooo slowly paced. My main issue at first was the love story, as this romance is developed by constantly showing the two leads in bed together. This might make me envious, but it's not going to make me care. But it got worse after the 'holy shit' moment occurs, as it felt like the film was wrapping up...only for it to go on for seemingly forever. When it does end, I thought it was anti-climactic. 

It's not a bad watch, but it's not exciting or compelling enough to see in theaters/spend a significant amount of money on. Redbox it, netflix, wait until it's on TV and if you're really bored and that happens to be on, use "On Demand". It's thoroughly okay.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 16, 2015)

BBT season 2 -  so funny



Yasha said:


> It's hard for me to imagine Stunna having Audrey Hepburn as the pin-up girl in his dorm. That's the weirdest thought I have had today.




Because it's probably  Ariel from The Little Mermaid.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2015)

Hepburn's wifey, but that was just an all-around random post


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2015)

I hear Agents of Shield is good in season two.

Might watch a couple episodes.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2015)

I think Grease is a terrible movie.  And I have always felt that way.  As soon as the leads were introduced as Danny and Sandy; I knew it was going to be lazy.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 16, 2015)

Early on - but looks like Michael Mann shit the bed with Blackhat. RT 31/39 % liked it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2015)

I was looking through some of my vacation photos.  And doing so reminded me of a question I have been meaning to ask.  We visited a lot of the castles in Munich and we visited the fortress in Salzburg.  Multiple people told us that photos were not allowed in the inside; and there were signs everywhere.  Asians don't seem to care.  They take pictures.  I saw some non-Asians take pictures.  But the perpetrators were probably at least 90% Asian.  What's the deal?  Is it a cultural thing?

Seriously, I wanted to beat the shit out of a few of these people.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2015)

I didn't think Blackhat looked good to begin with. Not sure what the hype was about.


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2015)

Blackhat looked fucking retarded.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 16, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> I didn't think Blackhat looked good to begin with. Not sure what the hype was about.




I actually just heard about it tonight (friend wanted to go). I didn't even see a trailer for it, but I was hopeful for Michael Mann. Wish he was more consistent (Heat, The Insider, Colateral, Mohicans).

*Watches trailer 

Yikes that looks like shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2015)

Hemsworth playing the same character he always plays.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 17, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> A Separation; Oslo, 31 August; Mysteries of Lisbon; Calvary; Her; Birdman are the best films I've seen this decade (off the top of my head).



I had been thinking on checking Mysteries of Lisbon for a while, but i was unsure because is so frigging long.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> I had been thinking on checking Mysteries of Lisbon for a while, but i was unsure because is so frigging long.



Norte, the End of History is another biggie too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 17, 2015)

But Hemsworth does have an American accent in "Blackhat". Range!

Although in all seriousness, I don't mind seeing him play the same role as he does it well. 

7 Boxes (2012)- B-

Paraguayan action-thriller-comedy that is enthusiastically made, boasting a lot of style and intriguing ideas. But I didn't enjoy it at all. There are some exceptional moments, yet I thought the protagonist was a total unlikable douche. It's hard to sympathize with his plight when he treats the people around him rather poorly and his quest for a cell phone isn't quite as important as what everyone else is going through. I understand that the film is really social commentary about the financial state of Paraguay. But by the time the end credits rolled, I was left unsatisfied. Too many loose ends and they weren't left unresolved in a clever way.

I understand why people responded strongly to this film, but it did little for me.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 17, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Norte, the End of History is another biggie too.



Which is the reason i haven't watched it.


----------



## Ae (Jan 17, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> A Separation; Oslo, 31 August; Mysteries of Lisbon; Calvary; Her; Birdman are the best films I've seen this decade (off the top of my head).





Parallax said:


> so far for me, The Tree of Life; Drive; Birdman; The Raid 2; The Master; The Great Beauty; Black Swan



VBD out hipstering Para


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2015)

I haven't even heard of most of the films VBD listed.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> Which is the reason i haven't watched it.



Man up; fukboi.


----------



## Grape (Jan 17, 2015)

*Imitation Game - 8/10

*Obviously Oscar bait, but still good.


----------



## Ae (Jan 17, 2015)

*The Lego Movie*: Strong 5

This movie was really lame, but Alison Brie should do all the voices!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Norte, the End of History is another biggie too.



I find it easy to watch long films in the cinema but struggle at home. I really want to watch this one too.

Two Days One Night

Good film, if alittle repetitive. Cotillard shows again she's easily one of the most talented actors in the business. I also liked that this film was grounded in reality. Too many directors these days deal with glitterati garbage or middle class white people daddy issues. Most people struggle with far greater things.

B


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I think Grease is a terrible movie.  And I have always felt that way.  As soon as the leads were introduced as Danny and Sandy; I knew it was going to be lazy.



I got chills they're multiplying

And I'm losing control

Rukia pls


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2015)

We are going to beat Manchester United today.  And believe me; we need the win desperately.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> We are going to beat Manchester United today.  And believe me; we need the win desperately.



Yeah, I'm not so sure about that


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 17, 2015)

*The Remaining* (2014) -- 6.5 / 10

This is a movie about the rapture happening and the end of days apocalypse in the Bible.  Its a believe-in-religion recruitment film.  The complete opposite of _The Ledge_, which was an atheist recruitment film.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2015)

Grease fucking sucks


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2015)

Chef

I don't know if I'm getting alittle sappier as I'm getting older but films about father and son relationships really get to me

Good stuff. Interesting that the film didn't demonise social media, unlike most films.

B


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 17, 2015)

What? There's a 12 Monkeys series?


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 17, 2015)

I've heard stuff, I don't know nothing for sure though

I was all against movies turning into series, but Fargo made me change my opinion on that to some extent. 12 Monkeys has a decent storyline for a series, and with the right cast I think it'd turn out just okay.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 17, 2015)

lol apparently in the first episode there's already some timeline altering stuff happening

this definitely won't have the movie's and La Jet?e's ending

of course why would it


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 17, 2015)

will probably turn into some royal fuckery like the Sarah Connor Chronicles. God that was such a mess, I didn't finish the first season.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 17, 2015)

The idea has plenty potential so I understand why they approached it in the first place, but yes, I'm pretty sure they wasted it.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 17, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> will probably turn into some royal fuckery like the *Sarah Connor Chronicles*. God that was such a mess, I didn't finish the first season.



THIS EXISTS?!


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 17, 2015)

yes



that Summer Glau though


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah some hot bitches in that, but apart from that nothing positive


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 17, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> What? There's a 12 Monkeys series?



I watched 15 minutes into the pilot and gave up.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2015)

I learned about the series seeing a billboard last night


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2015)

Detective.  That little shit Slaine survived another week.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2015)

John Wick

Fun film, Keanu's gun-fu is to stronk. And the effects were awesome.

B+


----------



## Ae (Jan 17, 2015)

That movie was bad, Gesy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2015)

You don't even like shoot 'em up films, so i'm not surprised you think so.

But what didn't you like about it?


----------



## Ae (Jan 17, 2015)

The plot wasn't compelling, and it had so much action that it bored me.
The best thing about the movie was the concept of the hotel.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2015)

The plot was actually better than I expected, especially in films like this where plot is just an excuse for cool things to happen. And I agree the hotel full of "you know whats" was a cool idea, I have a strong feeling we'll see a sequel in 2 years, and I hope they delve deeper into that.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2015)

American Sniper was pretty plain and safe, and didn't really have much of a point. Wasn't terrible and better than The Hurt Locker which I guess is a somewhat similar movie, but I wouldn't want someone to waste 2 hours watching it.


----------



## Grape (Jan 17, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> American Sniper was pretty plain and safe, and didn't really have much of a point. Wasn't terrible and better than The Hurt Locker which I guess is a somewhat similar movie, but I wouldn't want someone to waste 2 hours watching it.




I'm not sure how or why anyone would watch a Clint Eastwood movie these days.

That old cunt needs to retire.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2015)

Ugh Bradley Cooper's face is enough for me not to go near American Sniper.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2015)

This age is full of haters


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2015)

Fuck American Sniper.  Godawful drivel.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 17, 2015)

Maximum Hype

AlwaysNintendo - 8.5/10




> And, finally, the third project is an eight part anthology film exploring the history of Hong Kong from the 40s to the present with segments directed by To, Tsui Hark, John Woo, Ringo Lam, Anne Hui, Sammo Hung, Yuen Woo-ping and Patrick Tam. Which is, as they say, one hell of a collection of talent right there.



FUCK YES


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2015)

I usually like Johnnie To.  I prefer that he stay away from comedies though.  He should stick to what he is good at.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 17, 2015)

Can someone tell me why 'Grease fucking sucks' taking Eno's word literally?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2015)

I already explained why it sucks.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Ae (Jan 17, 2015)

You people sucks


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Didi (Jan 17, 2015)

Watched the first ep of Fargo, exceeded my expectations. Which were fairly high. Nice. 

Loved that it had the exact same atmosphere as the movie, both in general and in how fairly simple stuff quickly escalates. Martin Freeman's character is so alike to the main char of the movie. And great acting by him and Billy Bob Thornton. 

Excited for the rest.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2015)

Fargo is a great show.  One of the best of the year.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2015)

Indeed. Great stuff.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jan 17, 2015)

just saw Fury

8/10

Brad Pitt likes the nazi killing business it seems

I think if anyone just throws a nazi killing script at him he's like

fuck it I'm in


----------



## Ae (Jan 17, 2015)

Did Para even watch it yet?


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 17, 2015)

I was skeptical about Fargo series, having watched the movie and not being very supportive of remakes, especially those turned to series. I was surprised, or should I say, blown afuckingway. Billo Bob Thornton delivers big time with one of the greatest characters ever in anything I've seen. Martin Freeman was also brilliant.


----------



## Ae (Jan 17, 2015)

It's better than the movie


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 17, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> It's better than the movie



Hey now, don't get ahead of yourself. Both are great in their own way.


----------



## Ae (Jan 17, 2015)

The movie wasn't all that great


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 17, 2015)

I loved it myself, enough to rate it 9 out of 10. Very very well executed, with great performances all around, gripping story line and interesting/humorous characters.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2015)

Devil's Due

A diet soda version of Paranormal Activity 

D-


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2015)

Why did you watch that?


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Why did you watch that?



this thread in a nutshell


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2015)

>Channel surfing
>Female lead seemed cute
>Didn't change


----------



## Didi (Jan 17, 2015)

Idk, I loved the movie Fargo. If I had to pick one film to represent the Coen Bros, I would pick that one. It just has all the qualities that makes their movies enjoyable. Mostly great dialogue and crazy scenarios with eccentric characters, but also great to at least solid visuals and an entertaining plot.



(the best of them I've seen is No Country, but it's less representative of their work as a whole imo)


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> >Channel surfing
> >Female lead seemed cute
> >Didn't change


Me every time I watch TV


Didi said:


> Idk, I loved the movie Fargo. If I had to pick one film to represent the Coen Bros, I would pick that one. It just has all the qualities that makes their movies enjoyable. Mostly great dialogue and crazy scenarios with eccentric characters, but also great to at least solid visuals and an entertaining plot.
> 
> 
> 
> (the best of them I've seen is No Country, but it's less representative of their work as a whole imo)


I agree with every point you make on this post.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 17, 2015)

*American Sniper*

Really powerful stuff in this movie. Very tense when they focused on Kyle in his sniper role and a surprising amount of laughs as well. I like Cooper but am not a huge fan, but I thought he nailed this. Great performance on his part that really captured the intensity and moral conflict of what he was doing. He more or less carried it. The only minor downfall was the family stuff but that is a part of the story and the struggle so it was understandable and didn't take up too much of the movie. 

They handled the ending well also. It was crazy how quiet and breathless the theatre was when they showed the real footage of the funeral procession. Never been apart of a movie where the entire theatre reacted to a movie like that and it was a packed house. This movie will stick with me for awhile. I don't have any complaints.

5/5


----------



## Taleran (Jan 17, 2015)

[youtube]HjMa5INLrm0[/youtube]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> *American Sniper*
> 
> Really powerful stuff in this movie. Very tense when they focused on Kyle in his sniper role and a surprising amount of laughs as well. I like Cooper but am not a huge fan, but I thought he nailed this. Great performance on his part that really captured the intensity and moral conflict of what he was doing. He more or less carried it. The only minor downfall was the family stuff but that is a part of the story and the struggle so it was understandable and didn't take up too much of the movie.
> 
> ...



This is the reaction I expect to have in a few hours


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> This is the reaction I expect to have in a few hours



As long as you aren't an America hating terrorist you should love it


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 17, 2015)

Je suis Charlie you french hating surrender monkeys


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2015)

I want it.


----------



## Ae (Jan 17, 2015)

Imma bid $100


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm very curious to see what it will fetch.


----------



## Ae (Jan 17, 2015)

I know some sucker is going to out bid me anyways


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2015)

I have been collecting for a long time.  I'm determined to get some Frank Miller Daredevil this year.  So I can't throw my budget into that.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 17, 2015)

*The Edge*

Nice Alaskan view. First time I heard that Hollywood had a trained bear named Bart for films like this. Makes me curious whether the aggression shown by the bear in the film was real or just acting.

6.5/10


*The Lincoln Lawyer*

Good storyline. Matthew M. delivered once again.

8/10


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah watch LL ages ago Yash, its a good flick.

I wish I could live in my car :33


----------



## Karasu (Jan 17, 2015)

Mickey should have been shredded by the bear in The Edge. 

filthy whore


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2015)

*Sexy Beast*: Strong 4

>Ben Kingsley
>British humor

ugh...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2015)

American Sniper

B

Great film..


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2015)

B doesn't sound like a great film.

Sounds like a fucking B.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2015)

lol**


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> lol**



shut up bitch!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2015)

[youtube]4utKWsS52I8[/youtube]


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2015)

Get that shit outta here VBD


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> lol**


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2015)

American Sniper is some Hitler era propaganda.

Himmler himself wrote that shit.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 18, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Get that shit outta here VBD



Don't be disrespectful to my boy.


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Get that shit outta here VBD


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Don't be disrespectful to my boy.



But Y-Yasha


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> American Sniper is some Hitler era propaganda.
> 
> Himmler himself wrote that shit.


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2015)

*Snow White & The Huntsman*: Decent 5

Chris Handsome is in this movie, but so is Kristen Stewart's face. My penis have never been so conflicted. Also, Charlize Theron makes me question my life choices.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 18, 2015)

*Dazed and Confused:* 8/10 - Great


----------



## Yasha (Jan 18, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> But Y-Yasha



VBD has become softer than marshmallow. I gotta take care of the weak.


Detective, Sri Lanka has so many interesting places to see I am having difficulty squeezing everything into a 10-day trip.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 18, 2015)

Oyah.  I saw _The Interview_.  Don't know what to think about it.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 18, 2015)

The movie in the movie of Inglorious Basterds come on man.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2015)

90 million opening for American Sniper???  You guys were duped!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2015)

I pirated it


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2015)

Sometimes I wonder if Rukia enjoys anything in life other than $600 shoes and Xmen movies.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2015)

Bruno Mars still fucking male butts in the same closet Tyler Perry gets clothes from.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2015)

Justice League : Throne of Atlantis

Watching superheros Decapitate people still takes getting used to. The villain was kinda boring and typical. But the characters were less annoying..so there's that.

B


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2015)

Holy shit that's a lot of money


----------



## Detective (Jan 18, 2015)

> Provided UK cell number to NF Bros in UK while I was visiting here, in order to make arrangements for meeting up.
> Leaving tomorrow morning back to Toronto
> Only Speedy reached out

fuck you Enno

fuck you Han

fuck you Vaulto


----------



## Detective (Jan 18, 2015)

Yasha said:


> VBD has become softer than marshmallow. I gotta take care of the weak.
> 
> 
> Detective, Sri Lanka has so many interesting places to see I am having difficulty squeezing everything into a 10-day trip.



I wouldn't know what to suggest to you to see, cause I haven't been back there since I was a toddler.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2015)

Detective gave Speedy the cold shoulder


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Sometimes I wonder if Rukia enjoys anything in life other than $600 shoes and Xmen movies.



He enjoys leveling up his dark elf, and crafting enchanted gears.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Detective gave Speedy the cold shoulder



Hmm? I thought I'd be nice and reply at least.

Meeting people from the interwebz is a bit weird.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2015)

Fuck American Sniper. The dude was scum.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Cyphon (Jan 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> 90 million opening for American Sniper???  You guys were duped!





Ennoea said:


> Fuck American Sniper. The dude was scum.



2 confirmed terrorists.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh, Enno's muslim scum for sure.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh, Enno's muslim scum for sure.



Rukia is probably using a lot of his wealth to fund ISIS.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh, Enno's muslim scum for sure.



Don't make me call ISIS on your black ass


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Don't make me call ISIS on your black ass



Don't make me call a Eastern European on your ass


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2015)

The soldier in American Sniper doesn't seem very professional.

You are on an important mission!  Put the phone down.  Call your wife later!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey have to make that shit sappy. Like he gave a fuck about his wife.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 18, 2015)

He's a MURICAN HERO. Don't disrespect.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2015)

Stunna, I'm gonna watch Dear White People tonight, have you seen it?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2015)

No, not yet


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2015)

That's the best avatar I've seen you used Stunna


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah I like it alot.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks; enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> > Provided UK cell number to NF Bros in UK while I was visiting here, in order to make arrangements for meeting up.
> > Leaving tomorrow morning back to Toronto
> > Only Speedy reached out
> 
> ...



That's a lot of fucks 

and fucks not given 

The thing I wonder about when it comes to American Sniper is does the movie have that part where the sniper meets Jessie Ventura? I want to see that.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh shit Detective. Sorry man. I actually really wanted to meet you, you old chap, but work kept me busy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2015)

Enno's racisim confirmed


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2015)

He's the same race as me. I'm not Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2015)

so now I'm a racist too, huh?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2015)

You always been niglet


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2015)

I was racist before it was cool


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Hey have to make that shit sappy. Like he gave a fuck about his wife.


She probably cheated on him while he was deployed.


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2015)

The people hating on American Sniper aren't even American


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm American and I'm hating on that shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> so now I'm a racist too, huh?



You cross the road when you see a group of black men approaching


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2015)

why you lyin tho


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2015)

Zero Dark Thirty was a much better movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2015)

Stunna jumps in to the bushes when he notices a group of black women approaching. He don't want no buns.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> I'm American.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2015)

Gesy gone full patriot.


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> You cross the road when you see a group of black men approaching


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2015)

I think he's trying to say that blacks are "barely"  American.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2015)

Stunna dated a white chick and he has only white friends.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2015)

Me crossing the street at the sight of a black group depends on the time of day and what neighborhood i'm in.

Shit, I was mugged by a black dude


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2015)

**


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2015)

Gesy  is big fat, slow in all aspects of the word and doesn't have anything coherent to say.

Yep he's definitely American.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Gesy  is big fat, slow in all aspects of the word and doesn't have anything coherent to say.
> 
> Yep he's definitely American.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2015)

And I don't even like barbeque.

That's racist.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2015)

Ennoea.  I'm seeing a lot of Gotham promos.  They think we care about the Penguins rise to power for some reason.  Fucking insufferable twat.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> American





Grape said:


> don't even like barbeque


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Cyphon (Jan 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Zero Dark Thirty was a much better movie.



I need to watch this again. Have it but only saw it once in theaters. It was a really good movie.

I am surprised you liked it though since the terrorists didn't win.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2015)

Cyphon.  Your Steelers stink man.  That was an embarrassing playoff loss.  They were dominated on their home field.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2015)

Rukia trying open old wounds...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2015)

Gesy thinks we don't know he is a immigrant.

With a name like Gesy followed by ~


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2015)

gesy is from the Philippines.  He slipped up and admitted it once.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2015)

​


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:
			
		

> snip



You fucked up son everyone knows Reagan wasn't American by the way he looked after the Middle East .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2015)

Don't look at me, I voted for Clinton to be on that Raptor.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Rukia trying open old wounds...




Cyphon implying a former military member would be happy if terrorists win.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2015)

Hot Tub Time Machine 2 looks like a disaster.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2015)

ITT: I expose Rukia



Rukia said:


> I'm a taker.  And I want to explain just how much of a taker I am.
> 
> So I live in the United States.  I am always hearing stories about green energy.  Doing more to protect the environment.  Life changes that can be made to be less wasteful etc.  I am not arguing with the facts.  My stance is that none of that is my problem.  I will be dead someday.  And the problems that exist in the world at that point are a problem for that generation.  I would be perfectly content if all of the resources on Earth ran out on the day of my death.
> 
> This isn't Interstellar.  I would never explore another galaxy to save humanity.  Fuck that shit.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2015)

I basically agree with that mentality.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2015)

Well we all know Rukia flip flops more than a pancake at Roscoes Chicken & Waffles.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2015)

What would be ironic if Reincarnation was a thing


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2015)

These Kate Upton commercials are a travesty.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2015)

Rukia's cutthroat, bro.

He's the type you look out for in a Zombie Apocalypse.



Rukia said:


> These Kate Upton commercials are a travesty.



Do you peep the cleavage,though?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> ITT: I expose Rukia


I think Ultron has the right idea.  The earth itself isn't the problem.  Humanity is the problem.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2015)

Blackhat opened to $4M this weekend, making it the first bomb of 2015.

Why it was made I will never know.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2015)

Fucking Obama.  Trying to increase the inheritance tax.  That is pretty much the most unfair tax we have.  All of that money has already been taxed.  It was taxed when it was generated.  Why should the government be entitled to double dip?

The guy is a fucking crook.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 18, 2015)

I actually agree with Rukia on his taker view. Fuck humanity. They can die out and hand the world over to cockroaches for all I care.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2015)

And he is going to increase the capital gains tax.  I pay a lot of taxes already.  And it is pretty fucking clear I'm not getting my money's worth.  The road's around here suck.  I never got any of my stuff back when I had that break in last year.  Instead of getting thanked by the low income peeps; I get stuck listening to their bitching about me not paying my fair share on a daily basis.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I actually agree with Rukia on his taker view. Fuck humanity. They can die out and hand the world over to *cockroaches* for all I care.



But isnt Malaysia filled with cockroaches ?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I actually agree with Rukia on his taker view. Fuck humanity. They can die out and hand the world over to cockroaches for all I care.


I wish the dinosaurs were around to teach us respect.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2015)

Now I got to dig up that post where Rukia claimed he wasn't part of the Tea party.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2015)

Libertarian.  I don't associate with rednecks.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> And he is going to increase the capital gains tax.  I pay a lot of taxes already.  And it is pretty fucking clear I'm not getting my money's worth.  The road's around here suck.  I never got any of my stuff back when I had that break in last year.  Instead of getting thanked by the low income peeps; I get stuck listening to their bitching about me not paying my fair share on a daily basis.




He isn't doing anything. GOP controls house and senate, so these ideas will never take flight.

It's posturing for 2016, so Dems can say, "remember 2015, when the Republicans wouldn't support more taxes for the wealthy?".

But I'm sure you already know this


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2015)

I hope Rukia gets Audited soon.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't care too much about politics though I do get into discussion sometimes, but the part about the whole tax argument that made me laugh was when Obama was trying to say he just wanted people to pay there fair share when talking about wealthy people. They already pay WAY more than most of the population and he wants to talk fair by making them pay even more 

One of the worst arguments/word choice in political history.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> He isn't doing anything. GOP controls house and senate, so these ideas will never take flight.
> 
> It's posturing for 2016, so Dems can say, "remember 2015, when the Republicans wouldn't support more taxes for the wealthy?".
> 
> But I'm sure you already know this


Yeah, I assume that is what it is all about.  But Obama has changed the game with all of his executive orders.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2015)

Man if Rukia's stocks ever crashed I wonder how will he survive. Sure selling his shoe collection would buy him some time but for how long!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I hope Rukia gets Audited soon.


I got audited a couple of years ago.  The IRS basically claimed that I owed them another 12K. I submitted a new tax return and I fired off a nasty letter informing them that they owed me $21.

I won that round.  They can try me again if they want.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 18, 2015)

Anyone watch Better off Ted?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2015)

I hope Rukia gets the Trading Places treatment Soon.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2015)

Like the 1% knew taxes existed....


Sure taking 10 million sounds like a lot but when the income of said person is easily over 500 million then that's nothing. 

But taking 850 out of a 3000 pay check is a different story.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2015)

I do like how presidential donors are getting sweet ambassador roles now though.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> I don't care too much about politics though I do get into discussion sometimes, but the part about the whole tax argument that made me laugh was when Obama was trying to say he just wanted people to pay there fair share when talking about wealthy people. They already pay WAY more than most of the population and he wants to talk fair by making them pay even more
> 
> One of the worst arguments/word choice in political history.



It's terrifying that you think this way.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> It's terrifying that you think this way.



That I don't think Obama knows the meaning of the word fair? What is so scary about that?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't know how you guys live with the US tax rate. I paid about 2% of my overall income last year for tax and I already felt that I wasn't getting back my money's worth of infrastructure and facility.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2015)

Imagine how the Europeans must feel (the French in particular).


----------



## Yasha (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> And Yasha we don't know how you live where a Engineer gets paid minimum wage pay.



There is no minimum wage in Malaysia. Although there has been talk about setting it at RM900. That's about 250 dollars a month.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't think so huey.  When I was in Zurich.  I saw a ton of Asian tourists.  They were the only people that could afford to vacation there.


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2015)

*The Royal Tenenbaums*: Light 6

Luke Wilson is grossly underrated


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> That I don't think Obama knows the meaning of the word fair? What is so scary about that?



[youtube]QPKKQnijnsM[/youtube]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2015)

Yasha said:


> There is no minimum wage in Malaysia. Although there has been talk about setting it at RM900. That's about 250 dollars a month.



Ok I retract my previous statement.

Minimum wage in Canada would be like Millionaires in Malaysia.


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2015)

Poor people deserves to be poor


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2015)

Yasha.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> -snip-



This doesn't change the fact that Obama doesn't seem to know the meaning of the word fair.

If a group of people is already paying the majority of the taxes and you claim they aren't paying their fair share you clearly don't understand the meaning of the word. 

I am not here to debate whether they should pay more or less, just pointing out that it is either a really dumb argument or a really dumb choice of words.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I don't think so huey.  When I was in Zurich.  I saw a ton of Asian tourists.  They were the only people that could afford to vacation there.



Chinese tourists I bet. They are filthy rich, but could use some etiquette lessons.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> This doesn't change the fact that Obama doesn't seem to know the meaning of the word fair.
> 
> If a group of people is already paying the majority of the taxes and you claim they aren't paying their fair share you clearly don't understand the meaning of the word.
> 
> I am not here to debate whether they should pay more or less, just pointing out that it is either a really dumb argument or a really dumb choice of words.



How is it dumb when after taxes 1/100 of your population still holds about half the wealth of the entire nation? 

What would you suggest ignore it? 

What are they doing with all that money? Burn it I bet because they can't possible spend it all.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> How is it dumb when after taxes 1/100 of your population still holds about half the wealth of the entire nation?



I already explained why it is dumb. The wealthy pay way more taxes than anyone else already. Which by definition is unfair. So asking them to pay even more is even more unfair. So arguing "fair" is stupid.

You can argue it is unfair that they have so much money okay, but that isn't what I am talking about. 

Like I said, I am not here to have a debate about taxes. I am just pointing out that arguing fairness is stupid.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2015)

What a lot of people don't understand that unregulated capitalism was a terrible idea.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Chinese tourists I bet. They are filthy rich, but could use some etiquette lessons.


Tell me about it.  They don't care at all about photographic regulations.  Fucking scumbags.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> I already explained why it is dumb. The wealthy pay way more taxes than anyone else already. Which by definition is unfair. So asking them to pay even more is even more unfair. So arguing "fair" is stupid.
> 
> You can argue it is unfair that they have so much money okay, but that isn't what I am talking about.
> 
> Like I said, I am not here to have a debate about taxes. I am just pointing out that arguing fairness is stupid.



Your argument is flawed because you're looking at face value.

As I already explained in a previous post taking 150 million from a billionaire is as significant as taking 10 grand from someone who makes $30000 a year.

And I was being generous with that 150 million as tax breaks for the wealthy happens all the damn time.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> What a lot of people don't understand that unregulated capitalism was a terrible idea.




And they somehow still don't understand this after oceans of evidence. 

People even defend it, because... America?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Your argument is flawed because you're looking at face value.
> 
> As I already explained in a previous post taking 150 million from a billionaire is as significant as taking 10 grand from someone who makes $30000 a year.



Who said anything about significant? I am talking about using the word fair. 

And like I said, they already pay significantly more than anyone else. So they are already being asked to carry most of the burden. Despite that, Obama still makes the argument that they aren't paying their fair share. That is retarded.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2015)

.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 18, 2015)

I think I am going to go back through Arrested Development.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> .




Starting 2015 with a bang, eh?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2015)

Cyphon, read anything good lately?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> Starting 2015 with a bang, eh?


Football certainly didn't entertain me tonight.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Cyphon, read anything good lately?



In the past month:

The Great Bazaar & Brayan?s Gold
The Broken Eye
The Outsiders
The Magician?s Land
The Slow Regard of Silent Things
Hidden


They were all at least solid. All but _The Outsiders_ are part of larger series though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2015)

Good for you Cyphon.  I have been meaning to read more.  A good goal for 2015.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> In the past month:
> 
> The Great Bazaar & Brayan?s Gold
> The Broken Eye
> ...



Damn Cy, how quickly do you go through books on average?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Damn Cy, how quickly do you go through books on average?



Depends on my mood really. I probably read at a moderate speed but some days I spend hours just reading. And 2 of the books on that list were just over 100 pages so they were read in a day. Maybe 100 pages a day (give or take a few) would be my average. 

But I am streaky with stuff I do. There were a lot of books I had been waiting to read that I just got around Christmas so I am doing a lot of reading. After I finish them it may be months before I pick up another book.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2015)

The Outsiders made me cry like a bitch when I was like nine.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2015)

Dear White People

An intelligent and entertaining discussion of the racial integration in modern America, in the eyes of young adults. Loved it from beginning to end. 2015 is already in an amazingly good start.

A


----------



## Ae (Jan 19, 2015)

Damn it Gesy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2015)

It's an excellent film, and as a fellow black dude, i'm sure you'll love it, Masterblackness.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 19, 2015)

Surprised to hear that Gesy. I thought that movie looked really bad.

*American Sniper:* 8/10 - Great
I liked that this movie touched on PTSD. I don't know much about the actual story so I don't need anyone attacking me for my review since I judged it primarily on what the movie presented.

I disliked how abrupt the ending was. I felt like it was a cop out not to show what happened at the range since the rest of the movie was so visceral and raw it kind of took me out of it.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 19, 2015)

*Blackhat*
Michael Mann goes Johnnie To in a lean globetrotting handsome film full of actual surprises and consequences and really smart action.

The Haywire of 2015.


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2015)

Starting Magnolia. Three hours from now I will be reduced to a puddle of tears and feels.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 19, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> They were all at least solid. All but _The Outsiders_ are part of larger series though.



.

Was _The Outsiders_ the book that was written by a 16 year old girl in highschool or something like that?

I think I read that book.  

It might be part of a series, or duology, the loose sequel to _The Outsiders_ is...  _That was then, this is now_ if I'm remembering right.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 19, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> Was _The Outsiders_ the book that was written by a 16 year old girl in highschool or something like that?
> 
> ...



Yeah it is.

I will have to check that out.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2015)

Taleran said:


> *Blackhat*
> Michael Mann goes Johnnie To in a lean globetrotting handsome film full of actual surprises and consequences and really smart action.
> 
> The Haywire of 2015.


wow, really?

I wasn't a huge haywire fan though.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2015)

Happy MLK Day, Masterblackness.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 19, 2015)

He celebrates KKK Day.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]S-znXUMp0qk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 19, 2015)

Yasha said:


> He celebrates KKK Day.



So does Rukia.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 19, 2015)

American Sniper is doing big numbers and getting lots of love 

I know we talked about Jake G picking good projects but from a money standpoint Cooper is killing it too. I just read that he has been in 4 straight movies that grossed over 9 digits.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 19, 2015)

All ma frends have told me American Sniper is a letdown and very american hero biased


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2015)

I think it is sad that you all are eating that film up.  I'm very disappointed in you guys.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 19, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> All ma frends have told me American Sniper is a letdown and very american hero biased



Well, it is a movie about an actual American hero so I am not sure you would call it bias so much as telling the story. The only thing I can think of people meaning by that would be the movie not criticizing the overall war effort or something. But as far as the portrayal of Kyle, he questioned some of his decisions and others questioned his decisions as well. 

I personally thought the movie did a good job of not picking sides. I can see people not liking it if they don't like Cooper or simply can't connect with the character though.

For example I didn't think Lone Survivor was a standout movie.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 19, 2015)

I liked the movie for not glorifying war which a lot of war movies have done lately.

I also liked how it touched on PTSD which seems to be a topic rarely touched on in detail in movies.

Only thing that I didn't like is sometimes it felt like Eastwood was holding back some of the edge. Like the parallels between Chris Kyle and his Iraq counterpart sniper could've been explored in more detail but it seems like he held back on really analyzing the war like he wanted too. 

I definitely don't think it's pro-war like a lot of people accuse it of being.

EDIT: I also think it's a shoe-in for Best Picture, whether I like that or not since there were a lot better movies this year.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2015)

only Cyphon gave it a good review and saw it in theaters o.O


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 19, 2015)

Parallax said:


> only Cyphon gave it a good review and saw it in theaters o.O



Bluebeard and Gesy gave it good reviews.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2015)

oh that's right, I forgot


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 19, 2015)

You plan on checking it out Para?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2015)

no

why would i


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 19, 2015)

Because it is a good movie. I don't want to scare you away from it but to be up front, stuff does happen in it.


----------



## Ae (Jan 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Happy MLK Day, Masterblackness.



All the kiddies were out today


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2015)

There's a march going on at city hall in  protest for a better justice system.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 19, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> You plan on checking it out Para?



Mexicans are only here for your jobs and money, they won't care for your people.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, Gesy.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2015)

If Para watches American Sniper and likes it.  I will have to admit that I am wrong about the film.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2015)

smh**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> If Para watches American Sniper and likes it.  I will have to admit that I am wrong about the film.


----------



## Slice (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm probably going to see American Sniper when it opens (in late february i think).
Not expecting GOAT but i like war movies that don't pick sides and most of all don't glorify war.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2015)

What are we doing for film club this week?


----------



## Ae (Jan 19, 2015)

Something bad


----------



## Jena (Jan 19, 2015)

There are protestors out here for this Black Lives Matter thing (which I agree with, but...) and they are blocking all major highway/interstate entrances to the city from here. I couldn't even leave my apartment earlier because they're blocking the ENTIRE highway, there are fucking helicopters circling, police in riot gear, and shit.

Look, they have a right to protest but FFS you're blocking people from getting to work AND if you're blocking the highway that means no one in this neighborhood can get to hospitals. This is the same group that protested at Mall of America after being told that it was private property and are now bitching that they got arrested. I tend to be ?ber liberal, but this shit is ridiculous. Protesting is one thing. Blocking traffic and staging shit like this that majorly inconveniences innocent people is just nuts. This isn't anywhere near any kind of government building, mind, this is just on a major intersection. They've also completely shut down the light rail and last I heard public transit was blocked too.



good thing I had to work from home today anyway...


----------



## Ae (Jan 19, 2015)

I thought you live in some nowhere state Jena. People protest there?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 19, 2015)

Jena confirmed for being racist


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2015)

Minneapolis is a pretty major city.  I agree with Jena though.  I think the cops should be out in riot gear firing rubber bullets and shooting off tear gas.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah...that would end well


----------



## Ae (Jan 19, 2015)

Protesters are obnoxious, you give them some rights and they think they're entitled and important


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 19, 2015)

Baby, I'm outchea, baby, I'm outchea, you know what I'm pursuing Yeah you can know, girl, you're the reason, you're lonely tonight
But this is the season to get back your life


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 19, 2015)

So I hear Mann's new movie bombed hard.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 19, 2015)

So I found out Rukia has inherited over $ 5.4 million but under $50 million.

And he is a stingy fuck.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 19, 2015)

UpvoteDownvote
Share Reply 1


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> So I found out Rukia has inherited over $ 5.4 million but under $50 million.
> 
> And he is a stingy fuck.



If this is true, why does Rukia waste time in here?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> If this is true, why does Rukia waste time in here?



I've been thinking the same thing for quite a while now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2015)

It's not true.  Huey is making shit up.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> So I hear Mann's new movie bombed hard.


It definitely didn't make very much money.  It was victim of American Sniper.  Probably wouldn't have done well any way though.  At least Taleran enjoyed it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Hy-5d4r_6Y8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2015)

Titty's taste in music is turrable.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2015)

You should have seen Titty in 2008.  He was a great poster back then.  I'm not sure what happened.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2015)

"Great" is a bit hyperbolic.


----------



## Ae (Jan 19, 2015)

Rukia trying to take his troll game to the next level


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2015)

and tragically causing the opposite effect


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2015)

Everyone knows Rukia is washed


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2015)

I saw that Simpson image you posted earlier gesy.  Not everyone can be in their prime.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I saw that Simpson image you posted earlier gesy.  Not everyone can be in their prime.



We all have post we wish we can take back.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> You should have seen Titty in 2008.  He was a great poster back then.  I'm not sure what happened.



I was? Pretty sure I joined in 2010.




Lion King You Dumb Fucks Circle Of Life Lyrics! Naaaants een-vwen-yaaaaaaa ma-ba-gee-chi-ba-va
(See-tee-hoummmm gwen-ya-maaaaa)
en-yaah-ho vwen-ya-maaaaa
Naaaants een-vwen-yaaaaaaa ma-bwaga-geets-ee-ba-vooooo
(See-tee-hoummmm vwen-ya-maaaaa) gyem gyem ba-vaaaaaa
hi-lo-va
(gwen-ya-maaa)
see-yam(o-mouth click) bo-viwa
(gwen-ya-maaa)
(ing-win-ya-ma ping-win-na-ma-ba-da)


----------



## Ae (Jan 19, 2015)

TN being the topic of discussion is a new low for this thread


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2015)

I hope Titty doesn't get in trouble. Para has really been stepping up his moderator game lately.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 19, 2015)

Rukia is only throwing a deflection from the real discussion at hand, his wealth!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2015)

Never took you for a snitch Rukia.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Rukia is only throwing a deflection from the real discussion at hand, his wealth!



He has no wealth compared to me tbh.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> You should have seen Titty in 2008.  He was a great poster back then.  I'm not sure what happened.





TittyNipple said:


> I was? Pretty sure I joined in 2010.





**


----------



## Ae (Jan 19, 2015)

Rukia lost every shred of credibility


----------



## Yasha (Jan 19, 2015)

Dat bitterness towards rich people. Huey confirmed living under the poverty line.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2015)

Pretty sure that was the joke simpleton.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 19, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Rukia lost every shred of credibility



You missed the point. Can't you see the subtlety of his trolling?


----------



## Ae (Jan 19, 2015)

Rukia trying to recover from that abysmal failure



Yasha said:


> You missed the point. Can't you see the subtlety of his trolling?



I know you twat!


Masterpiece said:


> Rukia trying to take his troll game to the next level


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2015)

Rukia is looking real bad this year, he may need to be put out to pasture


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 19, 2015)

Rukia afraid he gonna get robbed like enno


----------



## Yasha (Jan 19, 2015)

Enno got robbed? :S Did it happen during his Paris trip? I have heard that pickpocketing and snatch theft are commonplace in Europe.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 19, 2015)

Sherlock, Season 3 episode 3: A-

While I think Episode 2 had more stronger points, this episode was all around more consistent- although I still prefer Season 1 and 2. Excellent villain, funny dialogue, intriguing plot developments. Does anyone know what was up with Season 3, episode 1? It's so different in terms of tone that it feels like someone else produced the show.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 19, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Dat bitterness towards rich people. Huey confirmed living under the poverty line.



And if that was the case I'll still be apart of the 1% in Malaysia


----------



## Yasha (Jan 19, 2015)

Martial is lucky he lives in Chandler. I hardly saw a black soul in that city. Slim chance of getting robbed I suppose.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> And if that was the case I'll still be apart of the 1% in Malaysia



Chinese makes up the top 1% here. Your lifetime saving is less than their one night's spending in the casino.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 19, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Chinese makes up the top 1% here. Your lifetime saving is less than their one night's spending in the casino.



It's good thing I married Asian then


----------



## Yasha (Jan 19, 2015)

Read the prenup properly before you signed it. Make sure there is no fine print, invisible ink or anything. Can't be too careful of them sneaky Asian.


----------



## Ae (Jan 19, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Chinese makes up the top 1% here. Your lifetime saving is less than their one night's spending in the casino.



Malaysian isn't Chinese?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 19, 2015)

We aren't the majority. 60% Malays, 20% Chinese. 10% Indians.


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Martial is lucky he lives in Chandler. I hardly saw a black soul in that city. Slim chance of getting robbed I suppose.




Enno was pick-pocketed by a couple of Eastern Europeans. 

Though, I suppose those are rare in Chandler as well.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Martial is lucky he lives in Chandler. I hardly saw a black soul in that city. Slim chance of getting robbed I suppose.


----------



## Ae (Jan 19, 2015)

You guys should check out Vermont there are virtually no black people up there. It's truly a sight to be seen.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 19, 2015)

Impoverished Eastern Europeans are the equivalent of black people in US.

This world is a funny place. If the minority ethnic in a country is poor, it creates social problems. If they are rich, riot and genocide happen.

We have both here. Poor Indian community creates social problems. Wealthy Chinese community become the target of _threat_ of riot.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2015)

Delete the previous post too, Yasha.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 19, 2015)

or just go ahead and delete your whole post history while you're at it


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 19, 2015)

Have you guys listened to Run The Jewels?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 19, 2015)

Let an old man rant, Gesy.


----------



## Ae (Jan 19, 2015)

Yasha, you should race and see who hairline receded to the top first with Rukia and Detective.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 19, 2015)

You need to step your game up Rukia, Yasha is on a roll.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 19, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Yasha, you should race and see who hairline receded to the top first with Rukia and Detective.



Probably MartialHorror.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 19, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Read the prenup properly before you signed it. Make sure there is no fine print, invisible ink or anything. Can't be too careful of them sneaky Asian.



What prenup?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 19, 2015)

Straight out of a Comic Book Man!


----------



## Ae (Jan 19, 2015)

MH doesn't count, his receded when he was still in high school.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah, poor Martial.  Some of you guys weren't even members here yet and he was already bald.  Stunna was in grade school.


----------



## Ae (Jan 19, 2015)

What a waste of white genetics


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Let an old man rant, Gesy.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 19, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> You seriously try to go mathematics on my ass? How about you stop looking at movies in a systematic linear fashion and instead accept a movie that decides to go the other route, unless your brain is too small to comprehend the nebulousness of your inferior opinion.


yes lawd i deliver


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2015)

MH masculine as fuck with that male pattern baldness.

Also reduced chance of getting cancer.

I'm jealous.

Also, I'm pretty sure Asians don't go bald. I can't remember ever seeing a bald Asian who hadn't done it to himself.


----------



## Jena (Jan 19, 2015)

I hate it when men are mostly bald but refuse to shave that last bit of hair off.

Either get a fucking wig or shave it off, you look like a middle-aged rapist.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2015)

Jena acting like the wig is a net positive under any circumstance smfh


----------



## Ae (Jan 19, 2015)

Jena said:


> I hate it when men are mostly bald but refuse to shave that last bit of hair off.
> 
> Either get a fucking wig or shave it off, you look like a middle-aged rapist.



I always felt this way, just give it up.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 19, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> You need to step your game up Rukia, Yasha is on a roll.



Ironically a woman died recently because she told her son he needed to step his game up.


----------



## Jena (Jan 19, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Jena acting like the wig is a net positive under any circumstance smfh



shit wig is better than


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 19, 2015)

stunna been private messaging me some weird sexual shit lately


----------



## Detective (Jan 19, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> stunna been private messaging me some weird sexual shit lately



It's a trap man!


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 19, 2015)

Jena did they clear all of those black people off the streets for you yet?


----------



## Detective (Jan 19, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Jena did they clear all of those black people off the streets for you yet?



C..... WTF man.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2015)

the racism in this thread has notched it up today


----------



## Detective (Jan 19, 2015)

What Juan is trying to say, is that we are returning to form


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2015)

I thought Cyphon was my brother in arms...

I was wrong


----------



## Detective (Jan 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I thought Cyphon was my brother in arms...
> 
> I was wrong



Why are you so upset by C's comments, Gesy? You're a Filipino.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Why are you so upset by C's comments, Gesy? You're a Filipino.



It's called empathy.


----------



## Ae (Jan 19, 2015)

Gesy isn't black?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 19, 2015)

I was joking fools. Jena complained earlier about protestors blocking traffic and shit. So I said it specifically to sound racist so that Jena could relate


----------



## Detective (Jan 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's called empathy.



Dat kissing ass tactics





Masterpiece said:


> Gesy isn't black?



He tried to Year 1 Stunna us, but we were able to correctly deduce his treachery and true origin story.



Cyphon said:


> I was joking fools. Jena complained earlier about protestors blocking traffic and shit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 19, 2015)

Nope.........


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 19, 2015)

Like Molly in her Champagne she ueono.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2015)

I forgot to answer your question Titty, I listen to Run the Jewels


----------



## Jena (Jan 19, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> I was joking fools. Jena complained earlier about protestors blocking traffic and shit. So I said it specifically to sound racist so that Jena could relate



Let's be real

Although there were a lot of black people, it was about 70% white college kids


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 19, 2015)

Jena said:


> Let's be real
> 
> Although there were a lot of black people, it was about 70% white college kids



I figured. These things always bring out lots of pretenders. 

I was just messing with you anyway.


----------



## Ae (Jan 19, 2015)

Were they wearing guy faux mask too?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2015)

Jena said:


> Let's be real
> 
> Although there were a lot of black people, it was about 70% white college kids



Gotta get that extra credit for Black History class somehow, right?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2015)

this thread, man


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 19, 2015)

Holy shit Grape is white


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2015)

how is that a surprise


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 20, 2015)

Jena said:


> I hate it when men are mostly bald but refuse to shave that last bit of hair off.
> 
> Either get a fucking wig or shave it off, you look like a middle-aged rapist.



I don't know who you're talking about, but I'm totally rocking the Middle-Aged Rapist look.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opRMrEfAIiI[/YOUTUBE]

hahaha you fools will never catch me revealing my password parasucksmassivedicks123

and my username stunnaennoandrukiahavegayinterracialbuttsex


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 20, 2015)

Jena said:


> Let's be real
> 
> Although there were a lot of black people, it was about 70% white college kids



70% white kids.

Wearing t-shirts that say: "1/64th native american".

...

I don't even know what everyone is talking about.



PS - What is it with Jena and anuz, anyway.  If someone trying to draw attention to something?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 20, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> 70% white kids.
> 
> Wearing t-shirts that say: "1/64th native american".
> 
> ...


Implying Natives didn't fuck those European women back in the day


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Implying Natives didn't fuck those European women back in the day



:S

B-but, I thought those natives just wanted a hug.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 20, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> :S
> 
> B-but, I thought those natives just wanted a hug.



I'll hug your Mum for you later.

Son.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 20, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I'll hug your Mum for you later.
> 
> Son.



You'll have to come up with a decent username, first.  

My mom has standards.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 20, 2015)

She won't turn me down.

Coz my BBC will keep her occuppied.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 20, 2015)

A flaccid and impotent BBC from all that living up to your username is no BBC at all.

Plz.  My mom would tie you up in knots until you looked like a pretzel with a small Urkel head poking out.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 20, 2015)

Shots fired!


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> A flaccid and impotent BBC from all that living up to your username is no BBC at all.
> 
> Plz.  My mom would tie you up in knots until you looked like a pretzel with a small Urkel head poking out.




Your mom sounds hot.

Is she into pegging, CBT, and humiliation? Would she be willing to stick her arm into someones rectum?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 20, 2015)

Speedy but you're from the UK what is this BBC you speak of ?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 20, 2015)

Bro, your Mum is not a Navy Seal so don't chat shit there.

But my BBC is still hard for her all day tho.

Last time I check, she didn't ask you for your approval.

Or complain.

Sorry young man.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Speedy but you're from the UK what is this BBC you speak of ?



Best British C*ck? 

I don't know I prefer watching internet shows on Amazon and Sky these days.


----------



## Detective (Jan 20, 2015)

What the hell is going on with this questionable as fuck direction of convo?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (Jan 20, 2015)

Speedy is turrible


----------



## Ae (Jan 20, 2015)

Taleran confirmed Muslim
Taleran obviously a euphemism for Taliban


----------



## Detective (Jan 20, 2015)

It's not even that. The film itself was not good. And boring. Standard 6-7/10 level.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 20, 2015)

Grape said:


> Your mom sounds hot.
> 
> Is she into pegging, CBT, and humiliation? Would she be willing to stick her arm into someones rectum?



My mom is as much into those things.

As you are into me breaking your arms and legs.

I'm pretty sure you're in the UK.  On the opposite side of the planet.  Don't say things like that to me, unless you're standing right in front of me.



Speedy Jag. said:


> Bro, your Mum is not a Navy Seal so don't chat shit there.
> 
> But my BBC is still hard for her all day tho.
> 
> ...



Very classy.  

So, was this the warm up to your daily kitten kicking, puppy stomping, binge?  Midlife crisis?  Did Jena strike a nerve with her talk about receding hairlines?  What's up?



Detective said:


> What the hell is going on with this questionable as fuck direction of convo?



I would guess...  someone dared Speedy Jag to try and start shit with me as a joke or something like that.  Grape is an unwitting victim of monkey see, monkey do syndrome.

Speedy Jag is just a lowly pawn in the game of lyfe.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2015)

a 7 is not good and boring?

wat is up with that questionable as fuck grading system


----------



## Parallax (Jan 20, 2015)

numbers OP


----------



## Detective (Jan 20, 2015)

The World said:


> a 7 is not good and boring?
> 
> wat is up with that questionable as fuck grading system



It was neither good/great, nor was it horrible. It was just there in the middle of no man's land, in terms of value to an avid film viewer. And thus boring in my eyes. Sometimes being okay/mediocre/cookie cutter is worse than being downright horrible.


----------



## Ae (Jan 20, 2015)

Just got a notification that my net worth is at an all time high


----------



## Detective (Jan 20, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Just got a notification that my net worth is at an all time high



That investment into the Pampers company finally paid off, huh?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> That investment into the Pampers company finally paid off, huh?



Naw, most of his investments come from Japanese companies


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2015)

Gonna snow like crazy here. Work off day hopefully.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2015)

Are black people protesting again?? Easy to disperse them. Just tweet the local KFC is having a sale with a watermelon special on the menu.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 20, 2015)

Nah just bored Sanity.

You just filled a few minutes of spare time.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 20, 2015)

Holy Shit


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2015)

His explanation for people shying away from Selma makes some sense

but the some of the rest doesn't measure up the same


----------



## Taleran (Jan 20, 2015)

The holy shit was more for this bit.



> “Like my nephew wanted to grow dreadlocks. I’m like fine, I’ll sit you down and I’ll watch The First 48 with you and everybody you see on that show, that’s doing something wrong, they’re black dudes with dreadlocks. So, do you want to be seen as part of the problem or do you want to be an individual?”


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2015)

I hadn't even read that part


----------



## Ae (Jan 20, 2015)

I agree with everything he said :shrugs


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2015)

dreadlocks are nasty he probably just didnt want his nephew looking like a shithead


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2015)

Vault's gonna kick your ass


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2015)

That's like....your opinion man.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 20, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Are black people protesting again?? Easy to disperse them. Just tweet the local KFC is having a sale with a watermelon special on the menu.



Your played out racism is blowing up in your face man.


I would have went with Footlocker is having a sale.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2015)

*Your* **


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> *Your* **



Good for you know grammar


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Good for you know grammar



Belittling an ethnic group with grammatical errors doesn't seem a tad ironic to anyone else?

That's redneck status bruh


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 20, 2015)

Taleran said:


> The holy shit was more for this bit.



That is how my friends dad was. He had his hair put in twists (picture DL Hughley) and had beads put in the twists. As soon as his dad saw it he made him take it out.

I made a similar change on my own once I got older. I used to wear baggy clothes and shit until I realized how much appearance changes how people perceive you. Ever since then I dressed differently. 

For me it isn't about you "should" dress a certain way but more so "why not"? If it gets me better responses from people why not dress a certain way? It doesn't hurt me any to do so. 

Ultimately you want a world where everyone judges by more than appearance but it is never going to happen so you might as well help yourself succeed as much as possible.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2015)

That my stance as well Cyphon, we can't pretend appearance isn't important, especially when Black. I'm 6'2, 205 pounds. It doesn't take much for me to appear threatening.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> That my stance as well Cyphon, we can't pretend appearance isn't important, especially when Black. I'm 6'2, 205 pounds. It doesn't take much for me to appear threatening.





I am not as big as that but I definitely know what to wear and how to carry myself to get certain reactions. 

We have the job interview, wedding attending, family occasion Cyphon


*Spoiler*: __ 








or

The I'm not to be fucked with Cyphon


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 20, 2015)

Gesy confirmed for selling out to his White Master


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2015)

Any idea what the hell happened Grape?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Gesy confirmed for selling out to his White Master



How do you figure?



Cyphon said:


> I am not as big as that but I definitely know what to wear and how to carry myself to get certain reactions.
> 
> We have the job interview, wedding attending, family occasion Cyphon
> 
> ...





I'm no stranger to wearing a 3 piece suit with Italian shoes for a job interview


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 20, 2015)

White tells you how to dress that's how


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2015)

Sometimes you gotta play by the rules to change the game.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Sometimes you gotta play by the rules to change the game.



Stunna gets it


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 20, 2015)

STUNNA GETS IT


----------



## Taleran (Jan 20, 2015)

I find that belief incredibly naive.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 20, 2015)

Taleran said:


> I find that belief incredibly naive.



It is true though. Get your foot in the door however you have to, and then work from there to change things.

Same thing Jay Z told J Cole. Have to make songs more poppy to get name recognition and then you can put out the music you want once you got it made.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2015)

Taleran said:


> I find that belief incredibly naive.


/kanyeshrug

I didn't create the system


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 20, 2015)

Stunna before you even try to change the game you need to understand and know what the game is to begin with


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2015)

Stunna has no life experiences.  Not sure why he is weighing in on this.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2015)

shouldn't you be attempting to salvage your rep as resident troll? you're not on a great streak right now, man.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2015)

No need to go negative.  Which part of my statement is incorrect?  Do you know Chicago, Los Angeles, or New York?  Or are you only familiar with your small pond?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2015)

Rukia        pls


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm scared that American Sniper is becoming semi-viral.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> I'm scared that American Sniper is becoming semi-viral.



Stamping the word "Propaganda" onto something makes it more interesting, no?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2015)

American Sniper has led to some good facebook convos.  Some guy I know got really pissed when I called the guy a war criminal.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 20, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Nah just bored Sanity.
> 
> You just filled a few minutes of spare time.



.

You were just bored?  No.  I am not going to forget this.

If our paths ever cross, you are going to answer for what you said.

Don't forget.  Because, I won't.


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> American Sniper has led to some good facebook convos.  Some guy I know got really pissed when I called the guy a war criminal.




I want to see this so badly.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 20, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> I'm scared that American Sniper is becoming semi-viral.



I've noticed this, too.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 20, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> You were just bored?  No.  I am not going to forget this.
> 
> ...



No hard feelings brethren.

Till I get bored again.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 20, 2015)

I've seen a lot of people calling other people stupid or anti-patriotic for not liking American Sniper on FB, and I have a feeling a decent chunk of them are not kidding D:


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> I've seen a lot of people calling other people stupid or anti-patriotic for not liking American Sniper on FB, and I have a feeling a decent chunk of them are not kidding D:




I called it before the shit was even released.

It's propaganda. Made by a old, senile shit-sucker with no grasp on reality.

Shame on Bradley Cooper for taking the role. Respect has been lost.


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2015)

It will probably win Oscars, simply because of Charlie Hebdo happening.

Which is another stupid fucking thing. I remember Para trying to scrutinize me, because he thinks Hebdo was some great use of free speech. Those morons caused people to die, because offending people simply because you can, is a great use of free speech and journalistic responsibility.



What a fucking joke.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2015)

Films that bring up a lasting discussion are awesome. Unfortunately, the people who voices their opinions the loudest tend to not be the most well informed individuals.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 20, 2015)

Can't be eyes closed when you side scroll
You not the first person
The first person from your first cursin'
To your first cursive
And your curse words is in the curve version
It occurs virgin is the word version
That refers perfect to the first person
In the third verse, who's really me
In the third person but prefers the first one, that's me
Again


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> No need to go negative.  Which part of my statement is incorrect?  Do you know Chicago, Los Angeles, or New York?  Or are you only familiar with your small pond?



And checkmate


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 20, 2015)

American Sniper review

3 american claps out of 5.

No but seriously. No one in my theater clapped. I was totally expecting a large applause. I even tried to start the slow clap but everyone just looked at  me instead.



Grape said:


> I called it before the shit was even released.
> 
> It's propaganda. Made by a old, senile shit-sucker with no grasp on reality.
> 
> Shame on Bradley Cooper for taking the role. Respect has been lost.



You're full of shit. Explain to everyone how its propaganda so you can look like an ass.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2015)

Grape said:


> It will probably win Oscars, simply because of Charlie Hebdo happening.
> 
> Which is another stupid fucking thing. I remember Para trying to scrutinize me, because he thinks Hebdo was some great use of free speech. Those morons caused people to die, because offending people simply because you can, is a great use of free speech and journalistic responsibility.
> 
> ...



I don't know what type of society you want to live in but criticism shouldn't stop just because someone is offended to the point they want to murder you. Over some cartoon nonetheless.


----------



## Slice (Jan 20, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> No but seriously. No one in my theater clapped. I was totally expecting a large applause. I even tried to start the slow clap but everyone just looked at  me instead.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2015)

Unless the crew is in attendance.  Clapping at the end of a movie makes you an asshole.  It's a "look at me" attention seeking maneuver.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 20, 2015)

Grape trying to fill the trolling void


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 20, 2015)

I have never been to a movie where people clapped. That just seems dumb. But you could definitely feel the emotion in the theatre at the end of AS.

It is fun seeing everyone get stirred up about it though. You get stuff from idiots like Michael Moore and then you get to see the rabid dogs all going after him despite knowing he is an idiot and a waste of time to even talk about 

The circle of life.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2015)

The guy in American Sniper looks so fucking pussy whipped based on the advertising campaign.  Does he spend every mission on the phone with his wife back home?  Imagine how many kills he would have had if he took his missions a little more seriously.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Unless the crew is in attendance.  Clapping at the end of a movie makes you an asshole.  It's a "look at me" attention seeking maneuver.



What I've learned from past movie theater experiences is that the bigger the crowd the more likely you are to start the applause. I saw American Sniper @ 11:50AM so the crowd was small. I started a clapping riot at the end of The Avengers. It was so loud that you would have thought they just have watched The Passion of The Christ.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2015)

Ugh, religious zealots clapping after Passion of the Christ.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Ugh, religious zealots clapping after Passion of the Christ.



Careful not to tip that fedora, sir.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 20, 2015)

this fucking thread


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2015)

People in my screening of Whiplash clapped.


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I don't know what type of society you want to live in but criticism shouldn't stop just because someone is offended to the point they want to murder you. Over some cartoon nonetheless.



I agree, but let's be realistic. As irrational as the murders were, it was entirely preventable. And it's not like a newspaper is going to have any bearing on people's beliefs. It's simply adding fuel to an already gigantic fire. And for what? So narcissists can say their beliefs are better than other people's? 

It's insane.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2015)

I want Bradley Cooper or Rocket Raccoon to shoot grape in the face


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2015)

The so-called American Sniper also seems to be a pathological liar.  Do a little research on the guy when you have a chance.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 20, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> People in my screening of Whiplash clapped.



I'm not shocked

how gross


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The so-called American Sniper also seems to be a pathological liar.  Do a little research on the guy when you have a chance.



I did and it is irrelevant. It was all after the fact. 

Martin Luther King cheated on his wife. 

Heroes are still heroes despite being men with character flaws.


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> I have never been to a movie where people clapped. That just seems dumb. But you could definitely feel the emotion in the theatre at the end of AS.
> 
> It is fun seeing everyone get stirred up about it though. You get stuff from idiots like Michael Moore and then you get to see the rabid dogs all going after him despite knowing he is an idiot and a waste of time to even talk about
> 
> The circle of life.



What part of the country do you live in?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 20, 2015)

Grape said:


> What part of the country do you live in?



I live in MD.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## teddy (Jan 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Ugh, religious zealots clapping after Passion of the Christ.



Even better, the same zealots initiating an altar call at the end of the movie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2015)

People clapping is pretty common here.

I think it was even done with the X-Men film.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2015)

The Americans season 3 starts up in like a week.  Not going to lie.  I'm rooting really hard for the KGB in this one.


----------



## Ae (Jan 20, 2015)

Rukia is a commie


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2015)

ted. said:


> Even better, the same zealots initiating an altar call at the end of the movie




I hope you change your avatar. That dog probably has head shaking syndrome/idiopathic head tremors.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 20, 2015)

people always clap during the superhero films, it's p turrible.


----------



## Ae (Jan 20, 2015)

They clapped during the One Direction movie and screaming too
Felt like I was at their concert, as if 3D Harry Styles wasn't enough


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2015)

I can imagine stoned Para clapping to music on the radio.

"You aren't at a concert right now."


----------



## Taleran (Jan 20, 2015)

You still go to superhero films in the cinema?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> They clapped during the One Direction movie and screaming too
> Had me feeling like I was at their concert



Please tell me you went to see it because you expected the theater to be packed with women.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2015)

Taleran said:


> You still go to superhero films in the cinema?



Superhero films are better in cinemas..


That amazing sound quality.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2015)

Netflix is about to lose Zodiac.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 20, 2015)

Comparing Chris Kyle to Martin Luther King . Well, I guess their movies are in competition for best hogwash of 2015 .

Also, Chris Kyle was a psychopath, and enjoyed killing people. Not really a hero, just a guy who liked his job a lot more than most.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> People clapping is pretty common here.
> 
> I think it was even done with the *X-Men film*.



Bet it was Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Comparing Chris Kyle to Martin Luther King . Well, I guess their movies are in competition for best hogwash of 2015 .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Also, Chris Kyle was a psychopath, and enjoyed killing people. Not really a hero, just a guy who liked his job a lot more than most.



May I ask where is this information based off of?


----------



## teddy (Jan 20, 2015)

Grape said:


> I hope you change your avatar. That dog probably has head shaking syndrome/idiopathic head tremors.



i will eventually. for now the syndrome pup is here to stay


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I can imagine stoned Para clapping to music on the radio.
> 
> "You aren't at a concert right now."




Para doesn't listen to the radio. He broadcasts his own station from home.

I'm sure he claps at the end of every production though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> May I ask where is this information based off of?




His autobiography.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2015)

Para probably is all about vinyl.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 20, 2015)

So Rukia are you going to move your trust fund outside the US?


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2015)

Para's volume control only goes up to seven. Damaging your hearing isn't cool.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Bet it was Rukia



Can't believe Rukia's backing Ant-Man.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 20, 2015)

Wait Rukia doesn't clap to cheesy shit like x-men.

Pretty sure he cut the film up with his harsh soundbites and critique.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 20, 2015)

people clap for everything over here. when they have oscar marathons in my local theaters, just about all of them get claps at the end (except tree of life, which got a lot of  "???").


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 20, 2015)

best post of all time


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The so-called American Sniper also seems to be a pathological liar.  Do a little research on the guy when you have a chance.



He lied about some events in his bibliography however calling him a pathological liar is a bit much.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 20, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Comparing Chris Kyle to Martin Luther King



It is an apt comparison. 2 American heroes portrayed by most only in a positive light when there was more to them than that. 



> Also, Chris Kyle was a psychopath, and enjoyed killing people. Not really a hero, just a guy who liked his job a lot more than most.



No, he was a hero. He killed people defending his country when he had to. It isn't like he went on random killing sprees because he was bored.


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank God that Chris Kyle was there to stop Iraq when they invaded our country for no reason whatsoever.

Oh, wait..


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 20, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Comparing Chris Kyle to Martin Luther King . Well, I guess their movies are in competition for best hogwash of 2015 .
> 
> Also, Chris Kyle was a psychopath, and enjoyed killing people. Not really a hero, just a guy who liked his job a lot more than most.



I wonder what the state of the U.S. would be if the military was filled with people like you.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 20, 2015)

What's the highest honour CK got?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 20, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> I wonder what the state of the U.S. would be if the military was filled with people like you.



Cuba?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't let the KGB read this pls


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> What's the highest honour CK got?




Legend


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 20, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> I wonder what the state of the U.S. would be if the military was filled with people like you.




The entire world would be conquered by the US if everyone in the military was like me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2015)

Legends are always exaggerated


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 20, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> It is an apt comparison. 2 American heroes portrayed by most only in a positive light when there was more to them than that.
> 
> 
> 
> No, he was a hero. He killed people defending his country when he had to. It isn't like he went on random killing sprees because he was bored.




Actually, he killed people because it was his career, and because he enjoyed it. There's no such thing as a sniper who has killed 250 people who was forced to do so. He wanted to do what he did, and while he was very patriotic, this idea that he didn't like doing what he did is laughable - considering it's even in his own book.

Aside from that, I still fail to see how shooting people in the head makes someone a hero. Is the sniper he killed in the movie a hero too, seeing as how he had the same exact job ?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 20, 2015)

Grape said:


> Thank God that Chris Kyle was there to stop Iraq when they invaded our country for no reason whatsoever.
> 
> Oh, wait..


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]1eRvuLL5_30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 20, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> What's the highest honour CK got?



2 Silver Star medals. 



Grape said:


> Legend



I was going to say the same thing 



Violent By Design said:


> Actually, he killed people because it was his career, and because he enjoyed it. There's no such thing as a sniper who has killed 250 people who was forced to do so. He wanted to do what he did, and while he was very patriotic, this idea that he didn't like doing what he did is laughable - considering it's even in his own book.



It was his job so he had to do it. I am not saying he didn't enjoy it, but he still had orders and wasn't going to let men die. 



> Aside from that, I still fail to see how shooting people in the head makes someone a hero. Is the sniper he killed in the movie a hero too, seeing as how he had the same exact job ?



Sacrificing yourself to defend your country is what makes you a hero. Whether you are a medic, shoot people, work on the vehicles or whatever. He was a hero, there is really no denying it. So yeah, their sniper was probably a hero to them whilst being an enemy to us. 

Although I guess if you wanted to you could argue that nobody is a hero for one reason or another.


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2015)

We should talk about Palestine sometime


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Aside from that, I still fail to see how shooting people in the head makes someone a hero. Is the sniper he killed in the movie a hero too, seeing as how he had the same exact job ?



Is that your view on soldiers as a whole?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 20, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Actually, he killed people because it was his career, and because he enjoyed it. There's no such thing as a sniper who has killed 250 people who was forced to do so. He wanted to do what he did, and while he was very patriotic, this idea that he didn't like doing what he did is laughable - considering it's even in his own book.
> 
> Aside from that, I still fail to see how shooting people in the head makes someone a hero. Is the sniper he killed in the movie a hero too, seeing as how he had the same exact job ?



He joined the military on his own free to put his own life on the line to protect his country. Chris Kyle is a hero to the US just as that Muslim sniper was probably a hero to Iraq. He saved countless American soldiers with families and innocent Muslims alike. Murder is murder but at least he did it to keep the enemies at bay.


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Actually, he killed people because it was his career, and because he enjoyed it. There's no such thing as a sniper who has killed 250 people who was forced to do so. He wanted to do what he did, and while he was very patriotic, this idea that he didn't like doing what he did is laughable - considering it's even in his own book.
> 
> Aside from that, I still fail to see how shooting people in the head makes someone a hero. Is the sniper he killed in the movie a hero too, seeing as how he had the same exact job ?




Fucking idiot. We invaded their country, because they had Nucular weapons. We found them, saved the planet, and rebuilt their country into a prospering beacon of hope for the rest of the world. 

Same exact job? Um. I guess just because they used the same tools, thatmeans they have the same job? One man uses a pickaxe to dig out a trapped mine worker, another uses a pickaxe to dig out the brains of another human being. Are they doing the same job?

No, you fucking moron. They are not. 

One is clearly good, and one is clearly evil.


----------



## Ae (Jan 20, 2015)

You people are the worst


----------



## Ae (Jan 20, 2015)

Never took VBD for a hippie


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 20, 2015)

Grape said:


> We should talk about Palestine sometime



Don't get me wrong. I'm a conspiracy analyst. I firmly believe that 9/11 was an inside job and the invasion of Iraq could have been excuse for something else. I don't know for sure. That still doesn't mean that what Chris Kyle did wasn't brave.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 20, 2015)

Killing random fuckers in order to further serve the business interests of the USA, may Halliburton and Cheney salute you.

What a Murican hero.


----------



## Ae (Jan 20, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> I'm a conspiracy analyst


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 20, 2015)

People are actually comparing Martin Luther king to some random sniper, wow.


----------



## Ae (Jan 20, 2015)

"some random sniper" help the country than MLK could ever dream of


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> People are actually comparing marting Luther king to some random sniper, wow.



Not "some random sniper"

The most lethal  sniper in U.S. History!


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 20, 2015)

Holy shit, Rukia is getting completely annihilated these days.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 20, 2015)

I think it is laughable people think it is weird to compare them.

Surprising how out of touch with reality people can be


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 20, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Killing random fuckers in order to further serve the business interests of the USA, may Halliburton and Cheney salute you.
> 
> What a Murican hero.



Bait?


Masterpiece said:


>



It's better to say conspiracy analyst than conspiracy theorist because I don't create the theories. It's just a fact of reality and its up to you to seek the truth or not.



Samavarti said:


> People are actually comparing marting Luther king to some random sniper, wow.



"People are actually comparing Chris Kyle to some random black guy, wow."


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 20, 2015)

Someone should make a movie about Simo Hayha after this, profit to be made.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not "some random sniper"
> 
> The most lethal  sniper in U.S. History!



Okay, a very skilled sniper, who still didn't really change anything.

Is not like USA would have lost that completely pointless war without him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> I think it is laughable people think it is weird to compare them.
> 
> Surprising how out of touch with reality people can be



I'm with you on CK being a hero, no matter what his intentions were, he put his life on the line for his country.

But putting him on the same pedestal as MLK is a bit much, bro.


----------



## Ae (Jan 20, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> Okay, a very skilled sniper, who still didn't really change anything.
> 
> Is not like USA would have lost that completely pointless war without him.



Sniper kill people like MLK should be praise to highest degree


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2015)

>saying CK put his life on the line for his country
>telling other people they're out of touch with reality


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 20, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> Bait?



Not really. But I do find some of the support for the military from a lot of western countries somewhat disturbing. Do people really think that they are doing half of this shit in order to keep the world safe? I mean shit, politicians and military members in the US have been warning people about the problems of the military industrial complex since before 1900, when they started dicking around in central America for the explicit purposes of helping business from the US.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> But putting him on the same pedestal as MLK is a bit much, bro.



What is it with people and reading on NF 

I compared how people perceived and portrayed them.

They are both heroes, portrayed in a positive light while the negatives of their character are glossed over or ignored. And if you want to go even further, both were shot and killed.

What exactly is a bit much about that?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 20, 2015)

Wasn't Martin Luther King sniped?

SNIPERS 1
MLK 0

I AM COMPLETELY JOKING BTW.


----------



## Ae (Jan 20, 2015)

Abort thread


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 20, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Not really. But I do find some of the support for the military from a lot of western countries somewhat disturbing. Do people really think that they are doing half of this shit in order to keep the world safe? I mean shit, politicians and military members in the US have been warning people about the problems of the military industrial complex since before 1900, when they started dicking arounf in central America for the explicit purposes of business from the US.



What does this have to do with CK exterminating 150+ Muslims?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 20, 2015)

Good think CK wasn't a psychopath and got a thirst for 'innocents' and cause 'collateral damage'.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> What is it with people and reading on NF
> 
> I compared how people perceived and portrayed them.
> 
> ...



Comparing a known pacifist with a known murderer is just weird, I guess.

Everyone is flawed, that goes without being said.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 20, 2015)

In other news, Blackhat and Inherent Vice are completely bombing at the box office. This is especially bad for PTA since this is his second consecutive movie where it has failed to make profit at box office. Michael Mann may have another chance but PTA is definitely in trouble.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2015)

The only person who seen Vice (Cyphon) Said it was boring, not sure if I should watch.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 20, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> What does this have to do with CK exterminating 150+ Muslims?



Because wars like Iraq only occur because people join the military and so many people support it?

Although hearing about the discrepancies between the movie and his own biography, it doesn't really mean anything if he joined just to go kill some people because he enjoyed it so eh.


----------



## Ae (Jan 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The only person who seen Vice (Cyphon) Said it was boring, not sure if I should watch.



But it was Cyphon 
You might aswell check the user rating on RT, or that twat on YouTube.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Comparing a known pacifist with a known murderer is just weird, I guess.
> 
> Everyone is flawed that goes without being said.



It isn't weird knowing the context. 

Rukia bashed Kyle because he was a liar.

I pointed out that even the most renowned heroes (like MLK) have major flaws as well. Like being an adulterer. 



~Gesy~ said:


> The only person who seen Vice (Cyphon) Said it was boring, not sure if I should watch.



Well, do you normally agree with my movie opinions? If so, that would be a first 

I can't remember who but 1 other person in here has reviewed it and rated it highly.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 20, 2015)

Cyphon (and anybody else who cares)

Airforce or Army?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 20, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Cyphon (and anybody else who cares)
> 
> Airforce or Army?



Never really looked into the advantages and disadvantages of joining either branch but based on my very minimal knowledge I would probably go Air Force (assuming you are talking about joining one).


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Well, do you normally agree with my movie opinions? If so, that would be a first
> 
> I can't remember who but 1 other person in here has reviewed it and rated it highly.



Eh, I value the  opinions of everyone--for different type of films. If you like a film it will atleast be interesting, while Para's taste tend to be more artsy and require my attention more.


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2015)

Inherent Vice is a great movie.

I wasn't excited for it at all, but it's my second or third favorite of the year.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 20, 2015)

Inherent Vice was so bad. And I am not talking about just being boring.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]M5FR1LGsT7E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 20, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> [YOUTUBE]M5FR1LGsT7E[/YOUTUBE]



If MLK was alive today he would have a heart attack. Not because the current state of the black community but rather the fact that white women are evolving. Back in his day, they didn't have white women with rumps. No way MLK would survive with all these white women twerking over the internet. To be honest, I don't even know how I survived.


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2015)

Damn, I didn't know if you ignore someone, their negs disappear.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 20, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> If MLK was alive today he would have a heart attack. Not because the current state of the black community but rather the fact that white women are evolving. Back in his day, they didn't have white women with rumps. No way MLK would survive with all these white women twerking over the internet. To be honest, I don't even know how I survived.



Aah let's give this video his first test of this theory.

[YOUTUBE]4amtmDyOb_I[/YOUTUBE]

Who said White woman can't make more money than Black women for shaking their booty?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2015)

Seventh Son looks horrendous guys.  Looks like a successor to Beowulf.  

I am seeing advertisements everywhere.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 20, 2015)

Grape said:


> Damn, I didn't know if you ignore someone, their negs disappear.



lolwat **


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Aah let's give this video his first test of this theory.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]4amtmDyOb_I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Who said White woman can't make more money than Black women for shaking their booty?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2015)

I supported the white girls in Bring It On.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I supported the white girls in Bring It On.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 20, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Aah let's give this video his first test of this theory.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]4amtmDyOb_I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Who said White woman can't make more money than Black women for shaking their booty?



How on earth did she become famous for her poor twerking technique. I must admit she has some nice assets.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2015)

Agreed and Agreed


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 20, 2015)

Does anyone else find it weird that her brother films her twerk vids?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes and also what Gesy said.


----------



## Ae (Jan 20, 2015)

Breaking Bad is nowhere as good on second watch


----------



## teddy (Jan 20, 2015)

Calling private strip sessions or bust on that twerking video. you could see the same level of action just walking in the club


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 20, 2015)

Old school

[YOUTUBE]8jhEe9nr-Js[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jan 20, 2015)

omg what the fuck happened here

holy shit you all shame the shit out of us all


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2015)

Because this is such a prestigious group

We're Naruto Forum's shining light!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2015)

Speedy Jag talking about twerking in our review thread.  You are the moderator Para.  You know what needs to be done.  These guys are always off topic.  Why do you allow it?


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2015)

Alexis Texas got the ass game on lock.

Don't know why or how that butterface being discussed above is famous.


----------



## Slice (Jan 21, 2015)

"professional twerker"

idontwanttoliveonthisplanetanymore.jpg



Han Solo said:


> Someone should make a movie about Simo Hayha after this, profit to be made.



I never heard of the guy in American Sniper before the movie was announced and i only learned in this thread that its not a work of ficiton.

But Hayhas life compared to his would really make quite the movie. If the fucking red army calls you the "White Death" and uses artillery strikes and deploys countersnipers just to have a _chance_ at finally getting rid of you... the guys life already sounds like a movie script.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 21, 2015)

Slice said:


> idontwanttoliveonthisplanetanymore.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> .



You been saying that for Eons huh?


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 21, 2015)

The 2nd half of Wall-E...


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 21, 2015)

*The Judge*

I thought with a length like it had this movie would drag at times but it stayed surprisingly interesting throughout. Downey was good and Duvall was great and the 2 together made this move entirely worth watching. Sometimes with so much drama and emotion it can come across as cheesy but this was a time where the cast and how they were used was done right and it made for a great movie. That's really all I have to say. Like Nightcrawler, it was mainly the performances that earned the score. 

4.5/5


----------



## Grape (Jan 21, 2015)

*Interstellar - 8.5/10*

Best Nolan movie by far.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 21, 2015)

The Judge is meh.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 21, 2015)

what the hell

I didn't know about this!
[YOUTUBE]FqbOFjl7ZWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 21, 2015)

Too bad for you, I wish I never knew about that shit


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> The 2nd half of Wall-E...


isn't nearly bad enough to giogio over


----------



## Parallax (Jan 21, 2015)

*Why Don't You Play in Hell*

the most fun I've had in theaters in a long time.  Over the top, hilarious, and violent as fuck I'm glad that I got to catch this in it's last week of play

A-


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2015)

that's a great title


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2015)

Second half of WallE is as bad as the first half is good.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Second half of WallE is as bad as the first half is good.



So walle's a 5/10?


----------



## teddy (Jan 21, 2015)

Sounds about right


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2015)

lol**


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2015)

Even if it were.  That is not so terrible.  5/10 means average.  Not my fault you guys don't use the scale properly.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 21, 2015)

No, that's exactly my scale but, isn't walle supposed to be better than average?


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 21, 2015)

> Like my nephew wanted to grow dreadlocks. I’m like fine, I’ll sit you down and I’ll watch The First 48 with you and everybody you see on that show, that’s doing something wrong, they’re black dudes with dreadlocks. So, do you want to be seen as part of the problem or do you want to be an individual?”



I'm more wary of these "new blacks" than I am of the white man to be honest. This scares me.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2015)

what the hell are "new blacks"

how does reading that make you fear black people more than whites??


----------



## Parallax (Jan 21, 2015)

Reading comprehension OP


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2015)

New Blacks are pretty bad. They shame black people for everything. How many times they shit on black women it's pathetic. Stunna is New Black level.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> No, that's exactly my scale but, isn't walle supposed to be better than average?



It's interesting.  It is just incredibly average.  But packed within that mediocrity you will find the best thirty minutes Pixar has ever put together.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2015)

The second have some decent sequences, like the Space Waltz. The rest isn't the best. But it's not as bad as UP. The second half of that film is straight up bad.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2015)

Eno would hate on Up.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> what the hell are "new blacks"
> 
> how does reading that make you fear black people more than whites??


Look.  I know we joke around a lot about this stuff.  But there is some legitimacy to this term.  Young whites are coming around.  But young blacks seem intent on keeping the divide.

Racism has almost been completely defeated.  Give white people a chance.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> It's interesting.  It is just incredibly average.  But packed within that mediocrity you will find the best thirty minutes Pixar has ever put together.



Fair enough. I found it to be good/ very good myself.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2015)

I agree with Ennoea.  Up only has ten good minutes.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 21, 2015)

Man Rukia is going hard to make up for this week


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 21, 2015)

Yea, UP was only really good early and mediocre throughout the rest.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 21, 2015)

You guys are harsh


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> what the hell are "new blacks"
> 
> how does reading that make you fear black people more than whites??



 It's usually those African Americans that are afraid to stand up and speak against injustice when they see it. They tend to give politically correct or throw their entire race under the bus for fear of offending white people. 

When those racist Bieber  tapes came out, the amount of blacks that jumped to his defense was sickening. If he had said something about gays or Jews you better believe his ass would have been black balled out of the industry. 

The sad thing is that if  MLK decided to turn a blind eye at the injustices he saw( and he lived in a far more turbulent times), many of black celebs wouldn't have had these very basic rights the're so keen to protect. Damn sellouts!


----------



## Ae (Jan 21, 2015)

WallE is so much better than Up


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 21, 2015)

Yea it is. Wall-E at least has a great first half. 

Last night I listened to Illinois. Man that album is so depressing.


----------



## Grape (Jan 21, 2015)

Why are your people so mean, Stunna?

[youtube]gW7607YiBso[/youtube]


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh no.  Is this really going to happen?


4


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 21, 2015)

Stunna, are you people? Why so mean


----------



## Grape (Jan 21, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Stunna, are you people? Why so mean




Three fifths.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2015)

Stunna has seen first hand that we can all get along.  He owes it to us to put work in.  He should be trying to convince others in the black community.


----------



## Slice (Jan 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Oh no.  Is this really going to happen?
> 
> 
> 4



Day 1


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 21, 2015)

Grape said:


> Why are your people so mean, Stunna?
> 
> [youtube]gW7607YiBso[/youtube]



Does he even consider  himself a scientist at this point?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 21, 2015)

Justin Bieber had racist tapes?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 21, 2015)

Bieber is going to be next person to be roast on Comedy Central.


I am going to cringe at his ending segment.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2015)

Might be the best roast since Bob Saget


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]S4HtcwtCjSw[/YOUTUBE]

White kids aren't scared no more.


----------



## teddy (Jan 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Oh no.  Is this really going to happen?
> 
> 
> 4



Didn't see the last movie, but for whatever reason i thought that was the last one


----------



## Ae (Jan 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> -snip-
> 
> White kids aren't scared no more



This is why I like hipsters


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 21, 2015)

We all know Rukia is excited for that Resident evil movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 21, 2015)

Man this Liverpool fans are so fucking


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> This is why I like hipsters



Yup, I would also take something that's hard to look at, over something that's hard to listen to.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2015)

Huey's looking out for his fellow Canadian.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Man this Liverpool fans are so fucking


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 21, 2015)

Enno mad as fuck Jihadist doesn't get away with anything


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 21, 2015)

she better eat my ass like groceries


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2015)

Huey, are you surprised that the Patriots cheated last week?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Huey, are you surprised that the Patriots cheated last week?



The way I see the Seahawks juice so it's fair game to cheat.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2015)

see, take Huey for example

he's babbling like a moron, but that's as per usual; am I supposed to have an extreme reaction to that?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> see, take Huey for example
> 
> he's babbling like a moron, but that's as per usual; am I supposed to have an extreme reaction to that?



I guess that's how your exgirlfriend usually felt whenever she tried to get to second base.


----------



## Ae (Jan 21, 2015)

Are people not allowed to make racist or offensive jokes now?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 21, 2015)

This thread has been so shitty this week


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 21, 2015)

Para keep saying that like he is someone who elevates this thread or some shit


----------



## Ae (Jan 21, 2015)

It happens everytime when anything "serious" comes up. 
Or women.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2015)

American Sniper has wedged a rift among comrades.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 21, 2015)

Parallax said:


> This thread has been so shitty this week


It usually is


Nice Dynamite said:


> Para keep saying that like he is someone who elevates this thread or some shit



Classic Para, judging our tastes and stuff


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm convinced rukia is a girl/trap now and the ultimate troll

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPZ3QeyiK4w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 21, 2015)

Stunna needs to have a talk with her


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2015)

"check your privilege, Tyrone"


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 21, 2015)

smh the ultimate uncle tom


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 21, 2015)

GOAT troll. That was legit great.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 21, 2015)

The fucking ebola comment.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2015)

a fight of flight response when she sees black people

is that Yasha in disguise


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 21, 2015)

If that isn't a troll though, she sounds like she wants to self harm. It can only go well.


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> a fight of flight response when she sees black people
> 
> *is that Yasha in disguise*



you could be right 

but I doubt yasha would thirst after himself 

besides he has a legit asian accent


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2015)

The new season of Parks and Rec is here!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey dudes 

Watched like three movies yesterday 

*The Double* - 8/10

Depressing as shit, but I am glad the main character got to live with another depressing fuck as well. Though the last line pretty much made up for the depressing feels throughout the movie. Cool flick overall. 

*Taken 3* - 3/10

Glad it's fucking over. Although I did like 1 a whole lot, and 2 was average. Whitaker was kinda funny at least.  

*The Royal Tenenbaums* - 9/10

As funny as GBH, but lacked the adventure element which made that movie very enjoyable. Still solid as fuck though. Never thought I'd support a wincest pairing before watching this movie. That dynamic was gold.


----------



## Detective (Jan 21, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> smh the ultimate uncle tom



We say Uncle Thomas around here.

I coined that term in honour of Stunna.

BTW, R.I.P Stunna's Jawline


----------



## Ae (Jan 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> The new season of Parks and Rec is here!


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> The new season of Parks and Rec is here!



When is it starting?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2015)

I was surprised to find that it already has 

the third episode was last night


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I was surprised to find that it already has
> 
> *the third episode was last night*


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 21, 2015)

One day I hope I see Stunna can put his 2c into a sports convo.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2015)

yup; catchin' up on Hulu as we speak


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> One day I hope I see Stunna can put his 2c into a sports convo.


lol why

don't get your hopes up


----------



## Ae (Jan 21, 2015)

It's okay Stunna, you're making the right decision not to.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 21, 2015)

Sports are bad for blood pressure.


----------



## Detective (Jan 21, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Sports are bad for blood pressure.



This is such an understatement


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2015)

Sports fucking suck.


----------



## Detective (Jan 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Sports fucking suck.



And yet, we can never say no to them


----------



## Ae (Jan 21, 2015)

Heard a Foreigner song yesterday, now I don't remember what it was


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2015)

I should catch up on parks and recs

I've only seen like 5 episodes of the 4th season but I was digging it

seems like a better show than the office


----------



## Detective (Jan 21, 2015)

Rashida Jones, doe


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2015)

I like it more, personally


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2015)

Rashida Jones is in Parks more than The Office


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2015)

Carrell was insufferable on the Office.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> Rashida Jones, doe



Aubrey Plaza


----------



## teddy (Jan 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> And yet, we can never say no to them



Getting all emotionally invested like we're the ones on the field 






khris said:


> *Taken 3*



why would you do this to yourself?


----------



## Ae (Jan 21, 2015)

Aubrey Plaza is so gross


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2015)

Para's gonna kick your ass, bruh


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 21, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Sports are bad for heart attacks.



FTFY **



Masterpiece said:


> Aubrey Plaza is so gross


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Aubrey Plaza is so gross





Don't act like you wouldn't


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm not an Aubrey Plaza fan.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2015)

wouldwreck

but I'm not crazy about her either


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't know, her deadpan humor seems to work for me.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2015)

Stunna.  Eska is the best work she has ever done.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2015)

ted. said:


> Getting all emotionally invested like we're the ones on the field
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cousins dragged me..


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 21, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> No hard feelings brethren.
> 
> Till I get bored again.



.

Speedy Jag.  What happened to your pics that were near the bottom of this page:



Can you put them back so I can make edits?

If you're going to talk shit about my mom, you can give me the satisfaction of making a few photoshop edits as compensation.

Fair is fair, am I right?  

I saw those pics before you deleted them.  I know what you look like & can recognize you in a crowd.  Don't forget, bro.  Don't forget.


----------



## Ae (Jan 21, 2015)

It's the Heavy Rain glasses yo!

[YOUTUBE]wB66zwP3OZo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2015)

**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2015)

The Other Woman

this movie made absolutely no sense..and why was it so long?

F-


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2015)

I give it a D

for them kate upton Double Dees


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2015)

That's where The "-" came from.


----------



## Ae (Jan 21, 2015)

You and your bad life decisions Gesy...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2015)

The Other Woman was long?  Looks like it should be about 90 minutes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> You and your bad life decisions Gesy...






Rukia said:


> The Other Woman was long?  Looks like it should be about 90 minutes.




109 minutes


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 21, 2015)

Family guy sex ed episode


----------



## Ae (Jan 21, 2015)

First time eating peanut butter by itself, and it's pretty legit


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2015)

Stupid comedies need to focus on having a quick run time.  I watched that Adam Sandler Funny People movie once.  And it just would not end.  Sitting through it was brutal.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Stupid comedies need to focus on having a quick run time.  I watched that Adam Sandler Funny People movie once.  And it just would not end.  Sitting through it was brutal.



Punch-Drunk Love was a fluke


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Punch-Drunk Love was a fluke


Nah. That wasn't Sandler's movie. He's obviously capable of being in good projects and contributing to the material; he just doesn't have to.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Nah. That wasn't Sandler's movie. He's obviously capable of being in good projects and contributing to the material; he just doesn't have to.



Boogie Nights, Punch-Drunk Love, There will be Blood..

Paul Anderson has quite the resume.


----------



## Ae (Jan 22, 2015)

50 minutes in Punch-Drunk Love and I kinda hate it.


----------



## Grape (Jan 22, 2015)

As someone with sisters, I can almost relate.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> We say Uncle Thomas around here.
> 
> I coined that term in honour of Stunna.
> 
> BTW, R.I.P Stunna's Jawline



Meh same difference 

Did you get any decent souveniors?

Hope you found London hospitable.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2015)

ted. said:


> Seriously



Hey man, I'm running on 4 hours sleep, cut me some slack.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2015)

Guardians of the Galaxy: A

Still love it.


----------



## Ae (Jan 22, 2015)

*Punch-Drunk Love*: Strong 4

This was excruciating to watch. Is this suppose to be funny? Because it wasn't. Am I suppose to feel something here? Because I didn't. This moving would be relatable if you're autistic.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 22, 2015)

The World said:


> I'm convinced rukia is a girl/trap now and the ultimate troll
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPZ3QeyiK4w[/YOUTUBE]



Believe it or not, I actually empathize with black people. I just don't feel very safe when I am alone with them on the street in the middle of the night, cuz you know, you won't see them coming.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 22, 2015)

Yasha, I'll buy you heat seeking night vision googles for this purpose.

Will this put your mind at ease?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2015)

dem GOAT Sneak skills


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> dem GOAT Sneak skills


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 22, 2015)

‘Suicide Squad': Jake Gyllenhaal Passes on Rick Flag Role


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2015)

will go see American Sniper tonight. Thoughts?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 22, 2015)

khris said:


> will go see American Sniper tonight. Thoughts?



You're a mindless sheep


----------



## Parallax (Jan 22, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> *Punch-Drunk Love*: Strong 4
> 
> This was excruciating to watch. Is this suppose to be funny? Because it wasn't. Am I suppose to feel something here? Because I didn't. This moving would be relatable if you're autistic.



its not meant to be relatable

2deep4u


----------



## Ae (Jan 22, 2015)

Anton Chigurh wasn't relatable but he was still a good character. Adam Sandler's character is shiet. But its okay Para, you're pretentious and you like anything artsy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 22, 2015)

Para defending an Adam Sandler film?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 22, 2015)

if you're gonna be a racist pedo troll at least don't also be a dumb one b


----------



## Ae (Jan 22, 2015)

You're right, Im going to check RYM to tell me what movie I should like too.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 22, 2015)

why you so mad doe


----------



## Ae (Jan 22, 2015)

For an English major, your comments are always empty.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 22, 2015)

Para posts are just like his musical taste pretty bland.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 22, 2015)

khris said:


> will go see American Sniper tonight. Thoughts?



Worth the price of admission.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 22, 2015)

*The Hobbit: the Battle of the Five Armies:* _2/5._

I'm not going to bother watching the rest of the trilogy. Trash.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 22, 2015)

*Whisplash* ~ 8.5/10

*Woman in the Dunes* ~ 9/10

*Children of Men* ~ 9/10

*Her*  ~ 8,5/10


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> *Whisplash* ~ 8.5/10
> 
> *Woman in the Dunes* ~ 9/10
> 
> ...



Dat beautiful foursome


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 22, 2015)

Is Para the only one who didn't like Whiplash?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't think it is worth watching if that counts


----------



## Parallax (Jan 22, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Is Para the only one who didn't like Whiplash?



I think so

I know Lucaniel didn't like it either


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2015)

I know Martial goes to all of the horrible movies.  But I hope he will skip Mortdecai this weekend.  No reason he should do that to himself.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Para defending an Adam Sandler film?



More like defending PTA.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 22, 2015)

Btw, I'm curious to know who the qt.314 is in Para's avatar.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 22, 2015)

Sharon Van Etten

She makes music.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 22, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Sharon Van Etten
> 
> She makes music.






I'd cast her in my personal movies if you catch my drift.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I'm referring to amateur pornography.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2015)

*American Sniper* - 7/10

Okay. Could have been a bit better though. Cooper nailed his role tbh. Death scenes were good too. 

*The Darjeeling Limited* - 8/10

Less funny than what I expected. Adventure-wise it was okay. Characterization was excellent. Doesn't come near GBH and TRT.


----------



## Ae (Jan 22, 2015)

These videos are the best thing on the internet 

[YOUTUBE]OTRmyXX6ipU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Jan 22, 2015)

Not even close.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 22, 2015)

*The Best of Me*

Didn't expect much and didn't get much. My main interest was in Michelle Monaghan and she was up to her standard. Beautiful for sure. Movies like this almost always come across as cliche and corny and this one was no different. What can typically save them are standout performances or really good chemistry between the stars and this didn't have that. I always thought Cyclops was a douche in X-Men but he wasn't bad here. I wouldn't mind seeing him take on a better role. Liana Liberato is a cutie. No nudity.

2/5


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2015)

>Cyphon's in his feelings, watching romantic films with a carton of ice cream--teary eyed throughout


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 22, 2015)

The thing is Gesy unlike you, Cyphon isn't watching that movie alone. He has a female companion that isn't related to him


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Cyphon (Jan 22, 2015)

Can't tell if ND is actually playing defense for me or just using me to go on the offensive vs Gesy....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2015)

Can't tell if he was referring to your wife, or himself...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 23, 2015)

Naw it was your mom son


----------



## The World (Jan 23, 2015)

the fuck is going on here


----------



## Slice (Jan 23, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Can't tell if ND is actually playing defense for me or just using me to go on the offensive vs Gesy....



Huey is all about the offense.


----------



## Grape (Jan 23, 2015)

Slice said:


> Huey is all about the offense.




In Huey's line of work, this is called being a "power bottom".


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]hLqVxC6JWIM[/YOUTUBE]




Goodbye Gesy. Farewell, sweet prince


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wearing a device that blocks my sense of hearing and sight so people can walk in on me doing the business? I'm too paranoid to wear something like this.


----------



## teddy (Jan 23, 2015)

You'll find a way


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]BEG-ly9tQGk[/YOUTUBE]


HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLY SHIT

TOO OP


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 23, 2015)

Gesy, I'm sure your parents already know you do that. Those cardboard boxers you keep giving your mom to wash was a dead giveaway


----------



## Ae (Jan 23, 2015)

Would have never thought you were a fan of roleplaying, D


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 23, 2015)

All the girls D dates have to be 1960's girls looking for a private eye to investigate the murder of their former spouse. The ending is always the same, with the chick catching a plane out of country with a dramatic last goodbye.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Gesy, I'm sure your parents already know you do that. Those cardboard boxers you keep giving your mom to wash was a dead giveaway



You joke about this, but I actually did get in an awkward conversation with my mother because of "dirty laundry".


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Would have never thought you were a fan of roleplaying, D



Wait, what?    

How did you make this conclusion based on a badass archery video? I was merely showcasing that this dude has ridiculous skill.


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> You joke about this, but I actually did get in an awkward conversation with my mother because of "dirty laundry".



OMG, NO!?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]BEG-ly9tQGk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLY SHIT
> ...



This is insane.


----------



## teddy (Jan 23, 2015)

That's disgusting, gesy. as soon as i knew how to operate a washer/dryer, i made it a mission to always wash my own stuff


and here you were talking about being paranoid


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2015)

ted. said:


> That's disgusting, gesy. as soon as i knew how to operate a washer/dryer, i made it a mission to always wash my own stuff
> 
> 
> and here you were talking about being paranoid



Damn your avy selections


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2015)

@ted I was an amateur back then, I didn't no better. 	 	



Detective said:


> OMG, NO!?



Yeah, my mom found an old cloth I would clean up with. I tried to play it off as mucus--but she didn't buy it.  Finally I got agitated and said "everyone my age masturbates, mom!" . And that's where I went wrong, I should have never admitted guilt.

Ever since then, I would just go in the bathroom and wash my hands after.


----------



## Ae (Jan 23, 2015)

I just "use" the restroom, or take longer "showers"


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> @ted I was an amateur back then, I didn't no better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You dun goofed 


However, not washing your hands...


----------



## teddy (Jan 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Damn your avy selections



You know by now how bi-polar the content in my avy selection can be 



~Gesy~ said:


> @ted I was an amateur back then, I didn't *no better*.



*know



also...

>not using tissues and dispensing of the evidence

what was with this naivety, bruh?


----------



## Ae (Jan 23, 2015)

Sometime I'd take so long to finish, the water turns cold and I forget to actually shower


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2015)

ted. said:


> >not using tissues and dispensing of the evidence
> 
> what was with this naivety, bruh?



As a child, I learned the concept of suspense from such video games as GoldenEye 64.

As a young teen, I learned an appreciation for evidence destruction and stealth from my early adventures exploring certain images and videos on the internet.

I also truly believe I developed a Spider sense for any incoming danger. 

Never been caught.



Masterpiece said:


> Sometime I'd take so long to finish, the water turns cold and I forget to actually shower



Not having a tankless waterheater where the hot water never runs out.


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2015)

You know, I wonder if Stunna feels guilty about secretly fapping upstairs in his room at home, while his Dad is praying about various issues downstairs.

Or does it add to the excitement of the entire event?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 23, 2015)

wtf are we even talking about


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2015)

Parallax said:


> wtf are we even talking about



Gesy's shit tier stealth and discretion skills


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 23, 2015)

All part of my plan to expose Gesy to the public. And it worked. 









Dat Top notch interrogation tactics


----------



## Ae (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank god for smartphones, I don't even need to be at my desk anymore


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2015)

I remember joking with my friends about certain devices or indicators we may have all used to help avoid being walked in on in the act itself.

I lol'd when the concept of a pressure plate came up


----------



## teddy (Jan 23, 2015)

*Under the Skin*: C+

it was alright. soundtrack was pretty sweet. whole thing was pretty weird and had quite a few questions left up in the air, but that's okay. don't need all of my gifts wrapped in a neat bow


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 23, 2015)

How about you all find girlfriends you know like most social people  have been doing all along.


----------



## Ae (Jan 23, 2015)

Also, how did you even stain you laundry Gesy? Did you do it on it or in it?  Either way it's dumb, but I'm curious to know about your colossal failures


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Thank god for smartphones, I don't even need to be at my desk anymore



Do you have a "!" noise from Metal Gear Solid as a warning?


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Also, how did you even stain you laundry Gesy? Did you do it on it or in it?  Either way it's dumb, but I'm curious to know about your colossal failures



Young Gesy was so nervous that his hand to eye coordination was ruined forever.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> All part of my plan to expose Gesy to the public. And it worked.
> 
> Dat Top notch interrogation tactics



I feel no shame bro, childhood is all about awkward moments.



Masterpiece said:


> Thank god for smartphones, I don't even need to be at my desk anymore



Masterscout gets it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 23, 2015)

Maybe he just did it once a month which is why it was so messy


----------



## Ae (Jan 23, 2015)

Now be honest Gesy, who was your go to?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2015)

No film club again?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 23, 2015)

Eno stopped giving a shit


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh yeah no film club. But it'll be back next week.


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Oh yeah no film club. But it'll be back next week.



Going out on an adventure with an emotionally unstable female, Enno?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Going out on an adventure with an emotionally unstable female, Enno?



I asked the same question 



Masterpiece said:


> Now be honest Gesy, who was your go to?



Gianna Michaels and Jenna Haze were the biggest names back then.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Oh yeah no film club. But it'll be back next week.


who gets to pick the next film?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Going out on an adventure with an emotionally unstable female, Enno?



No just going with old friends.


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> No just going with old friends.



Nice. Be safe out there.


----------



## Ae (Jan 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I asked the same question
> 
> 
> 
> Gianna Michaels and Jenna Haze were the biggest names back then.



Yo look up Gigi Rivera


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Yo look up Gigi Rivera



Funny thing is I saw her recently and thought, "this is Masterpiece's type "


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 23, 2015)

Enno did you buy a gun since you were mugged ?


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Enno did you buy a gun since you were mugged ?



Wait, Enno got mugged?

Was it Vaulto in disguise, as vengeance for the Tower Bridge betrayal?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2015)

Can't buy guns. Not even a taster. Stupid English laws.


----------



## Ae (Jan 23, 2015)

We need gun laws


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 23, 2015)

Enno should take some Martial Arts


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2015)

Guns are necessary in Oklahoma City.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 23, 2015)

My friend's parents sent him to boys' school and he hated it. So he bought a dildo online and kept it in his drawer. Not long afterwards, his parents transferred him to co-ed.


----------



## Ae (Jan 23, 2015)

Sound to me like you need new friends


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2015)

wut**


----------



## Yasha (Jan 23, 2015)

Actually I was the one who made the suggestion to him. In a half-joking way.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh Yasha


----------



## Parallax (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm not even surprised.


----------



## The World (Jan 23, 2015)

para 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIUsuUsiKb0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcZSlhtG0mY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Jan 23, 2015)

*Birdman*

First of all, very impressive acting performances from Keaton, Norton and Stone. It pays homage to Broadway and to theatrical play in general, where exceptional acting skills are commonplace, unlike in the filming industry where you could re-shoot a scene over and over again and even do touch-up in post-production. Stage play is a whole different world. It takes an immense amount of practice and rehearsals to get it right down to the tiniest detail and perfect execution and quick improvisation. This film is a satire of mainstream movies, in particular the superhero movies. It's also a lamentation of someone very passionate about acting towards the dying art of play. 

I saw quite a number of people left early or dozed off, so I suppose it's not for everyone because it's not your typical popcorn flick. The start was a bit slow but it gets better towards the end.  

6.9/10


----------



## Parallax (Jan 23, 2015)

Warudo


----------



## Yasha (Jan 23, 2015)

Warudo's taste in music ain't half bad. I don't understand why he is into shitty Kpop.


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2015)

Gonna post this again, cause it's so fucking badass on so many levels.

[YOUTUBE]BEG-ly9tQGk[/YOUTUBE]

HOLY SHIT

THIS DUDE

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOD


----------



## Ae (Jan 23, 2015)

Yasha said:


> *Birdman*
> 
> First of all, very impressive acting performances from Keaton, Norton and Stone. It pays homage to Broadway and to theatrical play in general, where exceptional acting skills are commonplace, unlike in the filming industry where you could re-shoot a scene over and over again and even do touch-up in post-production. Stage play is a whole different world. It takes an immense amount of practice and rehearsals to get it right down to the tiniest detail and perfect execution and quick improvisation. This film is a satire of mainstream movies, in particular the superhero movies. It's also a lamentation of someone very passionate about acting towards the dying art of play.
> 
> ...



Superb review, Yasha


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2015)

The Gambler

What a piece of shit. 

F


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> The Gambler
> 
> What a piece of shit.
> 
> F



Mate, you knew that film was an L going in, surely?

Surely?

Enno?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2015)

you tell 'em, Broly


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2015)

Gambler can't be that bad, can it?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Mate, you knew that film was an L going in, surely?
> 
> Surely?
> 
> Enno?



Yep. But did they listen. Nope.


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2015)

Real talk Stunna,

Your Avy is just begging Martial to violate you. Protect your anus, old friend.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Gambler can't be that bad, can it?



I can stand bad action films. But i can't stand bad drama films. The acting, the editing. Everything was abysmal and terrible.


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Yep. But did they listen. Nope.



My friends here are like that, too, unfortunately. Luckily we have this tradition of one of us picking a movie and a place to eat afterwards, and covering the bill for the evening.

If the show and the meal is solid, then that person doesn't pay for tickets and food(the rest will split the cost for him/her) until it's their turn again to pick(kind of like a IRL Film & Food Club).

If it's shit, then they pay again(maximum of 3 penalty rounds in a row before the choice auto switches to the next person).

Speaking of which, thank God I always calculate like a sneaky friend and make sure I never have to pick in January and February...


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> you tell 'em, Broly



he just hotboxes his room with his homies to see how clear their future looks


----------



## Yasha (Jan 23, 2015)

Why thanks, Masterpiece. I don't know as many big words as Stunna does. It's not much of a review really, I just said what I wanted to say.

I can't wait to make this climb myself. Retracing Adam's footprint. Is there an Eve waiting for me at the peak? 

[youtube]durqOpW_qG0[/youtube]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2015)

Is Titty broken again


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Why thanks, Masterpiece. I don't know as many big words as Stunna does. It's not much of a review really, I just said what I wanted to say.


up your thesaurus game, cuzzo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I can stand bad action films. But i can't stand bad drama films. The acting, the editing. Everything was abysmal and terrible.



Shame

I like Marky Mark


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 23, 2015)

Hold the fuck up


Yasha you were the biggest Koreaboo in this thread at one point.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2015)

Trying to buy Wahlberg as an English professor was probably the most ridiculous thing.


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> up your thesaurus game, cuzzo



Remember last year when Huey pretended to go away and give over his account use to his pregnant wife, for the sake of "interacting" with us on NF? Except it was painfully obvious it was just Huey typing back replies utilizing a large thesaurus in his lap to randomly toss in big words.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Shame
> 
> I like Marky Mark



The Gambler was pretty bad dude.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Remember last year when Huey pretended to go away and give over his account use to his pregnant wife, for the sake of "interacting" with us on NF? Except it was painfully obvious it was just Huey typing back replies utilizing a large thesaurus in his lap to randomly toss in big words.



When the fuck did this happen??


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Remember last year when Huey pretended to go away and give over his account use to his pregnant wife, for the sake of "interacting" with us on NF? Except it was painfully obvious it was just Huey typing back replies utilizing a large thesaurus in his lap to randomly toss in big words.


**


----------



## Yasha (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Hold the fuck up
> 
> 
> Yasha you were the biggest Koreaboo in this thread at one point.




I was a Jpop fan, but never a Kpop fan.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2015)

Huey was bored as fuck


----------



## Yasha (Jan 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Remember last year when Huey pretended to go away and give over his account use to his pregnant wife, for the sake of "interacting" with us on NF? Except it was painfully obvious it was just Huey typing back replies utilizing a large thesaurus in his lap to randomly toss in big words.



Which implies that Huey's ideal wife material is someone like Stunna.


----------



## Ae (Jan 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Gambler can't be that bad, can it?



It's I fell asleep 20 minutes in bad



Yasha said:


> Why thanks, Masterpiece. I don't know as many big words as Stunna does. It's not much of a review really, I just said what I wanted to say.



It's better than anything Stunna could ever write


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> When the fuck did this happen??



I believe shortly after or during the World Cup.

He tried for like 5 pages to see if any of us took the bait, but no dice.


----------



## Grape (Jan 23, 2015)

I remember Huey claiming to be on the first date night he and his wife could manage after having kids.

Posting on a Naruto forum.

Things That Never Happened for $200, Alex.


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2015)

Huey's wife got 99 problems, and Huey is # 100.

But good for him, though. He was able to successfully find someone who loves him for him. 

GOAT level con artistry on his part.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 23, 2015)

Detective telling lies, like I'll ever speak proper grammar for you guys


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2015)

How are the kids anyways?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 23, 2015)

Growing up too fast in the first month they couldn't fit in their clothes.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 23, 2015)

*Oslo, 31. avgusta*_(2011)_ - 10/10

Wow. 




I feel like calling this insanely good is an understatement.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 23, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> It's better than anything Stunna could ever write



You gon have to squat up after saying some shit like this.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 23, 2015)

Huey, your wife is Japanese?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 23, 2015)

What the heck

[youtube]cqNxco4xcpI[/youtube]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 23, 2015)

Miss Canada at the Miss Universe


----------



## Ae (Jan 23, 2015)

Flying? How is that any different from when dolphins jump?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 23, 2015)

Not really flying, but the flappers make it seem like they are flying.

There is a type of fish in Barbados that can really fly/glide though. Some can fly a few kilometers. It's amazing.

[youtube]OmWRCdUw17E[/youtube]


----------



## Jena (Jan 23, 2015)

*The Day After Tomorrow* - 5/10

When I was in my senior year of high school, I ended up taking this "weather and climate" class to fill some elective requirement. The class was pretty much your standard public school elective class ? we learned nothing, literally every homework assignment was the extra material that came with our textbook from 1973, and every second spent in that classroom made you want to die. As a "treat" the teacher would occasionally put on a movie for us that had some vague connection to weather (the fact that he was obviously hungover on all of these days was a pure coincidence). He was a fucking dick though so he always made us fill out worksheets related to the movies we watched.

So, obviously, this was one of the movies we ended up watching because it was relatively new and vaguely related to weather. And we had a bullsheet worksheet too, I can't remember what was on it. Anyway, the kid I sat next to in that class was a giant stoner. More on the "loveably doofy" end of the stoner spectrum, but still came into class reeking every day. He also had this weird obsession with Tiger Balm. Every day during class he'd pull it out and start rubbing it on his arm. Supposedly he had an injury. I don't know. I tend to doubt it.

So we're watching this thing. Most of the class is asleep. The chick behind me has her shoes off and her nasty feet up on her table and they keep touching my head when I try to lean back. Just as not-Dick Cheney is talking with whatever the fuck the main character's name is, stoner kid pulls out his Tiger Balm. He begins his methodical application and I continue to draw cubes in the margins of my notebook. That's when the silence is shattered by a throaty yell and a loud "FUUUUUCK"

Stoner kid is flailing in his chair, screaming like his dick got slammed in a door. His eyes are streaming with tears. Turns out his eye itched and, in his infinite wisdom, he scratched it with the finger he just used to apply Tiger Balm. Our half-asleep teacher falls out of _his_ chair, the kid is still shrieking, everyone is staring in either confusion or revulsion, and meanwhile I'm losing hearing in my left ear because he's five inches away from me.

Anyway the teacher asks him if he needs to go the nurse and the kid's like "nah bro, I'm fine I'm fine I just need to put water in it." So he leaves to go do that, and the teacher quietly sits back in his chair and puts his head down and we finish watching this mediocre disaster movie like we all just didn't watch a kid napalm himself in the eye.

Also Jake Gyllenhaal is in this and I find him quite attractive.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2015)

I remember finding The Day After Tomorrow pretty hilarious.  Unintentionally hilarious of course.

Also, I have a tendency to really hate on Dennis Quaid.  I just think he is a terrible actor.  And I pretty much just laugh every time I see him on screen.


----------



## Grape (Jan 23, 2015)

Back when MDMA was a thing, it wasn't uncommon for people to rub Vick's Vapor Rub on their faces. It's like adding a new sensory stimulant. 

Friend of ours accidentally got some in his eye, screamed, and then began chuckling his in his evil cackle. So then he does it again, but this time on purpose.  He kept doing this, and then between chuckles would gasp, "it hurts, but it feels _*so good*_".

We eventually managed to hide it from him.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 23, 2015)

I WAS BORN
THE SON OF THE GOD OF GODS


----------



## Taleran (Jan 23, 2015)

That Venture Brothers special is spectacular and a great reminder of everything great about that show.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 23, 2015)

Mortdecai: C-

Honestly, I didn't think it was that terrible. Low expectations is my hero! Not much to say. The cast looks like they're having fun and some of the dialogue is amusing, but it feels a bit too over-the-top in its slapstick style of comedy for adults, while being too raunchy for children. 

14 Blades: C+/B-

Donnie Yen has a purty mouth.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> *Oslo, 31. avgusta*_(2011)_ - 10/10
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...



Yep. Fantastic film.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 24, 2015)

*Dawn of the Planet of the Apes*- Better than the first movie, IMO.

*My rating: 8.3/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 24, 2015)

I Updated my "Favorite Movies of 2014" list, adding "The Lego Movie".


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 24, 2015)

Detective said:


> I believe shortly after or during the World Cup.
> 
> He tried for like 5 pages to see if any of us took the bait, but no dice.



This Detective never forgets 

I forgot to ask if you watched any movies at the cinema while you where in the UK.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2015)

Good job guys.  Mortdecai is officially a flop.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2015)

I really wanted to like Lego Movie but it ended up being just okay IMO.


----------



## Grape (Jan 24, 2015)

Lego movie. An hour and a half long advertisement. I found it to be boring.

It's funny that people believe it was snubbed by the Academy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 24, 2015)

*Lucy*

This movie didn't make any sense-- and it reveled in how senseless it can possibly be. The story and dialogue is hogwash.  It's only good for watching scarjo do cool shit while wearing tight outfits. 

D+


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 24, 2015)

Wait, Mortdecai came out this weekend?


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2015)

Grape said:


> Lego movie. An hour and a half long advertisement. I found it to be boring.



you have no soul, but then again, that's not surprising


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 24, 2015)

Lego Movie was average


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 24, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Good job guys.  Mortdecai is officially a flop.



Speaking of which, I had to put up the letters for Mortdecai. My first time ding it too .


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2015)

Mordecai looks so bad. Even worse than Paddington trailer.


----------



## teddy (Jan 24, 2015)

Think even j. lo's movie is waxing that shit in the market


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2015)

From what I hear J Lo has a nice sex scene in it. I'm in.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2015)

I didn't think much of The Maze Runner movie but after reading the 2nd book in the series I am interested to see what they do with the next movie. It is a lot different in setting and such from the first and could make for an improvement. I doubt it though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 24, 2015)

Maze Runner surprised me

got me thinking maybe I should give Divergent a shot.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Maze Runner surprised me
> 
> got me thinking maybe I should give Divergent a shot.



The girl from Divergent showed her tits in her newest movie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 24, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> The girl from Divergent showed her tits in her newest movie



Can't remember if Fault in Our Stars had boobs, It was a great movie though.


----------



## Ae (Jan 24, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> *Oslo, 31. avgusta*_(2011)_ - 10/10
> .



This is like the fifth time you watched something I was about to watch :


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 24, 2015)

ofc it is. I'm always one step ahead of you wanksta!


----------



## Ae (Jan 24, 2015)

Showing you people what a pizza looks like, I didn't forget


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2015)

is there BBQ on that? :33


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2015)

Chinese Buffets in England are horrible. The food is garbage.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2015)

that looks atrocious

what an abomination


----------



## Grape (Jan 24, 2015)

That's like some nasty shit pregnant women might randomly crave.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2015)

My local pizzas look exactly like that. They're awful.


----------



## Ae (Jan 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> is there BBQ on that? :33



Y‏‏‏eah :33

I dont know what those pepper they have on the side are but they're the besto


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 24, 2015)

I tried Domino's pizza while on vacation in the US and I really liked it, but no one there seemed to


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2015)

BBQ Pizza


----------



## Ae (Jan 24, 2015)

Stunna know what's up


----------



## Grape (Jan 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> BBQ Pizza



Doesn't taste like BBQ or pizza.

Like some shit out of a dumpster.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 24, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Showing you people what a pizza looks like, I didn't forget




says he'll post pic of real pizza...post pic of papa johns.


hick x100.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2015)

lmao

pizza is cereal business


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2015)

that's how you know Masterrace is a Southern Black man

no self respecting white man would ever order that


----------



## Ae (Jan 24, 2015)

I didn't even say "real"


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2015)

Pizza to us is what Watermelon is to you Stunna.


----------



## Detective (Jan 24, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> says he'll post pic of real pizza...post pic of papa johns.
> 
> 
> hick x100.



Sadly, I don't think Masterblackness has actually tried legit authentic pizza before if that's the example he uses.

At least where we live, we don't have that issue.

Also, I just wanted to go on the record, but fuck Chicago pizzas. Those are pies, not pizzas.


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2015)

master race ain't even black 

only uncle tom here is stunna


----------



## Grape (Jan 24, 2015)

Chicago pizza is aight on rare occasion. Just too much shit.

Chicago style hotdogs are the truth though.


----------



## Ae (Jan 24, 2015)

Detective said:


> Sadly, I don't think Masterblackness has actually tried legit authentic pizza before if that's the example he uses.
> 
> At least where we live, we don't have that issue.
> 
> Also, I just wanted to go on the record, but fuck Chicago pizzas. Those are pies, not pizzas.



The local places are expensive as hell if you want a whole pizza


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 24, 2015)

*Once Upon a Time in Anatolia*~ 9/10

Damn, this was great, it manges to create a bunch of memorable characters trough little bits of dialogue, 

*No* ~6.5/10

Interesting movie about a period of transition in chile. It looks like shit, but i guess it was a somewhat justified aesthetic choice.


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2015)

I've noticed in the more white areas of Brooklyn they charge in arm and a leg for that so called "authentic pizza" 

legalized robbery


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 24, 2015)

I can get a larger pie than what MP posted, for 10 bucks.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 24, 2015)

So...I'm going to be watching the new Left Behind movie tonight...I don't know why. Hold Me!


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2015)

That's coming out this week?  I didn't even know


----------



## Yasha (Jan 24, 2015)

*A Most Violent Year*

A solid film about a man's struggle to stay in the right path in a corrupted era. Reminds me of Godfather. 

8/10


----------



## Yasha (Jan 24, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> So...I'm going to be watching the new Left Behind movie tonight...I don't know why. Hold Me!



You're the true martyr of this thread. The jihadist. The suicide bomber.


----------



## Ae (Jan 24, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> So...I'm going to be watching the new Left Behind movie tonight...I don't know why. Hold Me!



A true masochist


----------



## teddy (Jan 24, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> So...I'm going to be watching the new Left Behind movie tonight...I don't know why. Hold Me!



I feel like, at some point, you're going to overdose


----------



## Ae (Jan 24, 2015)

Jena made MH shaved his head


----------



## Yasha (Jan 24, 2015)

I'd shave for Jena.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Jena made MH shaved his head


I hope Jena feels really shitty if that is true.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 25, 2015)

I shaved my pubic hair as well. 

Left Behind (2014): F

Holy shit on a poop sandwich, this was awful X 5,000. I'm grateful that this is not horror, as this is the kind of movie that provides reviewers with nightmares. Everything is done so ineptly that to cover it all, I'd have to write a novel just to explain my points. The writing sucks thanks to the bad dialogue, obnoxious and underdeveloped characters and the tendency to straw man anyone who calls themselves Christian or Atheist. Somehow, both groups should feel offended by how they are portrayed. Oddly, the Muslim is the only one who defies stereotypes- not that it got him into heaven. Characters tend to be absolute morons, like the girl looking around for her brother WHO JUST VANISHED IN HER ARMS. Also, the gun part made me laugh. Audiences must've been wondering how a woman got a gun aboard a plane, but don't worry, the writer has it explained for you with a throwaway line about an Air Marshall. 

The direction somehow manages to be worse. Everything has a made-for-TV look about it and the music is overblown to the point where it feels like you're watching a soap opera. The pacing sucks too, taking forever to get to the rapture, but never really picking up any momentum. It's just soooo boring. I also blame him for the crappy acting, because everyone is pretty bad despite this being a relatively accomplished cast. They're usually too over-the-top (or too wooden) and a good director would tell them to scale it down to make it more believable (or emote more), but not the guy at hand here. Nic Cage looks miserable. He seemed to be having a blast while making "The Wicker Man" though...Let that sink in. 

There are some laughably terrible moments, such as when the main girl is almost run over by an empty schoolbus. This would be fine, except 20 minutes had gone by since the rapture (in our time; presumably more time had passed within the movie), so we have to presume that the bus was being driven by ghosts during this time. The rapture itself was a great 'lol' moment, as the effects in that scene reminded me of a student film. Otherwise, if I can say anything decent, it's that the CGI usually isn't that bad. It's not good, but the effects aren't as bad as the rest of the movie.

But otherwise, "Left Behind" is inept on every level and I mean EVERY level. Now if you excuse me, I have to go apologize to "No Good Deed" and inform it that it no longer has the #1 spot on my 'worst films of 2014' list.


----------



## Ae (Jan 25, 2015)

Your pubic hair was bald too!?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice set, Para


----------



## Ae (Jan 25, 2015)

I found Stunna 

[YOUTUBE]OGvkecC5l14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Jan 25, 2015)

Should find Popcorn Talk on YouTube. Way better podcasts about film.


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2015)

stunna's older brother maybe 

stunna's voice is bitchmade 

no offense stunna


----------



## Yasha (Jan 25, 2015)

Stunna is still waiting for that voice change that never comes.


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2015)

rukia my money is on the patriots


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 25, 2015)

I added "Left Behind" to my worst movies of 2014 list and wrote a (slightly more formal) semi-lengthy review of it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2015)

Man Once Upon a Time in Anatolia has been on my list to watch for two years now. Really need to get to it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2015)

nah, bump you b


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2015)

Chelsea losing to Bradford City


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 25, 2015)

Slashed Dreams: F

Ugh, I was watching this for the sake of doing a re-review, but eventually stopped. It's a slice of life time capsule for the 70's where kids say stuff the filmmakers think is deep...I only watched and reviewed it because the case marketed it as a slasher- with the poster even resembling "Friday the 13th". Little did I know that the title was changed (from "Sunburst") when Robert Englund (who has an extended cameo) struck big playing Freddy Krueger. When  I first viewed it, I had the right to be angry from the deception. But now...I knew what I was getting into and should blame myself for even bothering.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2015)

Chelsea, Liverpool, Manchester City all held at home.  How come we haven't earned a single point away yet this season, but three lesser division clubs are able to draw or win outright?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 25, 2015)

MANCHESTER UNITED!!!!


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> MANCHESTER UNITED!!!!


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2015)

omg Arsenal won


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 25, 2015)

Salty as fuck Liverpool fan


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Salty as fuck Liverpool fan


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2015)

Fury

B

Homeland Season 3

A-


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 25, 2015)

Gesy start S4 of Homeland asap, it's imba


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2015)

I heard Fury is confusing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Gesy start S4 of Homeland asap, it's imba


You know it


Rukia said:


> I heard Fury is confusing.



Nope, pretty straight forward


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 25, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I heard Fury is confusing.



lolwat? did someone autistic tell you that?

ps; the german girl in fury is so hot


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2015)

I just heard that none of it makes sense.  What is this tank unit doing?  Why are these guys there?  Why was this movie made?  Etc.


----------



## Ae (Jan 25, 2015)

Watch it yourself you lazy kook


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Reznor (Jan 25, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

